# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  اخبار التعاقدات الصيفية لموسم 2009/2010

## The Gentle Man

دييغو بديل ريبري في البايرن 
 
تحدث أولي هونيس المدير الرياضي لبايرن ميونخ عن الانتقالات المقبلة للفريق البافاري في الصيف القادم وذكر أن دييغو لاعب وسط فيردير بريمن سيكون محل أنظار بايرن ميونخ في حالة رحيل الفرنسي الدولي فرانك ريبري من ميونخ بفترة الانتقالات المقبلة و أكد أن بايرن ميونخ مستعدة لدفع مبلغ يتراوح بين 15 إلي 18 مليون يورو من أجل اللاعب البرازيلي المطلوب لدي يوفينتوس الايطالي حيث أن الأنباء تشير إلي رغبة برشلونة الأسباني ومانشستر يونايتد بضم فرانك ريبري وكان هونيس أعلن من قبل أن بايرن ميونخ لن يترك لاعبه الفرنسي بأقل من 50 مليون يورو .

----------


## The Gentle Man

آجير يوافق على التجديد مع الليفر

 
أعلن نادي ليفربول الإنجليزي عبر موقعه الرسمي أنه اتفق نهائيا مع مدافعه الدانماركي دانييل آجير من أجل تجديد عقده بحيث  قام بتمديده لأربع سنوات قادمة، و بالتالي سيبقى على ملعب الأنفيلد حتى عام  2014.

 الدولي الدانماركي البالغ من العمر 24 عاما قدم الى الريدز قادما من بروندلي عام 2006، سجل 6 أهداف خلال 76 مباراة خاضها مع الفريق الأول، هذا ما جعله لاعبا مطلوبا وجوده لمدة أطول في صفوف النادي الأحمر و ليكون اللاعب الثالث الذي تم تجديد عقده بعد كل من الهولندي ديرك كويت و قائد الفريق ستيفن جيرارد. و ليتم بذلك وضع حد لرغبات الميلان، اليوفي و الإنتر الذين كانوا يمنون النفس في التعاقد معه.


يقول بينيتيز بهذا الصدد : " هذه أنباء جيدة للنادي، و التي تدل على أننا سائرون في الطريق الصحيح نحو بناء فريق قوي، و إحراز تقدم أكثر من الذي حققناه هذا الموسم..و دانييل ما زال شابا و لكن بقدر كبير من الجودة و سيكون لاعبا في غاية الأهمية لنا في السنوات المقبلة، و أنا واثق أيضا بأن هناك العديد من الأندية التي تراقب الوضع عن كثب لكن الامر حسم لصالحنا و دانييل باق معنا، و أنا في غاية السعادة لأننا قمنا بتأمين مستقبله على الأنفيلد..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

كانفارو في إيطاليا لاجتياز الفحص الطبي

 
أكدت وكالة الأنباء ANSA الإيطالية، أن لاعب ريال مدريد فابيو كانفارو حل صباح اليوم بمدينة تورينو لإجراء الفحص الطبي وإنهاء تفاصيل انتقاله إلى فريقه السابق، اليوفنتوس، مباشرة بعد انتهاء الموسم الحالي. المدافع الدولي سيجتاز الفحص الطبي تحت إشراف الدكتور فينتشينزو تيرولي..
وقد أكد وكيل أعمال اللاعب في وقت سابق أن موكله سيعود لفريقه السابق مجددا حيث يأمل بتقديم مستوى يشفع له للمشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 المقامة بجنوب إفريقيا. كما أن الإنتقال مجاني، لأن عقد كانفارو ينتهي في 30 من يونيو القادم.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريال مدريد يريد ضم كليشي أو إيفرا 

 
يبدو أن مرشحي الرئاسة للفريق الملكي بدؤوا منذ الآن التفكير بجدية في مشاريعهم المقترحة للدخول بها في الإنتخابات المقبلة، فموعد الإنتخابات لم يتبقى له سوى شهر من الزمن، وهو الوقت المتبقي لكافة المرشحين لإنهاء ملفاتهم، والضوء الأخضر كان الهزيمة التاريخية على البيرنابيو يوم أمس أمام الغريم التقليدي.. وأكدت الصحف الإنجليزية عبر مواقعها الإليكترونية أن هناك اتصالات من أشخاص مدريديين مع كل من ناديي أرسنال ومانشيستر يونايتد..
لاعب مانشيستر يونايتد باتريس إيفرا ولاعب أرسنال غايل كليشي هما المادة الدسمة لهذه الإتصالات، فالفريق الملكي على ما يبدو لم يقتنع بأداء كل من هاينزه ومارسيلو، وبالتالي يريد ظهيرا أيسر من طراز رفيع، والإثنين المذكورين هما المطلوبين الأولين.. قيمة فسخ عقد كليشي مع الأرسنال ستكلف 17 مليون يورو، في حين سيكون التعاقد مع الفرنسي إيفرا معقدا جدا..

----------


## The Gentle Man

توتنهام يسعي لمبادلة جيناس بـ مونتاري

 
يسعي مدرب توتنهام هاري ريدناب من أجل إعادة الدولي الغاني سولي مونتاري للدوري الانجليزي من جديد وذلك بمبادلة اللاعب بلاعبه وسط السبيرز جيرمان جيناس , مونتاري انتقل إلي انتر ميلان قادما من بورتسموث الصيف الماضي مقابل 14 مليون يورو وقد يوافق مدربه البرتغالي جوزيه مورينهو علي انتقاله إلي الوايت هارت لين ملعب توتنهام مقابل الحصول علي لاعب نيوكاسل السابق جيرمان جيناس حيث لم يشارك جيناس أساسيا بصفة دائمة في تشكيلة هاري رديناب .

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي وليفربول يتنافسون علي ضم ريتشاردس

 
مدافع مانشستر سيتي ميكا ريتشاردس من المحتمل أن يغادر مانشستر سيتي الصيف المقبل فالمدافع الذي شارك في 11 مباراة مع المنتخب الانجليزي بالرغم من صغر سنه حيث يبلغ من العمر العشرين عاما ّ من العمر كما أنه لعب قليلاّ مع فابيو كابيلو في المنتخب الانجليزي  ينال ريتشاردس الذي يستطيع اللعب كظهير أيمن كما أنه يلعب كقلب دفاع اهتمام  كلا من ليفربول وتشيلسي و أستون فيلا من أجل الحصول علي خدماته في الصيف المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر سيتي تضع جون تيري كصفقة الصيف

 
وفقا لصحيفة الميرور الانجليزية فأن مانشستر سيتي يطمح في جعل قائد تشيلسي جون تيري صفقة العام للسيتي في الصيف المقبل حيث يحضر المان سيتي لدفع 20 مليون جنيه إسترليني لقائد المنتخب الانجليزي حيث وضع مالكي مانشستر سيتي مجموعة أبوظبي المتحدة مجموعة من اللاعبين من أجل انتقالات الصيف و سيكون علي رأسهم جون تيري بالإضافة لمهاجم برشلونة صامويل ايتو و لاعب وسط فيردر بريمن دييغو و نجم بايرن ميونخ اللاعب الفرنسي فرانك ريبري و سيقدم مانشستر سيتي مبلغ 200 ألف جنيه إسترليني كراتب أسبوعيا لضم المدافع الأبرز في تشيلسي صاحب الثمانية وعشرون ربيعاّ .

----------


## The Gentle Man

برشلونة يفكر في ضم دييغو فورلان

 
يحظى المهاجم الأوروغواياني دييغو فورلان، لاعب فريق أتليتيكو مدريد الإسباني، بمتابعة من طرف الفريق الكاتلوني حيث يدخل خططه كواحد من التعزيزات المحتملة في الصيف القادم.. مهاجم الروخي بلانكوس أثبت نفسه كواحد من المهاجمين الكبار في الليغا الإسبانية منذ قدومه، حيث سجل إسمه كواحد من هدافي الدوري الأوائل كل موسم، كما أنه استطاع تسجيل 25 هدفا لحد اللحظة، متأخرا عن المهاجم الكاميروني سامويل إيتو بهدفين..
برشلونة يريد وضع الخيارات على الطاولة منذ اللحظة، ولن ينتظر حتى الصيف، فمع خروج محتمل خاصة للمهاجم الكاميروني، سيكون خيار فورلان جيدا كمعوض له في المواسم القادمة.. وسوف يقوم بيب غوارديولا بعمل مفاضلة بين فورلان ودافيد فيا في نهاية المطاف واتخاذ القرار النهائي..

----------


## The Gentle Man

كشف تعاقدات الريال للموسم المقبل(مشروع بيريز)  
 
يخطط المرشح الرئاسي فلورينتينو بيريز مستعينا بكل من خورخي فالدانو كمدير رياضي، وزين الدين زيدان كمستشار خاص، إلى عمل ثورة بالفريق الصيف القادم، وذلك لمسح الصورة المذلة التي ظهر بها الفريق خلال هذا الموسم.. فكرة بيريز تتركز على جلب مدرب خبير بدوري الأبطال والتعامل مع غرفة الملابس، وكذلك جلب اثنين أو ثلاثة غالاكتيكوس بالإضافة إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة لاعبين إسبان...

*المدرب*
خواندي راموس لن يستمر مع الفريق، وخسارة الكلاسيكو المذلة أسوأ ذكرى ستبقى عالقة في ذهنه في هذه المدة التي قضاها مع الفريق.. أرسين فينغير رفض القدوم، والاتصالات مع أنشيلوتي لم تتوضح بعد خاصة بدخول تشيلسي على الخط.. ويبقى بذلك اسم المدرب مجهولا لحد اللحظة..

*الغالاكتيكوس: رونالدو، كاكا، سيسك، ريبيري*
كريستيانو رونالدو أحسن لاعب في العالم للموسم الماضي سينتقل إلى ريال مدريد بموجب اتفاق سابق أكده وكيل أعماله البرتغالي جوجي مينديز.. وقد أكد أيضا هذا الأخير أن رونالدو سيوقع لمدريد لمدة 6 مواسم، وهو حاليا يلعب آخر موسم له باليونايتد.. وسوف تكون قيمة الصفقة كبيرة جدا، قد تفوق الرقم المسجل باسم زيدان.
كاكا أو سيسك، هما خياران آخران مفضلان لبيريز إلى جانب رونالدو، وكلاهما سيكون مكلفا، غير أن الاختيار سيكون على أحدهما فقط.. الأولوية للبرازيلي كاكا، خاصة بعد تصريه والده ووكيل أعماله قائلا: "كاكا سيلعب في ريال مدريد فلورينتينو بيريز"ن مما يعني أنه في الطريق. لكن القيمة المالية للصفقة لازالت محط النقاش بين بيريز وصديقه غالياني، وممكن أن يحدث فيها عملية إدراج لاعبين.. سيسك فابريغاس هو الخيار الثاني، لكن المشكل الحالي هو المبلغ الخيالي الذي تطلبه إدارة النادي اللندني..
ريبيري، لاعب بايرن ميونيخ، اقتراح من الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان والذي سيتولى أمره وتحويل وجهته إلى مدريد بدلا من برشلونة، والمفتاح قد يكون أيضا فاندرفارت..

*اللاعبون الإسبان: ألونسو، فيا، سيلفا، نيغريدو*
التعاقد مع لاعبين إسبان ضرورة قصوى لبيريز، والاختيار وقع على الثلاثي المذكور، إضافة إلى إعادة ابن النادي من فريق ألميريا، وهو الهداف نيغريدو..

*تفاصيل أخرى*الأسماء المذكورة هي فقط أهم المطلوبين في اللائحة، وهي طويلة، فهناك لاعبون آخرون قادمون على مستوى الخط الخلفي للفريق كذلك خاصة بعد خروج كل من كانفارو الأكيد وهاينزة المتوقع جدا.. كما أن فلورينتينو سيعيد النظر في أمر راؤول غونزاليس وخوسيه ماريا غوتي، ومن الممكن جدا أن يكون هذا الموسم هو الأخير بالنسبة لهما..

----------


## The Gentle Man

واين روني يقترب من تجديد عقده مع اليونايتد

 

يقول واين روني: "أنا سعيد هنا وسوف أوقع عقدي الجديد قريبا متى ما أرادني النادي، وسوف أكون أسعد إذا استطعت يوما ما الإقتراب من أرقام بول سكولز و رايان غيغز..". هذه إذن عبارة صريحة من الغولدن بوي هداف المان يونايتد والتي تدل على أنه سيجدد عقده مع الريد دفلز في أقرب فرصة ممكنة، قد تكون بعد نهاية الموسم..
واين روني ذو ال 23 عاما قدم إلى اليونايتد موسم 2004 بمبلغ مالي كلف السير أليكس فيرغيسون أكثر من 20 مليون جنيه استرليني.. وسوف تكون مباراة الإياب من نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال يوم غد أمام الأرسنال هي المباراة رقم 251 في مشواره مع الفريق.

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

أولمبياكوس اليوناني يريد جواد الزايري

 
يسعى نادي أوليمبياكوس اليوناني إلى التعاقد مع الدولي المغربي جواد الزايري لاعب فريق أستيراس تريبوليس بنفس الدوري، وذلك خلال الصيف القادم.. المهاجم المغربي أدى مستويات كبيرة خلال الموسم الحالي وساعد فريقه في الفوز بالكثير من المباريات.. 
فريق أوليمبياكوس حامل لقب الدوري والكأس اليونانيتين يريد التعاقد مع جواد بالمجان،  ذلك أن عقد الزايري ينتهي 30 يونيو القادم وهو لم يقم بالتجديد بعد.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفركوزن يتعاقد مع الفنلندي سامي هيبيا من صفوف ليفربول

 
أعلن نادي باير ليفركوزن الألماني لكرة القدم اليوم الاثنين أن الفنلندي الدولي سامي هيبيا مدافع ليفربول الإنجليزي سينضم لصفوف الفريق في نهاية الموسم في عقد يمتد لعامين.

وخضع هيبيا لفحوصات طبية في ليفركوزن اليوم وسينضم لصفوف الفريق في صفقة انتقال حر.

وقال رودي فولر مدير الكرة بليفركوزن "سامي هيبيا سيمنح فريقنا اليافع المزيد من الثبات داخل الملعب بخبرته وحضوره".

ورحل هيبيا /35 عاما/ عن صفوف ليفربول بعد عشرة أعوام قضاها مع الفريق ، أحرز خلالها لقب كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي عام 2001 ولقب دوري أبطال أوروبا عام 2005 .

وذكر بيان الموقع الالكتروني لليفربول أن هيبيا "اكتسب مكانة أسطورية في أنفيلد خلال الفترة التي قضاها مع النادي ، وحقق خلالها الكثير من النجاحات خلال العقد المنصرم ، وأنه سيرحل عن الفريق وسط أطيب التمنيات من جميع مشجعي ليفربول".

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يدخل السباق علي نجريدو

 
أنضم ليفربول للأندية التي تطمح في ضم لاعب وسط ألميريا الفارو نجريدو الذي صرح بأمنيته اللعب بين صفوف ليفربول و نجريدو تمكن من تسجيل 19 هدف مع الميريا هذا الموسم و تمكن من تسجيل 32 هدف مع الميريا منذ قدومه لصفوفه منذ عامين و حاول فولهام ضم اللاعب في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية لكنه لم يحالفه التوفيق و انضم كذلك أستون فيلا للأندية التي تسعي في الحصول علي خدمات اللاعب و يذكر أن ريال مدريد يمتلك شرط يتيح للنادي الاسباني الأولوية في ضم اللاعب حيث أنضم الفارو من ريال مدريد مقابل 4.4 مليون جنيه إسترليني و بشرط يتيح لريال مدريد القدرة علي إعادة اللاعب  البالغ من العمر 24 عام و الذي سيصل سعره حالياّ لعشرة ملايين جنيه إسترليني تقريبا  وعن مفاوضات ليفربول ذكر نجريدو :
" حلم كبير بالنسبة لي أن ألعب بجوار فرناندو توريس في ملعب الأنفيلد ولا يمكني رفض هذا العرض و أنا أعلم عن وجود مفاوضات حالية بين بنيتيز و إدارة ألميريا و لكن مستقبلي سيكون مع إدارة ريال مدريد إذا رغب الريال في عودتي و أنا أود أن أقدم خالص الشكر لالميريا لأنها أعطتني الفرصة في تقديم مستواي الحقيقي في الليغا وسيكون فرصة عظيمة بالنسبة لي أن لعب في ليفربول العام القادم "

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يقترب من ضم ثنائي المنتخب الانجليزي

 
أقترب ليفربول بشدة من ضم كلا من جاريث باري لاعب وسط أستون فيلا و ستيوارت داونينج جناح أيمن مدلسبروه حيث تشير التقارير الانجليزية الثلاثاء أن ليفربول سيدفع مبلغ يتراوح بين 9 إلي 12 جنيه إسترليني لأستون فيلا من أجل ضم لاعب الوسط الانجليزي الذي صرح نيته ترك الفيولا بعد عدم قدرة الفريق علي التأهل لدوري أبطال أوروبا الموسم القادم و سيذهب اللاعب لليفربول الأسبوعين المقبلين من أجل الاتفاق علي عقده الشخصي في الانفيلد و أما عن الجناح الدولي الانجليزي ستيوارت داونينج والذي اقترب ناديه بقوة من الهبوط من البريمرليغ هذا العام مما سيتيح الفرصة للاعب من أجل القدوم لليفربول وذلك بعد تصريح اللاعب بنيته في الانضمام لليفربول في حالة هبوط البورو .

----------


## The Gentle Man

هيلب بين البايرن وشتوتغارت

 
ذكرت صحيفة بيلد الألمانية الواسعة الانتشار في ألمانيا أن شتوتجارت دخل علي الخط مع الفريق البافاري من أجل الحصول علي خدمات لاعب الأرسنال السابق ألكسندر هيلب الذي يمتد عقده مع برشلونة حتي 2012 لكنه لم ينل مركزاّ  أساسياّ في تشكيلة بيبي غوارديولا هذا العام في الكامب نو بسبب وجود كلا من تشافي وانيستا وتألقهم مع البلوغرانا حيث ذكرت الصحيفة أن المدير الرياضي لنادي شتوتغارت أجتمع مع وكيل اللاعب البيلاروسي من أجل عودته من جديد للبوندزليجا و كذلك فأن بايرن ميونخ يحاول جلب اللاعب من أجل تدعيم وسط الفريق البافاري العام المقبل وذلك من خلال استخدام علاقة رومينيجه القوية برئيس النادي الكتالوني خوان لابورتا ويذكر أن هيلب قضي خمسة أعوام في السابق مع شتوتجارت منذ 2000 وحتي 2005 شهدت هذه الأعوام بريق اللاعب و تألقه مما جعل هيلب يقول أن شتوتجارت هو بيته الذي يحن إليه كثيراّ .

----------


## The Gentle Man

كاكا يختار ريال مدريد

 
يبدو أن الأخبار الساخنة ستغزو الساحة الإسبانية مع قادم الأيام، فالبعض منها يعتبر إشاعات و الباقي معظمه يستبق الأحداث، فـ مع قرار الرئيس السابق لريال مدريد فلورينتينو بيريز إعلان ترشحه لكرسي الرئاسة بعد المهزلة التي عانى منها ريال مدريد أمام غريمه التقليدي برشلونة على ملعب السانتياغو بيرنابيو، الكل أصبح ممكن.

فلورينتينو يريد التعاقد مع العديد من اللاعبين، و أولهم البرازيلي كاكا كأول المطلوبين، الذي أعلنت صحيفة الـ as  الإسبانية و المقربة من ريال مدريد بأنه قام باختيار الميرينغي كوجهة له الموسم القادم و قام بتفضيل عرض فلورينتينو على كل من تشيلسي، مان سيتي و مانشيستر يونايتد.

ووفقا لنفس المصادر، فاللاعب هو المرشح الأول للقدوم الى البيرنابيو، و أن فلورينتينو قام بالتوقيع معه على اتفاق مبدئي و بغاية السرية، علاوة على أن رئيس نادي إي سي ميلان بيرليسكوني و مديره الرياضي غالياني تجمعهم علاقة وطيدة بـ فلورينتينو و هذا ما سيسهل العملية أكثر في مصلحة الأخير، إضافة على أن الوضعية الإقتصادية للميلان ربما تجبرهم على بيع كل من كاكا و باتو، و يمكن أن تجعل كل هذه العوامل كاكا الغالاكتيكو الأول في مشروع بيريز الجديد.

----------


## The Gentle Man

فلورينتينو يثير الخوف في مانشيستر يونايتد

 
حسب ما ذكرته صحيفة الماركا الإسبانية، فإن نادي مانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي يريد أن يجد البديل المناسب لجناحه البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدي في حال خروجه من الفريق الموسم المقبل و كأكبر الإحتمالات الى ريال مدريد، فقد تم التلميح الى أن السير أليكس فيرغيسون يرغب بضم الجناح الفرنسي فرانك ريبيري على وجه السرعة خوفا من حدوث مفاجآت و يخطف فريق آخر اللاعب الفرنسي الموهوب. خصوصا أنه توجد العديد من الأندية الراغبة بالتوقيع معه و أولها برشلونة.

النادي الإنجليزي سيعد عرضا ضخما و مغريا لضم لاعب بمواصفات و إمكانيات كريستيانو رونالدو، و الأنسب في هذه الحالة هو ريبيري نظرا لما يملكه من إمكانيات فنية كبيرة، و ظروفه مع النادي الألماني و التي تشير بأنه سيكون بكل تأكيد خارج أسوار النادي البافاري.

مشروع بيريز أثار قلق و خوف المان يونايتد، و ذلك لإحتمال خسارة أحسن لاعب في العالم لعام 2008، لذا سيكون العرض المقدم حوالي 70 مليون يورو و الذي ربما سيكون الأغلى في تاريخ النادي الإنجليزي، و ستكون هذه الأموال من عائدات صفقة انتقال كريستيانو للميرينغي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشيستر يونايتد ينكر اهتمامه بريبيري

 
أنكر نادي مانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي التقارير القائلة بنيته لخطف جناح فريق بايرن ميونيخ الألماني، الدولي الفرنسي فرانك بلال ريبيري وبصفقة مالية قدرها 70 مليون يورو. وقد تناولت السكاي سبورت خبرا مفاده أن الريد دفلز يستعد للتخلي عن لاعبه البرتغال كريستيانو رونالدو لصالح ريال مدريد، وسيكون بديله اللاعب الفرنسي المذكور، كما أخبرت صحيفة نيوز أوف ذي وولد أن اليونايتد بالفعل قدم عرضا بالقيمة المذكورة، وهو أمر لا ينكره الفريق البافاري.
وقد أشارت صحيفة الصن البريطانية بدورها أن اليونايتد لن يتوجه إلى ريبيري، وإنما إلى خيار أقل كلفة، وهو لاعب فريق ويغان أثليتيك، أنتونيو فالينسيا..

----------


## The Gentle Man

فابريغاس:أنا أرسنالي أريد الأرسنال مستقبلي الأرسنال

 
أعرب لاعب وسط الأرسنال سيسك فابريغاس الذي أتم عامه الواحد والعشرون يوم أمس الأثنين عن استيائه من التقارير التي ربطت عودته من جديد لبرشلونة أو تواجده مع ريال مدريد العام القادم وذلك بعد إعلان بيريز مرشح رئاسة النادي المدريدي انه ينوي تقديم أوراقه الانتخابية يوم الرابع عشر من مايو الحالي و ربطت الصحف الاسبانية قدوم فلورنتينو بيريز بجلب النجم الأسباني الدولي و لكن رداّ علي هذه التقارير ذكر فبريغاس :
" قولتها كثيراّ و لا أعرف إلي متى سأكررها للجميع أنا أرسنالي أنا أريد البقاء في الأرسنال الذي لعبت له خمسة أعوام و أنا مستقبلي هنا في ملعب الإمارات فجميع الأعوام الماضية ربط أسمي بالانتقال إلي الكثير من الأندية ولكني بقيت في الأرسنال إلا يدل ذلك علي شيء  ؟! ."

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة الريال المتوقعة الموسم المقبل 

 
بعد نية مرشح الريال الأبرز للرئاسة فلورنتينو بيريز تقديم أوراق ترشيحه يوم الـرابع عشر من مايو الحالي وسيستعين بخورخي فالدانو كمدير رياضي للنادي الملكي وبالأسطورة زين الدين زيدان كمستشار خاص وسيلجأ الثلاثي لعمل ثورة في التعاقدات الصيفية وجلب نجوم علي مستوي متميز لعودة هيبة ريال مدريد من جديد حيث من المؤكد عدم استمرار خواندي راموس كمدرب للمرينغي الموسم المقبل وسيبحث بيريز عن مدرب أخر لقيادة النادي الاسباني و أما بخصوص اللاعبين فمن المتوقع حسب المصادر الصحفية الأسبانية أن يصبح جاراي المدافع الأرجنتيني بجوار بيبي في تشكيلة ريال مدريد الدفاعية الموسم المقبل وبجوارهم كلا من سيرغيو راموس علي الناحية اليمني و مارسيلو علي الناحية اليسري ومن أمامهم سينضم لاعب وسط ليفربول إكسابي ألونسو المحتمل قدومه من الأنفيلد بعد تفكير رفائييل بنيتيز في جلب جاريث باري لاعب وسط أستون فيلا والمنتخب الانجليزي و سيتواجد لاسانا ديارا بجانب ألونسو في وسط الملعب الدفاعي ومن أمامهم ثلاثي الوسط الهجومي أرين روبن الهولندي و البرتغالي الأفضل في العالم 2008 كرستيانو رونالدو حيث أكدت الصحف الاسبانية اتفاق بيريز مع اللاعب بالرغم من تصريحات اللاعب لكلا من قناة سكاي سبورتس و صحيفة الصن معلناّ بقائه في مانشستر يونايتد لسنوات طويلة قادمة و سيتواجد البرازيلي كاكا نجم الميلان بجوار الثلاثي بالرغم من إعلانه نيته في البقاء في السان سيرو العام القادم و عن قلب الهجوم من المتوقع مغادرة راؤول جونزاليس تشكيلة الريال الأساسية بعد سنوات طويلة من العطاء وسيكون نجم الخفافيش دافيد فيا أساسيا كقلب هجوم الريال العام المقبل و إليكم تشكيلة بيريز المتوقعة الموسم القادم حسب الصحف الأسبانية : 
 
*كاسياس* 

*مارسيلو      بيبي    جاراي       راموس*

*ألونسو    لاس ديارا*

*كرستيانو رونالدو      كاكا        روبن*

*دافيد فيـا*

----------


## غسان

_معقول.. ووين بدهم يروحوا الباقيين .. الهولنديين وينهم .. نيستلروي وهنتلر ... وراؤل .. شو بدهم يبيعوا بطاطا يعني .. والوسط سنايدر وجوتي وهيغوين وغاغو .. العالم النعسانه هاي كلها وين بدها تروح ..._

_بس ياااااريت ... يصير هالحكي ... مشتاق للريال تاع زمان .._ 


__


__





__


_كانوا يتهاوشوا مين بده يشوت الضربه الحره المباشره .. هلا ما فيه حدا يشوت ..._ 


_وينهم ..!!!!_

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يرحمهم

وين راح رونالدو وشو صار فيه
بيكهام
زيدان
روبرتو كارلوس
فيقو

كلهم طارو

بس ان شاء الله الموسوم هذا باللعيبة الجداد راح يصير فريق رائع

----------


## غسان

ان شاء الله ياسيدي ...

----------


## The Gentle Man

وكيل كاكا ينفي تصريحات الآس

 
نفي بوسكو ليتي وكيل اللاعب البرازيلي كاكا ووالده في ذات الوقت ما ذكر في صحيفة الآس الأسبانية علي لسانه اليوم الثلاثاء بأنه صرح أن كاكا يود الانتقال للبرنابيو الموسم المقبل و قال بوسكو لصحيفة الجازيتا دي لاسبورت الإيطالية :
" لم أقوم بتلك التصريحات لآي وسيلة إعلامية و لم أتحدث عن انتقال ابني لآي نادي سواء الريال أو غيره  وأؤكد أن كاكا لن ينتقل لريال مدريد وهو الآن فقط يركز في انهاء الموسم مع الميلان بتركيز كبير ومستوي متميز "

----------


## The Gentle Man

وكيل ابرا : درينثي لا يعرف رئيس ناديه 
انتقد مينو رايولا وكيل أعمال النجم السويدي زلاتان ابراهيموفيش التصريحات الذي صرح بها الهولندي رويستون دريثني أمس الاثنين عندما قال للصحف السويدية أن زلاتان سيكون لاعب بريال مدريد الموسم المقبل و حسب تفاصيل الخبر فالهولندي رويستن درينثي أكد أنه تلقى اعترافات من أحد أصدقائه و هو لاعب سويدي يدعى ' لابينوت هاربوزي ' و يلعب في صفوف نادي مالمو. و الذي أكد بدوره أن هناك كلام يدور في الأوساط الرياضية السويدية و التي أكدت وصول إبرا الوشيك إلى الميرينغي و يقول درينثي : " الجميع في غرفة الملابس يعرف أن زلاتان سيكون رفيقنا الموسم القادم، و كل شيء إلى حد الآن تم تقريره، و الإدارة قالت بأنه لا مشكلة في المال من أجل إقناع الإنتر بالتخلي عن نجمها..". 
وردا علي هذه التصريحات صرح مينو رايولا لقناة راديو راديو الإيطالية بأن درينثي لا يعلم من هو رئيس ريال مدريد المقبل فكيف سيعلم أين سيلعب زلاتان الصيف القادم و أضاف أن من يريد أن يراهن بمليون يورو علي أن صفقة زلاتان تمت للريال فليراهنه و أكد أن مستقبل لاعبه مرتبط بموراتي رئيس الانتر و أن زلاتان لن يغادر ناديه إلا أذا أراد الانتر بيعه فهو ليس مرتزقة يفكر فقط في المال بل يفكر في تحقيق بطولات مع الانتر .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اكد البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو لاعب مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي انه قد توقف عن التفكير في الانضمام الى ريال مدريد الاسباني، وان حلمه الحالي هو الفوز بدوري ابطال اوروبا مع فريقه الانجليزي.

وذكرت صحيفة "اس" الرياضية الاسبانية يوم الثلاثاء ان رونالدو اوضح قائلا "حلمي بالانضمام الى ريال مدريد انتهى، والان احلم فقط بمانشستر وبالفوز بدوري الابطال الاوروبي".

واوضحت الصحيفة ان رونالدو قرر ترك البت في مستقبله جانبا لكي يركز في الموسم الحالي مع فريقه.

يشار الى ان سعر اللاعب البرتغالي قد ارتفع ليصل الى 85 مليون يورو، وهو ما سيدفع فلورنتينو بيريز الرئيس السابق لنادي ريال مدريد والذي سيترشح لتولي المنصب مجددا، لمحاولة مراجعة هذا السعر اذا وصل لرئاسة النادي الملكي.

وكانت وسائل الاعلام الرياضية قد اشارت الى امكانية قيام رونالدو بتوقيع عقد مع ريال مدريد لمدة ستة مواسم مقابل 12 مليون يورو صافي سنويا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

المصري شعراوي يدخل اهتمامات الأرسنال

 
ذكرت تقارير انجليزية أن الأرسنال اللندني يلاحق اللاعب المصري الأصل و ألايطالي الجنسية ستيفان شعراوي نجم وسط المنتخب الايطالي تحت الـ 17 عام  ولاعب جنوه الحالي و الذي عبر من قبل عن رغبته في ارتداء فانلة المنتخب المصري وصرح والد اللاعب عن رغبته الشخصية في أن يمثل أبنه المنتخب المصري لكن في فئة عمرية أكبر" منتخب الشباب أو منتخب أول" وأشترط تحرك المسئولين عن الكرة المصرية للاستفسار عن إمكانية انضمام أبنه للمنتخب المصري خوفاً من أن يتعرض اللاعب للإيقاف بسبب خوضه لقاءات مع المنتخب الإيطالي تحت 17 عام .
وحسب التقارير الانجليزية فأن الأرسنال سيقدم خمسة ملايين يورو للنادي الايطالي من أجل ضم لاعبهم الملقب بدلبيرو الجديد الذي تألق مع نادي جنوه في الدوري الايطالي هذا العام .

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليوفينتوس و الميلان من أجل جروسو 

 
بعد إعلان الظهير الأيسر الإيطالي فابيو جروسو  نيته في العودة للدوري الإيطالي من جديد و ذلك بعد قضائه موسمين مع ليون في الدوري الفرنسي منذ نيله لقب كأس العالم 2006 مع منتخب الآزوري  فحسب صحيفة سبورت ميدياسيت فأن لاعب بيروجيا والانتر سابقاّ أصبح مستهدف من كلا من اليوفينتوس و الميلان من اجل الحصول علي خدماته الموسم القادم حيث يريد الميلان اللاعب ليشكل مع زميله الدولي الأخر زامبروتا ثنائي هجومي متميز علي طرفي الملعب كما أن كلا من جنوه وفيورنتينا دخلوا في مفاوضات رسمية مع وكيل اللاعب وكذلك بايرن ميونخ الذي يمتلك أثنين من لاعبي المنتخب الإيطالي أبطال كأس العالم وهما لوكا توني وماسيمو أدو  أبدي اهتماماته بجلب فابيو جروسو في الصيف المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ميلان يقترب من برازيلي ثالث

 
يسعي الميلان من أجل تأمين خطوطه الدفاعية وذلك بسبب نية قائد الفريق باولو مالديني في الاعتزال بنهاية الموسم وكذلك بسبب كثرة إصابات أليساندرو نيستا مدافع الروزنيري و اقتراب جوزيبي فافالي مدافع الفريق الأخر من الرحيل لذا فأن جالياني أرتبط بمدافع هامبورج اللاعب البرازيلي أليكس سيلفا والذي انتقل لهامبورج العام الماضي قادماّ من ساوباولو البرازيلي و يعانى الميلان من مشكلة عدم وجود أماكن لدي الفريق للاعبين من خارج أوروبا و لكن سيلفا سيتحصل علي جواز السفر الأوروبي في الأشهر المقبلة مما يتيح للاعب الانتقال للميلان و سيعتبر أليكس سيلفا في حالة قدومه للسان سيرو ثالث صفقات جالياني للموسم المقبل بعد التعاقد مع كلا من المدافع البرازيلي الأخر فيليبي ماتيوني صاحب الـ 20 عاماّ علي سبيل الإعارة قادماّ من جريميو البرازيلي و البرازيلي الأخر المدافع ثياجو سيلفا صاحب الـ 24 ربيعاّ قادما من فلومينزي البرازيلي  .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فينجر المرشح المثالي لتدريب ريال مدريد الموسم المقبل 


مع اقتراب الموسم الكروي من نهايته أصبح المدرب الفرنسي آرسين فينجر المدير الفني لفريق أرسنال الإنجليزي لكرة القدم هو الاختيار الأمثل لدى العديد من مشجعي نادي ريال مدريد الأسباني ليتولى تدريب الفريق بداية من الموسم المقبل.

وأكد العديد من استطلاعات الرأي التي جرت عبر موقع الانترنت لكل من صحيفتي "آس" و"ماركا" الأسبانيتين الرياضيتين هذا التوجه.

ودار استطلاع "آس" الذي شارك فيه 18 ألف و371 قارئا حتى ظهر أمس الثلاثاء حول اختيار أحد ثلاثة مدربين هم فينجر والبرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو المدير الفني لانتر ميلان الإيطالي وكارلو أنشيلوتي المدير الفني لميلان الإيطالي.

وتصدر فينجر الاستطلاع بنسبة 58 بالمئة من الأصوات وتبعه مورينيو بنسبة 34 بالمئة ثم أنشيلوتي بنسبة 8 بالمئة فحسب.

أما صحيفة "ماركا" فطرحت في استطلاعها سؤالا عما إذا كان فينجر هو "المدرب المثالي" لريال مدريد.

وشارك في الاستطلاع 6267 قارئا حتى ظهر أمس الثلاثاء وأكد 52 بالمئة من القراء المشاركين في الاستطلاع أنه كذلك.

وليس من المنتظر أن يستمر المدرب خوان دي راموس المدير الفني الحالي لريال مدريد في منصبه الموسم المقبل رغم أنه قاد الفريق للفوز في 17 من بين 20 مباراة تولى فيها مسئولية الفريق منذ إقالة الألماني بيرند شوستر المدير الفني السابق للفريق.

وربما كانت الهزيمة الثقيلة 2/6 التي مني بها الفريق على ملعبه أمام منافسه التقليدي العنيد برشلونة يوم السبت الماضي هي المسمار الأخير في نعش راموس.

وتلقى راموس المدير الفني السابق لكل من فريقي أشبيلية الأسباني وتوتنهام الإنجليزي انتقادات أخرى بسبب أسلوب اللعب الذي يميل للصرامة ومبدأ "التأمين الدفاعي أولا" والاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة حيث فرض كل ذلك على أداء ريال مدريد الذي اعتمد في الماضي واشتهر بالأداء الجذاب والعروض الكروية الرائعة من الناحيتين الفنية والهجومية.

وأوضحت الصحيفتان أن فينجر يأتي على رأس قائمة التعاقدات التي تشغل تفكير فلورنتينو بيريز المرشح بقوة للفوز في الانتخابات المقرر إجراؤها على رئاسة النادي في الخامس من تموز/يوليو المقبل.

وتولى بيريز منصب رئيس النادي في الفترة من 2000 إلى 2006 وأصبح أحد مشاهير العالم بعدما تعاقد مع مجموعة من النجوم العمالقة مثل البرتغالي لويس فيجو والفرنسي زين الدين زيدان والبرازيلي رونالدو والإنجليزي ديفيد بيكهام الذين عرفوا بلقب "الجالاكتيكوس".

واستقال بيريز من رئاسة النادي في شباط/فبراير 2006 تاركا النادي في أزمة كبيرة بعد انهيار عصر "الجالاكتيكوس". ويبدو بيريز القطب الكبير في مجال التشييد والعقارات حريصا على العودة إلى رئاسة النادي وينتظر أن يعلن عن ترشيحه رسميا في 14 أيار/مايو الحالي.

وذكرت "ماركا" أمس الثلاثاء أن بيريز يعتزم بالفعل شراء البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو من مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي والبرازيلي كاكا من ميلان الإيطالي والأسبانيين سيسك فابريجاس من أرسنال الإنجليزي وخافي ألونسو من ليفربول الإنجليزي بالإضافة إلى ألفارو نيجريدو المهاجم السابق بفريق الشباب في نادي ريال مدريد والذي يتألق حاليا في صفوف ألميريا الأسباني.

----------


## The Gentle Man

أنشيلوتي: لا أتكلم الإنجليزية

 
رفض مجددا المدرب الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي التقارير التي ربطته بانتقال محتمل إلى تدريب نادي تشسيلسي الإنجليزي ابتداءا من الموسم القادم، وأعرب المدير الفني للروسونيري أنه لا يستطيع الذهاب إلى لندن بما أنه لا يتكلم اللغة الإنجليزية، فقد صرح لشبكة السكاي سبورتس قائلا: "كيف هي لغتي الإنجليزية؟ لازلت أتكلم الإيطالية فقط!"..
كارلو أنشيلوتي تواجد بملعب الإمارات ستاديوم لمتابعة مباراة مان يونايتد أمام الأرسنال، وذلك رغبة منه في متابعة المهاجم الطوغولي إيمانيول أديبايور المرغوب فيه بشدة بالميلان، وبعد نهاية اللقاء بإقصاء الغانرز قال كارلو: "لقد عانى تماما مثل زملائه بالفريق، ولا أعتقد أن فريق فينغر يمكن الحكم عليه انطلاقا من هذه المباراة..".
المدرب الإيطالي سيعود بسرعة إلى ميلانو حيث يريد الإعداد بالشكل المثالي لمبارة نهاية الأسبوع أمام اليوفنتوس..

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريبيري: مستقبلي سيتضح في قادم الأسابيع

 
يُعتبر الدولي الفرنسي، فرانك بلال ريبيري، مهاجم نادي بايرن ميونيخ الألماني واحدا من اللاعبين المطلوبين بشدة في عمالقة فرق أوربا خلال الصيف القادم، فبرشلونة وريال مدريد ومانشيستر يونايتد يتنافسون بشدة فيما بينهم للحصول على توقيعه، لكن الأمور لم تتضح لحد اللحظة، ويقول ريبيري بهذا الخصوص: "سوف أتكلم مع وكلائي، والقرار النهائي سيعود لي وحدي فقط..".
هكذا إذن، ف بلال لايريد الإفصاح عن وجهته في الوقت الحالي، لكن الأمر الأكيد أو شبه المؤكد هو خروجه من الفريق البافاري بعد نهاية الموسم الحالي.. فلننتظر ما تحمله لنا الأيام القادمة حتى نسمع الخبر اليقين، لأن الفرنسي أكد: "سوف يتضح مستقبلي في الأسابيع القادمة.".

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدر القادوري مطلوب في باريسان جيرمان

 
يتطلع نادي باريسان جيرمان الفرنسي إلى تقديم عرض لنظيره ديناموكييف الأوكراني للتخلي عن مدافعه الدولي المغربي بدر القادوري خلال الصيف المقبل.. الفريق الفرنسي قد يخسر خدمات مدافعه سيلفيان أرماند بعد العروض المغرية التي وصلت إلى مكاتبه، وهو بذلك يرى القادوري خير بديل له..
باريسان جيرمان التقى مع ديناموكييف الشهر الماضي ضمن منافسات كأس الإتحاد الأوربي، حيث كانت هناك مبارتي ذهاب وإياب بينهما، وقد أدى القادوري فيهما أداءا قويا جعل مدرب الفريق الفرنسي راغبا في الحصول على خدماته..

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا: أدريانو يوقع مع فلامينغو البرازيلي

 
انضم المهاجم البرازيلي أدريانو من جديد إلى فريقه السابق، فلامينغو، بشكل رسمي كما تم الإعلان على موقع النادي الإليكتروني. الإمبراطور الذي فسخ عقده مع نادي إنتر ميلان الإيطالي وقرر ترك عالم كرة القدم وأخذ قسط من الراحة، فاجأ الجميع بعودته السريعة إلى الملاعب.
ولحد اللحظة لم يتم الإفصاح عن أية تفاصيل حول قيمة العقد ومدته، لكن هناك مؤتمرا صحفيا مساء الخميس سيتم فيه تقديم اللاعب لوسائل الإعلام والجماهير العاشقة لنادي فلامينغو، وبالتالي ذكر جميع الأمور المهمة في هذه الصفقة..

----------


## The Gentle Man

الإنتر يستعد لخطف ديروسي

 
يتطلع نادي الذئاب روما لعملية تصفية أو تجديد دماء في مختلف صفوف الفريق خلال الصيفية القادمة، وبالتالي سيضطر إلى بيع العديد من لاعبيه لتمويل الصفقات الجديدة.. ومن هذه النافذة يطل عليه جاره النيراتزوري في محاولة لخطف لاعب خط وسطه دانييل دي روسي مقابل 40 مليون يورو.
الوكيل الإيطالي فيتشينزو مورابيتو أكد قائلا: "نادي روما في وضعية صعبة، وأتوقع اثنين أو ثلاثة انتقالات للاعبين مهمين إلى فرق أخرى.. بدون شك، فيليب ميكسيس سوف يغادر، والثاني قد يكون سيموني بيروتا، واعتقد أن الكابتن الثاني (دي روسي) سيباع أيضا..".

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا محمد عالاخبار الحلوة . 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بيكهام يريد فسخ عقده مع غالاكسي 

 
يبدو أن لاعب خط وسط فريق إي سي ميلان مؤقتا ديفيد بيكهام يريد فسخ عقده مع ناديه لوس أنجيلوس غالاكسي الأمريكي لكي يتمكن من اللعب الموسم القادم بصفوف الميلان بشكل دائم، و ذلك طبقا لما نشرته صحيفة لاجازيتا ديلو سبورت الإيطالية.

هذا و ذكرت الصحيفة أن الفريق القانوني لديفيد بيكهام يعمل على إيجاد حلول تبقي بيكهام في إيطاليا و ذلك قبل أن تنطلق منافسات الدوري الأمريكي، علما أن البيكس سيتوجب عليه العودة إلى أمريكا مع نهاية الموسم الحالي.

بيكهام في حالة ذهابه الى أمريكا، سينهي تعاقده مع النادي الأمريكي خلال شهر نوفمبر القادم، على أن يعود للميلان في شهر يناير، لكنه يريد أن يبدأ الموسم رفقة الروسونيري من مباريات إعدادية، كما لا يريد أن يفوت المباريات الأولى من الكالتشيو و دوري الأبطال. لهذا رغم الصعوبات التي تعيق بقائه مع الميلان إلا أنه سيحاول جاهدا هو و محاموه على إيجاد طريقة تمنعه من العودة إلى أمريكا، و يمكن أن يتحقق مراد النجم الإنجليزي عن طريق صرفه لمبلغ كبير من المال لصالح النادي الأمريكي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليكيب: زيدان سيضمن ريبيري لمدريد

 
ذكرت صحيفة ليكيب الفرنسية أن جناح بايرن ميونيخ الألماني ولاعب منتخب الديوك، فرانك بلال ريبيري سيحط الرحال في العاصمة الإسبانية مدريد، لتكون بذلك وجهته القادمة هي السانتياغو بيرنابيو، حيث سيتم تقديمه بواسطة زين الدين زيدان كواحد من صفقات الميرينغي الصيفية..
أولى صفقات بيريز قد تكون في جيبه، والمفتاح هو الأسطورة زين الدين زيدان، فقد غير وجهة ريبيري على ما يبدو من برشلونة إلى غريمه التقليدي، خاصة بعد الكلام حول عرض من الفريق الكاتلوني في وقت سابق من الأسبوع الماضي، كما كان هناك رفض لعرض من مانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي ب 70 مليون يورو.
ريال مدريد قد لعب على الوتر الحساس لفريق بايرن ميونيخ، وقد يكون الهولندي فاندرفارت أحد عناصر هذه الصفقة.. كل الأمور سوف تتضح قريبا، وحينها سنتأكد جميعا، رغم أنه يجدر الإشارة إلى أن صحيفة ليكيب مشهورة بمصداقيتها الكبيرة في الأوساط الرياضية..

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليكيب تشير إلى أن ريبيري مدريدي

 
ذكرت صحيفة L'equipe  الفرنسية صاحبة المصداقية الكبيرة على الساحة الفرنسية و الأوربية أن نجم المنتخب الفرنسي فرانك بلال ريبيري سيكون لاعبا لريال مدريد ابتداءا من الموسم القادم، بعد أن أقر اللاعب أن اختياره الأول سيكون النادي الملكي، و حسب الصحيفة، فالإتفاق بين الطرفين سيكون رسميا في غضون الـ 10 ايام القادمة.

على غرار ذلك يبدو أن العرض المقدم من مانشيستر يونايتد و المقدر بـ 70 مليون يورو لريبيري لن يكون كافيا بنقل اللاعب الى الأولترافورد، و أيضا بعد مرور عدة اسابيع من الإشاعات التي ربطت اللاعب بالتوجه نحو إسبانيا الموسم المقبل، لذا فالنجم الفرنسي يجد تفضيل عائلته لنادي ريال مدريد، مما يجعل حظوظ الريال في التعاقد معه أكبر من حظوظ برشلونة الراغبة بخدماته أيضا. 

إلى جانب ذلك، ذكرت الصحيفة ايضا أن فلورينتينو بيريز المرشح الأقوى للفوز بمقعد الرئاسة في النادي الملكي، يريد أيضا خدمات كل من كاكا و كريستيانو رونالدو، لذا سيتم وضع مبلغ 200 مليون يورو للتعاقد مع هؤلاء النجوم الثلاثة.

في حالة نجاح فلورينتينو في الإنتخابات، زين دين زيدان سيكون سفيرا للنادي و اليد اليمنى للرئيس المنتخب، و هذا ما سيسهل عملية التعاقد مع ريبيري، و خطفه من برشلونة و مانشيستر يونايتد. و بالموازاة مع ذلك، فقد اعترف نادي بايرن ميونيخ بأن مسألة الحفاظ على نجم فريقهم أصبحت صعبة للغاية و أن خروجه هذا الموسم أصبح أمرا محتوما.

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليوفي يفاوض دييغو من جديد

 
أكد نادي فيردير بريمن الألماني أنه بصدد التفاوض مع نادي اليوفينتوس الإيطالي بشأن طلب النادي الأخير خدمات نجم النادي الألماني البرازيلي دييغو ريباس، و ذلك عقب الإشاعات الكثيرة حول كون دييغو سيكون أول التعاقدات الصيفية لنادي السيدة العجوز.


المدير الرياضي للنادي الألماني السيد كلاوس ألوفس أكد أن الإتصالات قائمة مع مدراء اليوفي، غير أنه لم يتم إقرار أي اتفاق إلى غاية الأن، عكس الصحافة الإيطالية التي أشارت إلى أن الإنتقال قريب من الحدوث و يمكن للصفقة أن تغلق في حدود مبلغ الـ 25 مليون يورو.

----------


## The Gentle Man

نانسي الفرنسي يريد الحفاظ على يوسف حجي

 
يتطلع نادي نانسي الفرنسي إلى تجديد عقد مهاجمه، الدولي المغربي يوسف حجي الذي يمتلك عقدا نافذا إلى غاية صيف 2010. المغربي قد أضحى جزءا مهما للفريق، ولا غنى عنه في التشكيلة الأساسية، لذلك يحاول المسؤولون الإداريون في النادي الفرنسي تمديد مدة بقاء اللاعب للإعتماد على خدماته أطول مدة ممكنة.
المغربي سجل 10 أهداف لفائدة فريقه هذا الموسم، كما ساعد زملاءه كثيرا في الفوز في عديد من المباريات، وهذا جعل الجميع يقتنع بإمكانيته.. ويذكر أن حجي مطلوب من أندية فرنسية متعددة، غير أن القرار النهائي بخصوص التجديد أوعدمه سيعود له.

----------


## The Gentle Man

رايكارد سينظر في العروض التدريبية المقدمة له

 
أكد وكيل أعمال المدرب الهولندي فرانك رايكارد أن موكله سوف يعود إلى عالم التدريب خلال الموسم القادم بوجود عروض مغرية من أندية كبيرة على رأسها بايرن ميونيخ، تشيلسي، ميلان، واليوفنتوس. وبالتالي ستنتهي راحة الهولندي التي استمرت سنة كاملة بعد الرحيل عن برشلونة الإسباني..
 وسيقوم رايكارد الآن بالنظر في هذه العروض المقدمة واتخاذ القرار النهائي، وبالتالي، سوف نشاهد مدرب كاتلونيا السابق على دكة بدلاء أحد الفرق الكبرى في الموسم المقبل.

----------


## The Gentle Man

فريدر بريمن ينفي اتفاقه مع اليوفي

 
نفى نادي فيردير بريمن الألماني توصله لأي اتفاق مع نظيره الإيطالي، اليوفنتوس، حول انتقال نجمه البرازيلي دييغو ريفاس إلى صفوف السيدة العجوز نهاية الموسم الحالي. فيما أكد مسؤولون من البيانكونيري أن اللاعب ذو ال 25 عاما قد وافق على الإنتقال بعد التفاوض بشكل سليم مع وكيل أعماله.
وقال السيد كلاوس ألوفس، المدير الرياضي للفيردير: "كان هناك اجتماع بين مدراء اليوفي وفيردير بريمين، ولكن نستطيع أن نجزم أن الطرفين لم يتوصلا إلى أي اتفاق بخصوص انتقال دييغو..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

مورينهو يستهدف شنايدر

 
وفقاّ لصحيفة لاجازيتا ديل سبورت الإيطالية فأن انتر ميلان يسعي من أجل تدعيم خط الوسط وذلك بجلب الدولي الهولندي ويسلي شنايدر من ريال مدريد وويسلي الذي لم يستطع إثبات ذاته كلاعب أساسي مع المرينغي بالرغم من رحيل البرازيلي روبينهو عن النادي الاسباني في سبتمبر الماضي لمانشستر سيتي الانجليزي و لكن الهولندي صاحب الـ 24 عام أصبح الآن أحد أهم الصفقات المطلوبة لدي البرتغالي خوزيه مورينهو في الصيف المقبل حيث سيقدم الانتر اقتراحين علي ريال مدريد من أجل اللاعب أولهما دفع 25 مليون يورو للحصول علي خدماته و الثاني هو دفع 15 مليون يورو لريال مدريد بالإضافة لحصول نادي العاصمة الاسبانية علي خدمات لاعب وسط الانتر مانسيني الذي لم يستطع نيل مركز أساسي في الجوزيبي مياتزا منذ قدومه من روما الصيف الماضي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

برشلونة تضع أعينها علي ماكسويل

 
وفقاّ لصحيفة الكوريري ديل سبورت الإيطالية فأن برشلونة الأسباني يفكر في تدعيم مركز الظهير الأيسر الموسم المقبل ببديل للاعبه البرازيلي سيلفينهو و سيضع برشلونة مواطنه ماكسويل كأولي أولوياته حيث لم يعد أساسي في تشكيلة مدرب الانتر خوزيه مورينهو و المعتمد علي الشاب دافيد سانتون في مركز الظهير الأيسر .

وحسب مينو رايولا وكيل أعمل لاعب أياكس أمستردام السابق فأن ماكسويل يود الخروج من معقل الجوزيبي مياتزا الصيف المقبل حيث يطمح اللاعب في التواجد كلاعب أساسي في المباريات كما أن اللاعب تلقي العديد من العروض من أندية كبيرة ترغب في الحصول علي خدمات اللاعب البرازيلي الذي يراه تشيكي بيغرستيان مدير الكرة في النادي الكتالوني واحداّ من أبرز لاعبي مركز الظهير الأيسر في العالم و أنه أنسب بديل لسلفينهو و الذي محتمل خروجه من الكامب نو بنهاية الموسم الحالي حيث ذكر بيغرستيان أن ماكسويل يناسب طريقة لعب برشلونة الهجومية و السريعة و المهارية و شبه اللاعب بمواطنه في الناحية اليمني نجم أشبيلية السابق دانيل ألفيس .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فنغر : كليتشي باقي في الأرسنال

 
ذكر الفرنسي آرسين فنغر مدرب الغنرز في حوار أجراه مع موقع النادي الرسمي أن ظهير فريقه اللندني جيل كليتشي باقي في الأرسنال الموسم المقبل و أنه لن يستغنى عن اللاعب الفرنسي لآي نادي من الأندية الطامحة في خدماته و أبرزها ريال مدريد الأسباني كما أضاف فنغر أن موسم جيل كليتشي انتهي رسمياّ و ذلك بعد خروج الأرسنال من دوري الأبطال هذا العام حيث لن يخاطر باللاعب صاحب الـ 23 عام في المدة المتبقية بعدما تأكد من خروج الأرسنال خالي الوفاض من جميع البطولات هذا العام .

----------


## The Gentle Man

القائمة المغادرة لريال مدريد الموسم المقبل

 
قامت صحيفة الماركا القريبة من ريال مدريد باستطلاع رأي لجماهير النادي الملكي الأسباني من حيث اللاعبين المستحقين البقاء أو الخروج من البرنابيو الصيف القادم و شارك في الاستفتاء ما يقارب الـ 100 ألف مشجع للنادي الأبيض وجاءت نتيجة الاستفتاء مليئة بالعديد من المفاجئات حيث طالبت جماهير المرينغي رحيل كل من كانفارو , هاينزه , سلغادو , جوتي , فان دير فارت , خافيير سافيولا , فوبير , ممادو ديارا , درينتي , دوديك , خافي جارسيا و أنقسم الجمهور الملكي حول بقاء القائد راؤول من عدمه حيث جاءت نتيجة الاستفتاء متساوية تقريبا و إليكم نتيجة الاستفتاء لجميع اللاعبين : 

 
1/ كاسياس : 94% من عشاق المرينغي كانت قلوبهم متعلقة بحارس عرين البرنابيو الذي عاني كثيراّ الأعوام الماضية من أجل حماية شباك القلعة البيضاء من مهاجمين المنافسين و لذا فردت جماهير ريال مدريد الجميل للحارس المدريدي و كان لـ 4 % فقط من جماهير النادي الأبيض كلمة المطالبة برحيل اللاعب عن الريال العام الماضي في التصويت الذي شارك من خلاله 78815 مشجع للنادي الأسباني و يعتبر كاسياس واحداّ من أبرز اللاعبين المحبوبين لدي عشاق نادي القرن في أوروبا .

 
2/ دوديك : الحارس البولندي الذي فقد كثير من مستواه في الأعوام الماضية فتحول من واحداّ من أفضل حراس الدوري الإنجليزي و حارس المرمي الأول لجماهير ليفربول في الأنفيلد إلي حارس متواضع يجلس علي مقاعد بدلاء ريال مدريد ولا يشارك إلا في المباريات الودية و لم يقدم المستوي المطلوب مما أدي لاختيار 84 % من جماهير ريال مدريد رحيله عن النادي الأبيض من و اختار فقط 16% من ما يقارب من 37 ألف شخص صوتوا في الاستفتاء بقاء اللاعب وهي نسبة تعني رغبة جماهير المرينغي في وداع الحارس البولندي . 


3/ سلغادو : ما يقارب من 36 ألف قاموا بإدلاء رأيهم حول ظهير سلتا فيغو السابق وجاءت النتيجة بمعني أهمية ريال مدريد عن آي لاعب حيث تناسي الجماهير تاريخ اللاعب و ذلك من أجل مصلحة الفريق وذلك أمر طبيعي لجماهير عانت كثيراّ في الأعوام الماضية خصيصاّ من الناحية الأوروبية مما جعل 93 % يختارون رحيل اللاعب و فقط 7 % من الجماهير تود بقاء الظهير الأيمن الذي قد ينتقل لقطر هذا الصيف .



4/بيبي: قلب الدفاع القادم من بورتو و الذي يحظي بحب وجماهير المدريديين و قدم مستوي طيب في ثاني أعوامه بالبرنابيو جعلت 84 % من المصوتين في الاستفتاء يطلبون بقاء اللاعب في حين كان لـ 16 % من المدريديين رحيل اللاعب هو الحل من أجل دفاع الريال و قد يكون عقوبة إيقاف اللاعب و تصرفه أمام خيتافي مع اللاعب كاسكيرو دور كبير في ترشيح اللاعب للبقاء من عدمه .

 

5/ راموس : 80 % من الجماهير البيضاء تريد بقاء المدافع الأيمن للمنتخب الأسباني حيث يمتلك لاعب اشبيلية السابق القدرة في اللعب كقلب دفاع وكظهير أيمن كما أنه يمتلك مواصفات قوية في القتال والروح العالية بالملعب بجانب أنه لاعب أسباني يمتلك اللغة و يعرف جيداّ الليغا في حين أن 20 % من جماهير ريال مدريد فضلت رحيل المدافع الذي رأته أنه ثغرة في دفاع كتيبة خواندي راموس لهذا العام .

 


6/ كانافارو : المدافع الإيطالي الذي كان أفضل لاعب في العالم عندما قدم لمدريد بعد تتويجه كبطل للعالم مع الآزوري لم يقدم المستوي المأمول منه في البرنابيو فمازال دفاع الريال يعانى من مشاكل دفاعية و دفاع الريال ليس هو الجدار الحديدي الذي يطمح من أجله النادي الأبيض مما جعل 83 % من الجمهور الملكي يتمني رحيل اللاعب وعدم تجديد تعاقده الذي ينتهي هذا العام و فقط 17 % من جمهور ريال مدريد طالب بتوقيع عقد جديد مع المدافع السابق لليوفينتوس و يذكر أن كانافارو خضع منذ أيام لفحص طبي في تورينو مما يعني قرب رحيل اللاعب عن مدريد رسمياّ .



7/ مارسيلو : منذ رحيل روبيرتو كارلوس عن الريال ومازال جماهير الريال يبحث عن الجهة اليسري التي كانت تلمع في وجود البرازيلي الرائع و طمع جمهور مدريد أن يقدم مارسيلو الشاب جزء من ما قدمه مواطنه الأسبق و كان لمارسيلو معاناة في البداية من هذه المقارنة ولكن مع دخول اللاعب في أجواء الليغا تقدم مستوي اللاعب من مباراة لأخرى مما جعل 76 % من الملكيين مع بقاء اللاعب و 14 % مع تواجده خارج أسوار الريال العام القادم .

 

8/ ميغيل توريس : المدافع الذي تألق في تشكيلة فابيو كابيلو و حاز مركز أساسيا في الريال و حصد الدوري مع النادي الاسباني الكبير و يمكنه اللعب في الرواق الأيمن والأيسر لكنه لم ينال أعجاب كلا من الألماني شوستر و خواندي راموس مما جعل اللاعب جليس مقاعد البدلاء لكن 73 % من جمهور المرينغي يرون أن توريس يستحق البقاء في الريال لصغر عمر اللاعب و لقدراته في اللعب بأكثر من مركز و 17 % وجدوا أن اللاعب أقل من أسم النادي المدريدي .

 

9/ جابريل هاينزه : قلب دفاع التانغو الذي تراجع مستواه بشكل ملحوظ في الأعوام الماضية فتحول من واحد من المميزين مع الشياطين الحمر في إنجلترا إلي نقطة ضعف ريال مدريد من الناحية اليسري مما أدي لقيام 81 % من المطالبة بمغادرة اللاعب للبرنابيو و استغلال مطالبة توتنهام هوتسبيرز بالحصول علي اللاعب و موافقة 19 % فقط من جماهير الريال علي بقاء اللاعب لأعوام قادمة .

 

10/ متزلدر : المدافع الألماني القادم من بوروسيا دورتموند والذي وجد نفسه أساسيا بعد واقعة طرد بيبي في مباراة خيتافي و إيقاف اللاعب لـ 10 مباريات لكنه تمكن من تقديم أداء دفاعي مميز خلفا للبرازيلي باستثناء لقاء الكلاسيكو الذي ظهر جميع لاعبي الريال من خلاله بمستوي سيء ولذا فـ 75 % طالبوا ببقاء اللاعب و 25 % طالبوا برحيل المدافع الدولي الألماني .

 

11/ خافي جارسيا : خريج الكاستيا و لاعب ريال مدريد الشاب و الذي لم يظهر مستوي متميز مع الريال وكان دائماّ علي مقاعد البدلاء مما جعل 74 % يطالبون برحيله و فقط 26 % يطالبون بقاء اللاعب .

 
12/ درينتي : لاعب الوسط الهولندي القادم من فاينورد و الذي لم يقدم المستوي المأمول منه في البرنابيو و لم يستطع نيل مركز أساسي مع ريال مدريد مما أدي لمطالبة 80 % من جماهير ريال مدريد ترك اللاعب في حين أن 20 % من المدريديين طالبوا ببقاءه .

 

13/ ممادو ديارا: إصابة اللاعب المتميز ممادو ديارا كانت لها أثر كبير في نتيجة الاستفتاء إن لم يكن مفاجئة الاستفتاء الكبرى وهي مطالبة 68 % من المدريديين برحيل لاعب الوسط المالي في حين طالب فقط 32 % ببقاء اللاعب المرغوب في الإنتر .

 

15/ لاس : صاحب المركز الاول في مطالبة الجماهير المدريدية ببقائه بنسبة 97 % و ذلك بسبب المستوي الرائع للفرنسي القادم من بورتسموث في يناير الماضي و الذي أعاد جزء من مكاليلي للريال بمستواه المتميز و لياقته البدنية العالية و قدراته الدفاعية المتميزة و لن يصوت ضد اللاعب إلا فقط 3 % من الجماهير المحبين للنادي الملكي .

 
16/ جوتي : واحد من أصحاب الخبرات في ريال مدريد و لكنه أصبح كثير المشاكل و الحديث خارج الملعب و كذلك كثير الإصابات و الإيقافات مما جعل 71 % يطالبون برحيل أبن الريال و فقط 29 % طالبوا أن يبقى جوتي في مفاجئة من مفاجئات الاستفتاء.

 

18/ دي لاريد : 84 % كانوا لهم كلمة التقدير لبطل أوروبا مع المنتخب الأسباني و الذي من الغير معلوم حتى الآن قدرته علي مواصلة اللعب كلاعب كرة القدم من عدمه وكان التصويت تقدير من جماهير الريال للاعب الشاب المتميز خريج الكاسيتيان .

 

19/ شنايدر : الهولندي القادم من أياكس أمستردام الموسم الماضي نال 65 % من تأييد جماهير ريال مدريد و 35 % من المطالبة برحيل اللاعب المطلوب من الانتر الإيطالي .

 
20/ روبن : كثير الإصابات مليء بالمهارات الهولندي أرين روبن لاعب البلوز السابق يمتلك الكثير من الحب والعشق من الجماهير العاشقة للنادي الأبيض حيث وافق 62 % علي بقاء اللاعب المتميز و الذي حسم العديد من المباريات للنادي الملكي و رفض 38 % من جماهير الريال بقاء اللاعب .

 
21/ فوبير : اللاعب القادم من وستهام علي سبيل الإعارة والذي لم يشارك إلا في دقائق معدودة مع الريال ولم يترك بصمة في البرنابيو مما جعل 92 % يطالبون بتواجده من جديد مع المطارق الانجليزية بعيداّ عن ريال مدريد الموسم القادم .

 

22/ فان دير فارت : أحدي مفاجئات الاستفتاء حيث طالب 80 % من المدريديين مغادرة اللاعب القادم من هامبورغ هذا الصيف حيث يتلقي اللاعب اهتمام العديد من الأندية مثل بايرن ميونخ وتشيلسي و لكن اللاعب لم يقدم المستوي المطلوب هذا العام ليرضي طموحات جماهير الريال في اللاعب .

 
23/ راؤول : قائد المرينغي و الذي يمتلك خبرة كبيرة في حمل البطولات مع النادي المدريدي و لكن مع زيادة العمر وتراجع المستوي جعل المدريدي ينقسمون بين تاريخ اللاعب وعطاءه و بين العرض المغري من مانشستر سيتي لضم اللاعب مقابل 40 مليون يورو الموسم المقبل مما جعل 51 % يطالبون ببقاء اللاعب و 49 % يطالبون برحيل قائد المرينغي .

 

24/ سافيولا : الأرنب الأرجنتيني القادم من العدو اللدود للريال كتالونيا و لكنه لم يثبت ذاته كلاعب يستحق التواجد في تشكيلة المرينغي العام المقبل حيث طالب 91 % برحيل اللاعب و فقط 9 % من مشجعي البلانكو تمني إعطاء فرصة أخيرة  لأبن التانعو .

 

25/ نستلروي : بالرغم من غياب اللاعب عن أغلب فترات الموسم الحالي لكنه لم يغيب عن قلوب الجماهير التي تعشق ريال مدريد حيث طالب 68 % ببقاء اللاعب القناص و المتميز بقدراته التهديفية الرائعة و هي النقطة التي عانى منها الريال هذا العام في حين طالب 32 % برحيل اللاعب قد يكون بسبب زيادة المعدل العمري للاعب أو بسبب إصابته المتكررة .

 
26/ ايجواين : يبدو أن كاسياس و لاس و ايجواين هما الثلاثي الأبرز في ريال مدريد هذا الموسم حيث حظي الثلاثي بالنسبة الأكبر من التصويت المؤيد لتواجدهم في ريال مدريد بسبب مستواهم المتميز وروحهم العالية في العشب الأخضر حيث طالب 92 % ببقاء لاعب ريفر بلات السابق في حين طالب 8 % بخروج اللاعب من البرنابيو الصيف المقبل .

 
27/ هونتلار : المهاجم الهولندي القادم من ملعب الأرينا امستردام الشتاء الماضي تألق بشدة في الفترة القصيرة الذي قضاها بريال مدريد و أرعب الحراس في الليغا وسجل العديد من الأهداف الهامة للنادي الأبيض مما جعل جماهير ريال مدريد تري نور قادم من هولندا من أجل إسعاد هذه الجماهير وتعطي 81 % من ترشيحاتها للصياد الهولندي في حين أختار 19 % من جماهير البلانكو البحث عن مهاجم أخر جديد غير كلاس يان هونتلار .

----------


## The Gentle Man

بينيتيز يؤكد على بقاء ماسكيرانو

 
أكد مدرب فريق ليفربول الإنجليزي، السيد رافا بينيتيز أن متوسط ميدان فريقه، الأرجنتيني خافيير ماسكيرانو، سوف يستمر مع الريدز خلال الموسم القادم رغم التصريحات التي أدلى بها هذا الأخير، حيث اعترف أن الشكوك تحوم حول مستقبله مع الليفر في الموسم المقبل. ويعتقد رافا بينيتيز أن تصريحات اللاعب أتت في وقت غير مناسب مما قد يسبب نوعا من عدم التوازن بالفريق فيما تبقى من مباريات.

يقول المدرب الإسباني: "لم يكن لدي علم بتلك التصريحات، لذلك فقد اجتمعت معه وتحدثت إليه، وإنه من الواضح ليشعر بالسعادة.. لا يمكن إسكات الأندية الأخرى عن الإتصال بوكيل أعماله، فهو لاعب كبير، وليس هناك لاعبين مثله.. ولا أعتقد أنه ينوي الرحيل، بل يعرف جيدا أن الخيار الأفضل حاليا هو الإستمرار هنا معنا..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

دييغو إلى اليوفينتوس

 
يبدو أن صفقة انتقال لاعب خط وسط فريق فيردير بريمن البرازيلي دييغو ريباس إلى نادي اليوفينتوس الإيطالي وصلت إلى مراحلها الأخيرة، فقد أكدت وكالة Ansa للأخبار إضافة الى عدة مواقع رياضية أهمها الكالتشيو ميركاتو المختص بالتعاقدات، أن البرازيلي توصل لإتفاق مع النادي الإيطالي يلزمه باللعب مع البيانكونيري خلال الأربع مواسم القادمة.

دييغو توصل لإتفاق ليلة الأربعاء الماضي بعد اجتماع بين الطرفين، و قد تحددت قيمة الصفقة بـ 25 مليون يورو، و هي نفس المعلومات التي أكد النادي الإيطالي على صحتها.

----------


## The Gentle Man

توتنهام الإنجليزي يستعد للإنقضاض على الشماخ

 
يتطلع نادي توتنهام الإنجليزي إلى التعاقد مع المهاجم المغربي الدولي ولاعب فريق بوردو الفرنسي مروان الشماخ خلال الصيفية القادمة، وذلك كجزء من تحركات النادي في الميركاتو الصيفي.. هاري ريدناب مدرب الفريق مستعد لدفع 8 ملايين يورو لحسم الصفقة، وهذا ما أكدته صحيفة الدالي ميرور بقولها أن المدرب الإنجليزي مهووس بالشماخ بعد أداءاته الكبيرة مع النادي الفرنسي.
ويذكر أن توتنهام يمتلك لاعبا مغربيا آخر ضمن صفوفه، وهو عادل تعرابت المعار إلى نظيره كوينز بارك رينجيرز حتى نهاية الموسم.. ويحظى مروان الشماخ بمتابعة صامتة من كل ليفربول والأرسنال أيضا، وهذا سبب كافي لريدناب لحسم الصفقة بأسرع وقت ممكن.

----------


## The Gentle Man

هل يذهب راؤول إلي مانشستر سيتي؟

 
ذكرت صحيفة الماركا الأسبانية اليوم الجمعة أن قائد ريال مدريد راؤول جونزاليس والذي قضي 14 عام من عمره بين صفوف النادي الملكي الاسباني تلقي عرض يقدر بـ 40 مليون يورو  آي 54 مليون دولار  من الملياردير الشيخ منصور بن زايد آل نهيان من أجل قدومه لمانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي مما سيجعل من راؤول ثاني أغلي لاعب في العالم كما أن الماركا أكدت أن روبينهو لاعب ريال مدريد السابق و الذي أنتقل لمانشستر سيتي الصيف الماضي كان له دور كبير في ترشيح راؤول للانضمام للفريق حيث صرح بأنه يمتلك الخبرة والروح التي تنقص مانشستر سيتي ليكون بين كبار الدوري الانجليزي و ينتهي عقد راؤول القريب من الـ 32 عاما من عمره مع الريال في 2011 كما أنه يتقاضي راتب سنوياّ 6 ملايين يورو و سجل 18 هدف في الليغا هذا العام مما أدي للشيخ منصور بن زايد آل نهيان لضم قائد البرنابيو في القائمة المرغوب قدومها للسيتزين الصيف المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريال مدريد مهتم بالفرعون الصغير الشعراوي

 
ذكرت صحيفة الماركا الأسبانية المهتمة بأخبار ريال مدريد في عددها الصادر ليوم الجمعة أن ريال مدريد مهتم بخدمات لاعب جنوه ستيفان شعراوي البالغ من العمر 16 عام و الذي شارك مع جنوه هذا العام للمرة الأولي في الدوري الإيطالي أمام كييفو و قدم مستوي رائع أدي لنيل اللاعب الاهتمام من العديد من الأندية الكبرى أوروبيا مثل الأرسنال و لاتسيو فستيفان المصري الأصل الإيطالي الجنسية حيث يملك أب مصري وأم إيطالية و مولود في إيطاليا و بالتحديد في مدينة سافونا يثير جدلاّ كبيراّ في إيطاليا حاليا بسبب مستواه المتميز للغاية مع جنوه مما جعله في الطريق لأحد الأندية العملاقة أوروبيا حيث يخشى جنوه أن يترك اللاعب علي طريقة ماكيدا اللاعب الإيطالي الذي أنتقل إلي مانشستر يونايتد  بدون موافقة ناديه حيث كان لاعب هاوي  و بالرغم من رفض جنوه التخلي عن لاعبه الصغير إلا أن ريال مدريد قادر علي إغراء النادي الإيطالي من أجل الحصول علي اللاعب صاحب المستقبل الرائع .
ولاعب جنوه الحالي ستيفان شعراوي و الذي عبر من قبل عن رغبته في ارتداء فانلة المنتخب المصري حيث صرح والد اللاعب عن رغبته الشخصية في أن يمثل أبنه المنتخب المصري لكن في فئة عمرية أكبر" منتخب الشباب أو منتخب أول" وأشترط تحرك المسئولين عن الكرة المصرية للاستفسار عن إمكانية انضمام أبنه للمنتخب المصري خوفاً من أن يتعرض اللاعب للإيقاف بسبب خوضه لقاءات مع المنتخب الإيطالي تحت 17 عام .

----------


## The Gentle Man

شوستر يطلب سافيولا بجواره في غالاتاسراي 

 
ذكرت مصادر صحفية تركية أن المدرب الألماني السابق لريال مدريد شوستر الذي أصبح قريباّ من التوقيع علي عقد تدريب غالاتاسراي العملاق التركي العام المقبل قد طلب من إدارة ناديه جلب الأرنب الأرجنتيني للنادي المدريدي خافيير سافيولا صاحب الـ 28 ربيعاّ لتدعيم خط الهجوم للفريق الذي يشغل رابع الترتيب في الدوري التركي حالياّ .

----------


## The Gentle Man

السبورت: ريبري يريد البرسا

 
ذكرت صحيفة سبورت الكتالونية أن فرانك ريبري لاعب وسط منتخب الديوك الفرنسية و الذي يمتد عقده مع بايرن ميونخ حتي عام 2011 قد أعلن لرئيس النادي البافاري القيصر فرانز بكنباور أنه لا ينوي البقاء في ألمانيا العام المقبل كما أنه يتمني الانتقال إلي صفوف برشلونة مفضلاّ إياه علي ريال مدريد والذي يحاول محاولاته الأخيرة من اجل تغيير وجهة اللاعب و ذلك مستغلين تواجد الجزائري الأصل زيدان في حملة الرئيس المرشح لريال مدريد فلورنتينو بيريز  .
أضافت الصحيفة أن بيبي غوارديولا أعطي الضوء لإدارة ناديه الكتالوني بالتعاقد مع اللاعب الفرنسي المتميز الذي تمكن من تسجيل 18 هدف مع بايرن ميونخ منذ وصوله للأليانز أرينا .
كما ذكرت الصحيفة أن فرنك ريبري اللاعب الفرنسي قرر أين سيلعب العام المقبل حيث قال أن وكيل أعمالي عرض عليا العديد من العروض و أنا من سأختار مصيري الصيف المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

كارلوس بويول خليفة مالديني في الميلان

 
وفقا لصحيفة توتو سبورت الإيطالية فأن الميلان يبحث عن قائد لدفاع الفريق بعد قرار القائد باولو مالديني بالاعتزال نهاية الموسم و يعتبر كارلوس بويول قائد برشلونة واحداّ من أبرز المرشحين لنيل قيادة دفاع الروزنيري منذ الصيف المقبل حيث لدي بويول صاحب الـ 31 عاماّ خبرة كبيرة في البطولات الأوروبية و نال دوري أبطال أوروبا في 2006 مع البرسا كما أنه وصل لنهائي العالم الحالي بالإضافة أنه بطل أوروبا مع المنتخب الاسباني في 2008 .

نائب رئيس الميلان جالياني وعد الجماهير بتعزيزات قوية في خط الدفاع و يتذكر جالياني جيداّ حديث بويول منذ ثلاثة أعوام عندما صرح بأنه لن يترك البرسا إلا من أجل الميلان و لدي الميلان علاقات قوية مع النادي الكتالوني حيث تمكنوا في العام الماضية من جلب زامبروتا و رونالدينهو من الكامب نو لملعب السان سيرو لذا فالميلان سيحاول بقوة من أجل تواجد بويول بين صفوفه كقوة دفاعية كبيرة بالموسم القادم .

----------


## The Gentle Man

كليتشي و مايكون في مخططات فالدانو

 
وفقا لصحيفة الآس فأن خورخي فالدانو اليد اليمني لفلورنتينو بيريز في مشروعه الانتخابي يعمل علي تعزيز الجانب الأيسر للنادي الملكي في الموسم القادم ففي البداية كان الفرنسي باتريس إيفرا هو اللاعب المفضل لدي فالدانو من أجل القدوم للبرنابيو لكن وبسبب صعوبة خروج اللاعب و ضعف العلاقات بين النادي الأبيض ومسئولين الشياطين الحمر ففكر فالدانو في بديل فرنسي أخر وهو صاحب الـ 23 ربيعا كليتشي نجم الغنرز والذي يمتد عقده مع النادي اللندني حتي 2012 وسيحاول فالدانو نقل اللاعب لصفوف ريال مدريد مقابل 17 مليون يورو .
كليتشي الذي انتهي موسمه الحالي بسبب الإصابة في الظهر قدم مستوي طيب مع الأرسنال في الناحيتين الهجومية والدفاعية علي الرواق الأيسر كما أنه شارك في 120 مباراة مع الغنرز ودولياّ مع المنتخب الفرنسي مما يعني تحصل اللاعب علي خبرة كبيرة بالرغم من صغر سنه .

فالدانو لم يغفل الناحية اليسري للنادي المدريدي حيث وجه أنظاره إلي إيطاليا من أجل ضم مايكون الظهير الأيمن الدولي المصاب حالياّ كذلك والذي يعد من أفضل لاعبي الناحية اليمني في العالم مع البرازيلي الأخر داني ألفيس نجم الغريم التقليدي لريال مدريد و مايكون انضم إلي الانتر قادما من موناكو الفرنسي مقابل 6 ملايين يورو حتي 2012 وسيكون علي ريال مدريد تقديم مبلغ ليس بالصغير من أجل الحصول علي اللاعب المطلوب من الأندية العملاقة أوروبيا .

----------


## The Gentle Man

جواد الزايري إلى أوليمبياكوس اليوناني

 
تمكن نادي أوليمبياكوس اليوناني من ضمان التعاقد مع الدولي المغربي جواد الزايري لاعب فريق أستيراس تريبوليس، نظيره الذي يزاول بنفس الدوري (الدوري اليوناني)، وذلك خلال الصيف القادم.. المهاجم المغربي أدى مستويات كبيرة خلال الموسم الحالي وساعد فريقه في الفوز بالكثير من المباريات، كما أن الإمكانيات التي يمتلكها كانت كفيلة بإقناع مسؤولي أوليمبياكوس بضرورة الفوز بخدماته.
المغربي سينتقل إلى فريقه الجديد وفق عقد يمتد لموسمين، وستكون فرصة جيدة له للمشاركة في بطولات عالمية لم يغب عنها أوليمبياكوس كثيرا، وهي دوري أبطال أوربا أو كأس الإتحاد الأوربي..

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليوفي مهتم بالتعاقد مع أبيدال

 
أشارت صحيفة الكورييري ديلو سبورت أن نادي اليوفينتوس الإيطالي مهتم بالتوقيع مع الظهير الأيسر لفريق برشلونة الفرنسي إيريك أبيدال، و ينوي مفاوضة النادي الكاتالوني في القريب العاجل عن طريق إدخال المهاجم الفرنسي ديفيد تريزيغيه في الصفقة و الذي أعلن كل من النادي الكاتالوني و النادي البافاري  رغبتهما في التعاقد معه سابقا. 

علاوة على ذلك، أبيدال يبلغ من العمر 30 عاما، و قد دخل اهتمامات اليوفي للموسم القادم، و من خلال مقارنته بتريزيغيه، فالمهاجم الفرنسي يكبره بعامين، كما يتقاضى سنويا ضعف المبلغ الذي يتقاضاه مدافع البرسا الذي  يحصل على 2.5 مليون يورو صافية ( خالية من الضرائب ) عن كل موسم.

----------


## The Gentle Man

روما قريب من حسم صفقة الأرجنتيني كروز

 
أوضحت شبكة السكاي سبورتس الإيطالية أن نادي الذئاب روما اقترب كثيرا من حسم صفقة المهاجم الأرجنتيني خوليو كروز لاعب فريق إنتر ميلان. ذلك أن عقد الأرجنتيني ينتهي بنهاية الموسم الحالي مع احتمالية كبيرة جدا لعدم تجديده.. وقد اعترف وكيل أعماله أن هناك العديد من الأندية المهتمة، غير أن روما هو النادي الوحيد صاحب العرض المغري، فقد عرض عليه عقدا لمدة سنتين مقابل راتب قدره 2.5 مليون يورو للموسم الواحد..
وقد شارك خوليو كروز في 21 مناسبة هذا الموسم في جميع البطولات التي يشارك فيها النيراتزوري، وأغلبها كان كبديل، وكان محظوظا فيها في ثلاث مناسبات فقط حيث سجل ثلاثة أهداف.

----------


## The Gentle Man

البايرن يقترب من التوقيع مع فان غال


 
ذكرت الصحافة الألمانية اليوم  أن نادي بايرن ميونيخ الألماني اتفق مع المدرب الهولندي لويس فان غال على قيادة الفريق البافاري ابتداءا من الموسم المقبل، و سيكون التوقيع جاريا خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة.

و حسب نفس المصادر، فإن فان غال سيستعين بخدمات أندريس يونكير المدير الفني الحالي لفريق فيليم، ليكون مساعده في قيادة دفة البافاري الموسم القادم، بالضبط مثلما كانوا سابقا في برشلونة. من جهة أخرى يمكن للمدرب الهولندي أن يصحب معه قلب الدفاع ستين سشارز لألمانيا.

يذكر أن رئيس نادي ألكمار أعلن قبل أيام بأن خروج فان غال من الفريق مستحيل و غير قابل للتفاوض، لكن الصحافة الهولندية أكدت أن المدير الفني سيغادر الفريق، و أشارت إلى أن بديله يمكن أن يكون إما ' ديك أبوغادو' أو ' كو أدريانس ' كمدرب جديد لبطل الدوري الهولندي لهذا الموسم.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي ينافس الإنتر على ضم سنايدر 

 

وفقا للتقارير السابقة القادمة من إيطاليا و التي أشارت أن نادي إنتر ميلان الإيطالي ينوي التعاقد مع لاعب خط وسط ريال مدريد الهولندي ويسلي سنايدر الذي فقد القليل من بريقه في الدوري الإسباني، و الذي يرتبط مع نادي العاصمة الإسبانية الأول بعقد يمتد إلى غاية عام 2012، بعد ظهور بعض المؤشرات التي تؤكد أنه لم يعد ذلك اللاعب الذي يشكل الحل الذي سيعتمد عليه الريال في المستقبل من أجل الحصول على البطولات، لذا فالإدارة تفكر بمبادلته بجناح الإنتر البرازيلي أمانتيمو مانسيني، غير أن هناك تقارير قادمة من انجلترا تشير إلى أن تشيلسي بدوره يرغب بخدمات نجم المنتخب الهولندي صاحب الـ 24 عاما و نقله إلى الستامفورد بريدج، مما ينبىء أن التنافس سيكون شرسا على خدماته خلال الصيف المقبل.

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليوفي يستعد لإرجاع دومينيكو كريتشيتو

 

يفكر نادي اليوفينتوس حاليا في إيجاد حل مناسب لتقوية مركز الظهير الأيسر للفريق، بعد أن تأكد أن المدافع الأيسر كريستيان مولينارو سيبتعد عن الملاعب لمدة لا تقل عن أربعة اشهر بعد أن تأكد أنه يعاني من وجود حصى على مستوى الكلى تستلزم إجراء عملية جراحة في أقرب وقت ممكن.  

المسؤولون في البيانكونيري على استعداد لإسترجاع لاعبهم دومينيكو كريتشيتو البالغ من العمر 22 عاما والمعار إلى نادي جنوى الصيف المقبل ليكون بديلا لمولينارو الذي سيغيب حتى نهاية الموسم و ايضا عن بداية الموسم القادم.

في الموسم الماضي، كان اليوفي قد تعاقد مع  اللاعب الشاب قادما من جنوى، غير أنه لم ينجح في حجز مقعد اساسي في تشكيلة اليوفي، ليعود الى جنوى في شتاء عام 2008 عن طريق الإعارة.
و حاليا، فاللاعب الشاب يقدم مستويات كبيرة مع جنوى، أهلته ليكون واحدا من أفضل المواهب الشابة في الدوري الإيطالي، غير أن جنوى يملك خيارا بالتعاقد مع اللاعب بملكية مشتركة مع اليوفي بمبلغ 7 ملايين يورو.
من جهة أخرى، هناك تقارير أخرى تفيد أن اليوفينتوس يعمل على مراقبة مدافع ليفربول أندريا دوسينا، الذي لم يتألق مع الريدز منذ توجهه إلى انجلترا قادما من أودينيزي الصيف الماضي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

روما مهتمة بـ أليكس سيلفا


 
يبدو أن نادي روما الإيطالي يبحث حاليا عن بديل كفؤ للمدافع الفرنسي فيليب ميكسيس المحتمل خروجه هذا الصيف من الفريق، و هناك العديد من الخيارات غير أن المدافع البرازيلي أليكس سيلفا مدافع فريق هامبورج الألماني يظل الهدف الأمثل لروما و للعديد من الأندية.


أليكس سيلفا البالغ من العمر 24 عاما ما زال يربطه مع النادي الألماني عقد يمتد لغاية عام 2013، لكن ذلك لا يمنع بأن يكون محل مفاوضات خصوصا أنه مدافع يتميز بالعديد من الصفات العالمية، غير أن المنافسة الشديدة عليه ربما تجبر نادي العاصمة الإيطالية روما على تحسين عروضه المقدمة إذا أراد الحصول على خدمات لاعبين يحظون باهتمام العديد من الأندية.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشافي يرفض إمكانية لعبه للريال



رفض مايسترو خط وسط برشلونة الإسباني وقائده الثاني، تشافي هيرنانديز، التقارير التي ربطته بانتقال محتمل إلى فريق العاصمة ريال مدريد خلال الصيف القادم. ونفى تشافي أي إمكانية للقيام بهذا النوع من التحرك خاصة إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بالغريم التقليدي لفريقه. كما أكد اللاعب أنه سعيد جدا في برشلونة ومستحيل أن يتركه في يوم من الأيام..

يقول تشافي: "أنا سعيد جدا في برشلونة، والإنتقال إلى ريال مدريد أمر مستحيل، لأنه لا يمكنني اللعب للغريم التقليدي لفريقي..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

خواندي راموس يرتبط بأتليتيكو مدريد 

يبدو أن أيام المدرب الإسباني الملقب بالمانشيغو، خواندي راموس، قد باتت معدودة مع فريق العاصمة الإسبانية ريال مدريد، فمن المتوقع جدا أن لا يكون جزءا من المشروع الرياضي للرئيس الملكي القادم بعد النتائج المخيبة للآمال مؤخرا، وأهمها الخسارة من برشلونة على البيرنابيو (6-2). وبهذا الصدد فقد تحدث تقارير صحفية عن الوجهة المحتملة لراموس خلال الصيف القادم، وهي فريق العاصمة الثاني، أتليتيكو مدريد..
وحسب هذه التقارير، فإن خواندي راموس لديه اتفاق مبدئي لتدريب الروخي بلانكوس ابتداءا من الموسم المقبل حتى قبل أن ينضم إلى ريال مدريد وقبل مجيء ريسينو، فقد تضمن الإتفاق أن المانشيغو سيدرب أتليتيكو مدريد خلفا للمكسيكي أغيري في الصيف المقبل ما لم يكن مرتبطا مع نادي آخر..
وبهذه المعطيات، فإن المدرب الحالي للروخي بلانكوس أبيل ريسينو سوف لن يستمر في منصبه بشكل أكيد بعد خروج راموس من مدريد..

----------


## The Gentle Man

تيفيز: سألعب لليفربول 
 
أعرب المهاجم الأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز في تصريحات صباح الثلاثاء لصحيفة الصن الإنجليزية أنه يرغب في الانتقال لمنافس مانشستر يونايتد الأكبر علي الدوري الانجليزي هذا العام وهو ليفربول ومن المؤكد أن يثير هذا التصريح غضب السير اليكس فيرغسون المعروف دائماّ برفضه انتقال آي من لاعبيه إلي ليفربول لكن السير فيرغسون سيكون عاجز عن فعل شيء في حالة عدم قيام إدارة مانشستر بالتعاقد مع الآباتشي لأنه سيصبح حر في الصيف المقبل .

يذكر أن فيرغسون منع لاعبه السابق الارجنتيني جابريل هاينزه من الذهاب للأنفيلد منذ عامين رغم أنف اللاعب و رغم رغبة السير في ترك اللاعب و حسب صحيفة الصن فأن الشركة المالكة لليفربول قد اتصلت بتيفيز من أجل الإعراب عن رغبتهم في ضمه الصيف القادم كما أنهم أكدوا للاعب صاحب الـ 25 عاماّ  أنهم سيسمحوا بقائه في سكنه الحالي الذي أستقر به مع عائلته .

فيرغسون يجب أن يحدد مصير كارلوس تيفيز في الأيام المقبلة أما بالنية في الحفاظ علي اللاعب ودفع مبلغ يتراوح بين 26 إلي 30 مليون جنيه إسترليني أو التخلي عن لاعب وستهام السابق لمصلحة الغريم التقليدي ليفربول لكن النية واضحة لفيرغسون كما قال تيفيز أنه لا يشعر بأنه من عائلة فيرغسون في المانيو و أنه سيترك الفريق عقب نهاية الموسم الحالي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

بنيتيز: لن أترك الأرنب 

 
صرح الأسباني رفائيل بنيتيز مدرب ليفربول أن لاعبه الهولندي ديرك كاوت لن يخرج من ليفربول الصيف القادم و بالرغم من إعلان بنيتيز من قبل أن ينوي ترك بعض اللاعبين من أجل توفير مبالغ للتعاقد مع لاعبين آخرين إلا أن بنيتيز ذكر أن هناك لاعبين لا يمكن حتي التفكير في بيعهم مهما كان المبلغ المعروض علي ليفربول لضمهم وهذه الأسماء هي بيبي رينا , ستيفن جيرارد , فرناندو توريس , جيمي كاراجار و ديرك كاوت .

تحدث بينيتيز عن كاوت الذي أحرز 14 هدف مع الحمر هذا العام قائلا :

" أنا أحب أن أطلق عليه الأرنب فهذا الوصف الأفضل للاعب فهو يجري في كل مكان و لا يتوقف عن الحركة فهو يلعب معنا بشكل جيد يسجل و يصنع أهداف كثيرة و يمكنه أن يلعب في مراكز متعددة و الجماهير تعلم جيداّ أهمية الأرنب لليفربول فاللاعب لن نفكر في بيعه بأي ثمن وهو من ضمن الأسماء التي ليست للبيع كرينا و جيرارد وتوريس و كاراجار "

----------


## The Gentle Man

فالنسيا إلي مانشستر يونايتد


ذكرت صحيفة CRE Satelital  الإكوادورية أن لاعب وسط ويغان أتليتك الانجليزي أنتونيو فالنسيا أنتقل إلي مانشستر يونايتد بدأ من الصيف المقبل وأضافت الصحيفة أن مانشستر يونايتد سيدفع 21 مليون جنيهاّ إسترليني من أجل الحصول علي خدمات اللاعب الإكوادوري الذي قدم أداء مميز هذا العام في الدوري الانجليزي .

و أضافت الصحيفة في خبرها أن أنتونيو فالنسيا المتابع من قبل العديد من الأندية الكبري مثل ريال مدريد وتوتنهام أنتقل بصورة نهائية لحامل لقب الدوري الانجليزي مقابل ما يقارب من 33 مليون دولار آي 25 مليون يورو و سيحاول ويغان الاستفادة من المقابل المادي للصفقة من أجل تعويض المدرب ستيف بروس بصفقات جديدة الصيف القادم .

----------


## The Gentle Man

كاسياس: اتركوا رونالدو وتعاقدوا مع الأسبان


 
بعد الأنباء التي ذكرت أن ريال مدريد سيعود من جديد بعرض يقدر بـ 75 مليون جنيهاّ إسترليني من أجل جلب كرستيانو رونالدو هذا الصيف وكذلك هناك محاولات للنادي الاسباني للحصول علي خدمات لاعب وسط الميلان كاكا علق ايكر كاسياس حارس ريال مدريد عن هذه التقارير مفضلاّ ضم لاعبين أسبان عن باقي اللاعبين حيث ذكر كاسياس :


" يجب أن نفكر أولا في لاعبين أسبان ثم بعد ذلك نسعي وراء لاعبين أجانب آخرين فلاعب واحد مثل رونالدو لن يمكنه منافسة برشلونة فالكرة ليست لعبة فردية بل جماعية نعم رونالدو يستحق 100 مليون يورو  ولكن غريب أن نسمع مثل هذه الأرقام في عالم كرة القدم و نحن نسمع كذلك عن وجود أزمة اقتصادية في أسبانيا أعلم أن كاكا و رونالدو من طراز فريد و لكن نحن نحتاج لتكوين فريق قوي يمكنه المنافسة علي البطولات فلابد أن نصل إلي نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا العام القادم و عدم وصولنا لهذا الدور يعني كارثة كبيرة و منتخب أسبانيا منتخب قوي ورائع وهو بطل أوروبا حالياّ لذا يجب علينا الاعتماد علي الأسبان من أجل المنافسة علي البطولات الموسم القادم  و أنا دائماّ أراهن علي الأسبان وهم لا يخيبون ظني لذا فالأفضل أن نفكر في سيسك و فيا قبل التفكير في كرستيانو وكاكا "

----------


## The Gentle Man

رونالدو : أنا سأبقي 


 
ذكر كرستيانو رونالدو  نجم مانشستر يونايتد في تصريحات الثلاثاء لصحيفة التايمز الانجليزي أنه سيبقى في مانشستر يونايتد و أنه أخبر وكيله بأن يغلق مشروع الانتقال إلي ريال مدريد حيث سيبقى في الاولد ترافورد الموسم المقبل .

يبدو أن حلم كرستيانو رونالدو بالذهاب إلي مدريد قد انتهي تماماّ بالنسبة للاعب البرتغالي و بالرغم من ردة فعله العصبية بسبب خروجه من مباراة مانشستر سيتي إلا أنه أكد أنه يريد البقاء في مانشستر يونايتد و أنه لم يعد يفكر في مدريد مثلما كان يفكر في العام الماضي .

رونالدو معروف بأنه لاعب مزاجي و يغير وجهات نظره و أرائه في أوقات قصيرة للغاية لكنه الآن يجعل كامل تركيزه من أجل الحفاظ علي لقبي الدوري الانجليزي و دوري أبطال أوروبا مع الشياطين الحمر وتحقيق المزيد من النجاحات مع اليونايتد في الأعوام القادمة .

----------


## The Gentle Man

مورينيو يريد فابريجاس في الإنتر


 
حسب ما نشرته صحيفة الكورييري ديلو سبورت اليوم الثلاثاء، فالهدف الرئيسي لمدرب إنتر ميلان البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو للموسم القادم هو التعاقد مع نجم خط وسط أرسنال سيسك فابريجاس، الذي يرى المدير الفني البرتغالي أنه سيعيد الحياة لخط وسط النيراتزوري من جديد.

العقبة الوحيدة أمام الصفقة هي المال، فأرسنال لن يتخلى عن قائد فريقه بأقل من 40 مليون يورو، و الإنتر ليس من عاداته صرف أموال كثيرة أمام التعاقدات، مما يبعد انتقال سيسك إلى الإنتر، و أكثر في حالة ذهاب أرسين فينغير إلى مدريد و الذي سيصحبه معه بكل تأكيد.  

وفقاّ لصحيفة الكوريري ديل سبورت الايطالية فأن مدرب الانتر خوزيه مورينهو يجهز 55 مليون جنيهاّ إسترليني من أجل جلب الثنائي سيسك فابريغاس و جون أوبي ميكيل من الأرسنال و تشيلسي الصيف القادم وذكرت الصحيفة ان مورينهو قدم عرض يبلغ الـ 15 مليون جنيهاّ إسترليني من أجل ضم لاعب الوسط النيجيري للبلوز الذي أحضره مورينهو في عام 2006 و يتمني اللاعب العودة للعب تحت قيادة المدرب البرتغالي من جديد .
40 مليون جنيهاّ إسترليني سيتم تقديمهم للأرسنال من أجل انتقال لاعبهم الأبرز سيسك فابريغاس للجوزيبي مياتزا تحت قيادة المدرب البرتغالي العام القادم حيث يحتاج مورينهو لخط وسط قوي من أجل المنافسة أوروبيا مع الأندية العملاقة علي لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا .

----------


## The Gentle Man

كولوتشيني قريب من العودة للأتـليتيكو

 

يبدو أن أتليتيكو مدريد مهتم باسترجاع مدافعه السابق الأرجنتيني فابريسيو كولوتشيني الذي يلعب حاليا في فريق نيوكاسل المنافس في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز، و ذلك طبقا لصحيفة " The people " البريطانية.

قلب الدفاع الأرجنتيني لعب موسم 02/03  رفقة الروخيبلانكوس، و قدم موسما رائعا أهله لينتقل إلى إي سي الميلان،  ثم عاد من جديد إلى اسبانيا لكن إلى فريق فياريال، لينتهي به المطاف في فريق ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا و الذي عاش معه أفضل مواسمه الكروية، ثم انتقل العام الماضي إلى نيوكاسل بصفقة قدرت بـ 16 مليون يورو ، لكنه لم يتألق كثيرا في البريميرليغ رفقة فريقه الذي يعاني من أجل البقاء في دوري الأضواء، إضافة إلى أنه يريد المشاركة  في المنافسات الأوربية.

كولوتشيني اعترف أنه يريد العودة لإسبانيا، و أعلن رغبته للمسؤولين في النادي الإنجليزي منذ أشهر، كما ألمح أن الروخيبلانكوس سيكون وجهته، خصوصا أن نادي العاصمة الثاني يريد تقوية خط دفاعه المتهالك و الأرجنتيني يبقى أحد الخيارات الممتازة.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليون يتابع بوصوفة


انضم نادي أوليمبيك ليون الفرنسي إلى قائمة الفرق الراغبة في الحصول على خدمات نجم الدوري البلجيكي لكرة القدم، الدولي المغربي مبارك بوصوفة لاعب فريق أندرلخت.. النادي الفرنسي سيتقدم بعرض مالي قيمته 6 ملايين يورو، لكنها ستقابل بالرفض في أغلب الأحوال، ذلك أن المهاجم المغربي لاعب يصعب التفريط فيه مقابل مبلغ ضئيل..
النادي البلجيكي رفض التفاوض بشأن العروض المقدمة مالم ترقى إلى المستوى المطلوب، وأكد عبر وسائل الإعلام المقربة منه أن بوصوفة ليس للبع. ويذكر أن هناك العديد من الأندية الأوربية الكبرى التي سوف تتصارع فيما بينها خلال الصيف القادم لضم اللاعب..

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأرسنال مهتم بضم لاعب فرنسي 

أعطى فريق لو مان الفرنسي الضوء الأخضر للاعب خط وسطه ماثيو كوتادور للمغادرة خلال الصيف القادم لفريق جديد، وذلك تلبية لرغبة اللاعب وموكله، والذان اعترفا بوجود فرق كبيرة مهتمة على رأسها نادي أرسنال الإنجليزي وباريسان جيرمان الفرنسي.. كوتادور صاحب ال 22 عاما قال في تصريح له: "إنه الوقت المناسب بالنسبة لي للرحيل، وهذا واضح، كما أن الرئيس أعطاني كلمته بالموافقة، فأنا أريد رفع مستواي واللعب بفريق رياضي يشارك في تحديات كثيرة..".

وعلق ماثيو على اهتمام الفرنسي فينغر، مدرب الغانرز قائلا: "لقد قرأت أن الأرسنال مهتمة بالحصول على خدماتي، إنها مفاجأة بالنسبة لي، هناك اتصالات، لكن لحد اللحظة لا وجود لشيء ملموس..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريدناب يرفض ارتباط النادي مع جبريل سيسي 

فنّد هاري ريدناب مدرب نادي توتنهام الإنجليزي التقارير التي ربطته مع الدولي الفرنسي جبريل سيسيه قائلا إنه لا توجد أي تحركات للنادي في الوقت الحالي في سوق الإنتقالات. وجاء هذا الرد كجواب على ما تناقلته الصحف الإنجليزية يوم أمس الإثنين، حيث ذكرت تصريحات للمهاجم فرنسي يقول فيها لزملائه بفرق سندرلاند: "سوف أنضم إلى توتنهام هوتسبيرز في الصيف القادم"..
يقول هاري: "لم نقم بأي نوع من الإنتدابات مع أي لاعب في الوقت الحالي، نحن لدينا تشكيلة مميزة من اللاعبين، وتنقصنا بعض التعزيزات، وسننهي الموسم أولا حينها سنفكر حيال الأمر..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

إيسي ميلان ينضم إلى الصراع حول تيفيز 

أكدت الصحف الإنجليزية الصادرة اليوم أن نادي إيسي ميلان الإيطالي قد انضم إلى قائمة الأندية الراغبة في ضم المهاجم الأرجنتيني، كارلوس تيفيز، مهاجم نادي مانشيستر يونايتد. وذكرت يومية الدايلي ستار أن الروسونيري مستعد لتقديم عرض مالي للشركة المالكة لحقوق اللاعب قد يصل إلى 44 مليون يورو، وعقد مدته 4 مواسم..
وقد استشهدت الصحف الإنجليزية على صحة هذا الخبر بتواجد ممثل الشركة، كيا جورباشيانن على المنصة الشرفية لملعب السانسيرو يوم الأحد الماضي حيث تابع مباراة الميلان واليوفي التي انتهت بالتعادل، فقد توجه جورباشيان إلى ميلانو مباشرة بعد مشاهدة ديربي مانشيستر بين اليونايتد والسيتيزنس.

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

وقع لاعب الوسط البرازيلي دييغو عقدا انتقل بموجبه من فيردر بريمن الالماني الى يوفنتوس الايطالي لمدة 5 سنوات بحسب ما اكد لحصيفة "كيكرز" الرياضية يوم الثلاثاء مدير اعمال اللاعب، السويسري جياكومو بيتراليتو.

وقال بيتراليتو: "ان الفرقاء الثلاثة وقعوا على عقد الانتقال الذي تم الاربعاء الماضي في بريمن بعد 10 ساعات من المفاوضات.

وجاء انتقال دييغو لقاء 5ر24 مليون يورو ما قد يجعل منه ثاني اغلى لاعب ينتقل من الدوري الالماني بعد الانجليزي اوين هيرغريفز المنتقل من بايرن ميونيخ الى مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي لقاء 25 ميلون يورو عام 2007.

وكان دييغو (24 عاما) انتقل الى فيردر بريمن عام 2006 لقاء 6 ملايين يورو قادما من بورتو البرتغالي، وسبق له ان مثل منتخب بلاده في 15 مباراة.

وكانت الصحافة الايطالية اعلنت الخميس الماضي عن انتقال دييغو الا انه لم يصدر اي تاكيد من الناديين ولا من اللاعب ذاته.

وقد المح بايرن ميونيخ على لسان رئيسه كارل هاينس رومينغه مرارا اهتمامه بدييغو الذي سجل 37 هدفا فلي الدوري الالماني منذ انضمامه الى فيردر بريمن.

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نفى اللاعب الهولندي لنادي ريال مدريد ارين روبن جميع الشائعات التي تكلمت عن احتمال مغادرة اللاعب الهولندي لناديه في الموسم المقبل، واعلن عن رغبته في الاستمرار مع ريال مدريد حيث قال : " اريد الاستمرار في ريال مدريد لاني سعيد في هذا النادي ". 

واضاف " لعبت بشكل افضل مما كنت عليه خلال السنوات الماضية، ولكنه لا يزال بامكاني ان اقدم مستوى افضل، اريد ان اساعد النادي للفوز بالالقاب ". وواصل اللاعب الهولندي حديثه عن غياب الاستقرار بالنادي الملكي وقال: " نحتاج الى التركيز في كل ما يخص بكرة القدم فقط دون اعطاء الاهمية لما يدور حول النادي، لكن في بعض الاحيان من الصعب ان تحصل على التركيز الكامل ". 

وحول رايه في تصريح مدرب النادي الذي اكد فيه بان الفريق الملكي متخلف بخطوة عن الفرق الاوروبية الكبرى قال : " اعتقد ان هذا الامر حقيقي لان امام الفرق الكبيرة لم نلعب بشكل جيد ". 

وقال : " عندما تخسر مباراتين من الطبيعي ان تستقبل انتقادات قوية، لقد فزنا في سبعة عشر مباراة وتعادلنا في واحدة، ولكن بعد الهزيمتين الاخيرتين يبدوا وكاننا لم نعمل اي شيء "، واضاف روبن ايضا بشأن التزامه بالنادي : " انا فخور لانني ادافع عن هذا القميص واريد ان استمر معه لمدة طويلة " . 

وعن عدم مشاركته بالتدريبات الاخيرة للفريق اشار اللاعب : " انا بخير، وليس لدي اية مشكلة، فقط احس ببعض الالام الخفيفة ".

وأخيرا قال روبن يجب ان نعمل بشكل جيد في المباريات الثلاثة المتبقية : " لقد تعرضنا لهزيمتين في المبارتين الاخيرتين، ولكننا عازمون على عدم الاستسلام، يجب ان نكون مهنيين وان نفوز في جميع المباريات الثلاثة المتبقية ".

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

إعلان مشروع فلورنتينو بيريز اقترب للغاية فالرئيس المرشح الأبرز في الانتخابات سيقوم بعرض ملفه الخميس في الساعة 11.30 بتوقيت أسبانيا في القاعة الملكية للنادي الاسباني و بغض النظر عن كرستيانو رونالدو وكاكا فهناك العديد من الأندية الكبرى ترغب في خدمات فرانك ريبري وزيدان أخبر بيريز أنه يجب أن يقاتل علي لاعب وسط بايرن ميونخ لامتلاكه مهارات من طراز خاص .


زين الدين زيدان أحد مساعدي بيريز في تحقيق مشروعه الانتخابي بالإضافة إلي الآن ميجلاسيو وكيل أعمال زيدان عندما قدم زيزو إلي ريال مدريد في التاسع من يوليه من عام 2001 و ذلك بعد مفاوضات مع فلورنتيو بيريز  ميجلاسيو كذلك هو وكيل إعمال فرانك ريبري حالياّ وكلا الاثنين كان لهم دور كبير في موافقة فرانك ريبري علي الانتقال للبرنابيو من الصيف القادم وحتى عام 2014 لمدة خمسة أعوام .


ريبري و ميجلاسيو طالبوا من زيدان طلب وحيد وهو فرض السرية التامة علي موافقتهم علي عرض الريال حتى نهاية الدوري الألماني لهذا العام حيث ينافس بايرن ميونخ علي اللقب و فاز البافاري أمس الثلاثاء علي باير ليفركوزن بثلاثية نظيفة رفعت رصيده لـ 63 نقطة كثاني الترتيب بفارق الأهداف عن فولفسبورج و لذا طالب ريبري الانتظار لمدة أسبوعين قبل إعلان موافقته علي العرض حيث يخوض بايرن ميونخ مباراة يوم السبت 16 من مايو الحالي خارج ملعبه أمام هوفنهايم و كذلك سيلعب أخر مباريات الدوري هذا العام في ملعبه بالاليانز أرينا أمام شتوتغارت في الـ 23 من مايو الحالي و سيتم بعدها إعلان موافقة ريبري الرسمية علي الذهاب لريال مدريد .


يوم 24 من مايو الحالي سيجتمع كلا من فلورنتيو بيريز و هاينز رومينيجه مسئولين كلا الناديان المدريدي والألماني في جلسة لحسم انتقال النجم الفرنسي لأولمبيك مارسيليا سابقاّ إلي الريال ولن تقل الصفقة عن 50 مليون يورو للجانب الألماني من قبل بيريز .

رومينيجه المدير العام لبايرن ميونخ ذكر منذ يومين أنه ينوي تجديد عقد لاعبه الفرنسي والذي ينتهي عقده في 2011 و لكن  المدير الرياضي لبايرن ميونخ اولي هونيس اعترف بالحقيقة و هي أن بايرن ميونخ تبحث حالياّ عن بديل لرحيل فرانك ريبري الصيف المقبل وذلك بعد أعلان ريبري لهونيس بأنه يرغب في التواجد في البرنابيو العام القادم .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يناقش صفقة تباديلة لمهاجم أتليتكو مدريد فورلان


يستعد نادي ليفربول الإنجليزي لإجراء محادثات حساسة مع نادي اتليتكو مدريد الإسباني من أجل المهاجم دييجو فورلان وتشير الأنباء إلى أن مهاجم نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي السابق وافق على اتفاق شخصي مع ليفربول وسيقوم نادى اتليتكو ببيعه هذا الصيف.

 ويمانع مسئولي النادي المدريدي قبول أى عرض بقيمة أقل من 30 مليون يورو وهو نفس المبلغ الموجود فى بند البيع بعقد فورلان الحالى, ولكن من الممكن أن يتم قبول عرض بقيمة 20 مليون يورو إذا ما أضاف ليفربول لاعب خط الوسط لوكاس لايفا إلى ذلك العرض.

 وبالرغم من فشله مع مانشستر يونايتد, فإن فورلان يعد من أفضل المهاجمين بالدوري الإسباني وينافس نجم برشلونة صامويل ايتو على جائزة الحذاء الذهبي لهذا العام.

----------


## The Gentle Man

وكيل ابراهيموفيش : تشيلسي و مانشستر الأقرب


ذكر وكيل اللاعب السويدي زلاتان ابراهيموفيش في تصريحات لصحيفة Aftonbladet  أن مانشستر يونايتد وتشيلسي هم الأكثر جدية في الحصول علي خدمات اللاعب الأعلى راتباّ في العالم حيث يتقاضي ثمانية مليون يورو سنوياّ كما أن ريال مدريد و برشلونة يفاوضون اللاعب و لكن باهتمام أقل .

أضاف وكيل اللاعب الذي سجل 21 هدف في 32 مباراة مع الانتر هذا العام جعلت الانتر يقترب من لقبه الرابع علي التوالي من الكالشيو الايطالي أن ابراهيموفيش مازال لديه عقد ممتد مع الانتر و في حالة انتقاله سيكون لنادي كبير و أن كلا من مانشستر يونايتد و تشيلسي الأقرب للاعب حالياّ .

----------


## The Gentle Man

أديبايور يرتبط بالبلوز 
 
ذكرت صحيفة التليغراف الانجليزية أن مهاجم موناكو السابق ايمانويل اديبايور أفضل لاعب في القارة الأفريقية العام الماضي أصبح واحداّ من أبرز المطلوبين لتدعيم خط هجوم تشيلسي في العام المقبل و في إطار مفاوضات الروسي ابراموفيش رئيس البلوز مع مدرب الميلان الحالي كارلو أنشيلوتي طلب أنشيلوتي من ابراموفيش ضم المهاجم التوجولي للغنرز ليتواجد بجوار كلا من نيكولاس أنيلكا وديديه دروغبا في هجوم النادي اللندني العام المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل الشكر الك زيكو على وضع الاخبار

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يبدو ان اللاعب العاجي ديدي دروجبا بدا يلملم اخر اوراقة من النادي الازرق "تشيلسي"، لينطلق عائدا الى نادية السابق مرسيليا الفرنسي... 

جائت هذه الاخبار بعد ان تحدث احد الاصدقاء المقربين لدروجبا عن امكانية رحيلة قائلا "لقد التقيت بدروجبا ... وقد قال لي انه يرغب بشدة العودة الى مرسيليا الفرنسي، وان الان هو الوقت الانسب له للعودة هناك"

واضاف معقبا عما جرى مع دروجبا بعد مباراة تشيلسي والبرشا "انه انسان ... وقد تعرض الى ظروف غير عادية ... والان هو يرغب بالعودة"

يبدو ان تشيلسي قد نفذ صبرا على دروجبا بعد الاحداث الاخيرة للاعب ... فهو الان على قوائم البيع حسب التصريح الاخير للنادي، الا ان الكثيرين يرون ان ردود فعل النادي الانجليزي على تصرف دروجبا مبالغ فيها بشكل غير عادي.

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يسعى انتر ميلان بطل ومتصدر الدوري الايطالي لكرة القدم لضم مهاجم مواطنه جنوى الارجنتيني دييغو ميليتو وذلك بحسب ما اعلن وكيل اعمال اللاعب فرناندو هيدالغو.
وقال هيدالغو: "استطيع التأكيد بان انتر ميلان ابلغني اهتمامه بضم ميليتو ونحن متفقون مع المسؤولين في النادي على ان نجلس بعد نهاية البطولة لدرس هذا الامر".
واضاف هيدالغو: "ميليتو سيكون في وضع مثالي الى جانب (المهاجم السويدي زلاتان) ابراهيموفيتش"، مؤكدا في الوقت ذاته ان المهاجم الارجنتيني تلقى عروضا من عدة اندية من ايطاليا وخارجها.
وتابع هيدالغو: "لا يزال ميليتو مرتبطا بعقد مع جنوى الذي يمر حاليا بمرحلة دقيقة في الدوري ولا اريد تشتيت تركيزه بفتح مواضيع تتعلق بالمال والعقد والاعوام (التي سرتبطه بانتر ميلان) ".
وكان ميليتو (29 عاما) وصل الى جنوى الصيف الماضي بعد ان امضى 3 مواسم مع سرقسطة الاسباني ونجح في فرض نفسه بقوة منذ بداية الموسم، وهو سجل حتى الان 19 هدفا ليحتل المركز الثالث على لائحة ترتيب افضل الهدافين بفارق 3 اهداف خلف المتصدر ماركو دي فايو (بولونيا) وهدفين خلف ابراهيموفيتش الثاني.
ويسعى جنوى الى خطف المركز الرابع من فيورنتينا وبالتالي التأهل الى مسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا الموسم المقبل، وهو يحتل حاليا المركز الخامس قبل ثلاث مراحل على انتهاء الموسم

----------


## The Gentle Man

سباق برشلونة والريال علي موهبة جديدة


يعد شينجي كاغاوا لاعب خط وسط نادي كريزو اوساكا الياباني واحدا من المواهب الجديدة في اليابان الذي يُتوقع له الانتقال لنادي أفضل وأكبر.وتشير الأنباء إلى أن ناديا ريال مدريد وبرشلونة على رأس قائمة الأندية التي تتنافس للحصول على توقيع هذا اللاعب الشاب ذي ال20 عاما وأيضا من بين الأندية التي يقال أنها تراقب تقدم اللاعب الصغير ناديا إسبانيول وأتليتكو مدريد.

وترجح الأنباء انتقال اللاعب الدولي الياباني إلى أوروبا, لكن اللاعب لا يزال يحتاج إلى الموافقة من جانب ناديه الحالي وقد صرح كاغاوا لجريدة "نيكان سبورتس" اليابانية قائلا: "الدوري الأسباني هو المفضل لدي, فالعقلية الهجومية تناسب أسلوبي, وحلمي هو اللعب فى دوري الأبطال يوما ما, فلذلك هذه فرصة عظيمة".

وأعترف نوبويوشي فوجيتا رئيس نادي كريزو أنه يحب أن يرى اللاعب يحقق نجاح إضافي فى كرة القدم  وسيقدم له كل الدعم. وصرح قائلا: "بالتأكيد سنأخذ فى الاعتبار أى عرض نرى أنه قد يفيده"

----------


## The Gentle Man

إبرا يرفض تشيلسي و يفضل برشلونة


ذكرت صحيفة اللاجازيتا ديل سبورت الإيطالية أن مهاجم الانتر زلاتان ابرهيموفيش رفض التفاوض مع تشيلسي من أجل الذهاب للندن العام القادم و رد أبراهيموفيش علي عرض الانتر بـ ( لا) و أتفق زلاتان ووكيله مينو رايولا مع موراتي رئيس ناديه الايطالي حول مناقشة وضع اللاعب في الخروج من الجوزيبي مياتزا عقب نهاية الموسم الحالي .
نجم أياكس السابق يري نفسه البديل الأفضل لرحيل الكاميروني صامويل ايتو من برشلونة وينتظر يوم الـ 27 من مايو الحالي من أجل الدخول المباشر في مفاوضات للذهاب إلي الكامب نو العام القادم ووفقا للصحيفة فأن ابراهيموفيش وافق علي تخفيض عقده مع البلوغرانا في حالة الذهاب لكتالونيا في الصيف .
الدولي السويدي الذي سجل 21 هدف هذا العام في 32 مباراة ويتقاضي 8 ملايين يورو سنوياّ ينال اهتمام منافس البرسا في الليجا ريال مدريد و لكن ذكر موقع Sport Mediaset  أن لابورتا رئيس البرسا يحضر مبلغ 70 مليون يورو من أجل القدوم باللاعب إلي جوار ميسي و هنري و تشافي في برشلونة وطبقاّ للموقع فأن العرض سيكون براتب شهري 9 ملايين يورو سنوياّ .
يذكر أن الانتر أعلن أنه لن يستمع بعرض أقل من 100 مليون يورو من أجل الموافقة علي بيع مهاجمه السويدي الأبرز .

----------


## The Gentle Man

تيفيز يرفض ريال مدريد


وفقاّ لصحيفة الدايلي ميل الانجليزية فأن مهاجم مانشستر يونايتد كارلوس تيفيز رفض عرضاّ للالتحاق لريال مدريد مقابل 40 مليون يورو مثبتاّ تطلعه للبقاء في الدوري الانجليزي العام المقبل كما صرح من قبل وذكر كيا جورابتشيان وكيل أعمال اللاعب الأرجنتيني أن يتفيز هو من سيجدد النادي الذي سيلتحق بصفوفه الصيف المقبل فهو لا يفكر في المال و فقط يفكر في نادي يشعر بالراحة بداخله .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فنغر: لماذا لا نبيع أديبايور


صرح  المدرب الفرنسي آرسين فنغر لصحيفة الجارديان الانجليزية أنه لا يوجد لديه مشكلة في بيع مهاجمه التوجولي اديبايور لتشيلسي أو آي من الأندية التي ترغب في الحصول علي خدماته و بالرغم من رفض فنغر التخلي عن روبن فان بيرسي أو سيسك فابريغاس إلا أن فنغر فتح الباب لكلا من مالك تشيلسي ابراموفيش و المدرب القريب من البلوز كارلو أنشيلوتي لضم اديبايور إلي ملعب ستامفورد بريدج العام المقبل حيث حاول أنشيلوتي من قبل ضم مهاجم موناكو السابق للميلان إلا أن بيرلسكوني فضل ضم رونالدينهو من البرسا علي ضم أفضل لاعب في أفريقيا 2008 .
أضاف فنغر :  " أديبايور جزء من خطط الفريق للمستقبل لكن أن طلب الخروج فلماذا لا يذهب فأنا فعلتها من قبل وتخليت عن آشلي كول من أجل ويليم جالاس ومستعد عمل ذلك مرة أخري مع أديبايور فأنا أري أن خطنا الهجومي قوي جداّ في الغنرز و لا يوجد لدي مانع في ترك التوجولي "

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر سيتي يطارد رونالدينهو


من المتوقع أن ينضم رونالدينهو لنجوم نادي مانشستر سيتي البرازيليين بعد أن فتح الباب للانتقال الميلان وقد حاول مارك هيوز مدرب نادي مانشستر سيتي أن يحصل على خدمات المهاجم البرازيلي من برشلونة الصيف الماضي وذلك قبل تولي المسئولية المادية من قِبل "مجموعة أبوظبي المتحدة" والتي جعلت النادي من أغنى أندية العالم.

ويريد نادي فلامنجو البرازيلي اللاعب أيضا ولكن شقيق رونالدينهو روبرتو دي أسيس موريرا صرح بأنه لا توجد إمكانية لعودة رونالدينهو إلى البرازيل فى نهاية الموسم, ولكن هناك إمكانية لانتقاله إلى نادي أوروبي آخر بكل تأكيد وقد أستاء نادي مانشستر سيتي عندما فشلت محاولته لجلب النجم البرازيلي ريكاردو كاكا في صفقة كانت ستكون هي الأغلى ثمنا في العالم ولكن من الممكن أن يكون لديهم حظ اكبر مع رونالدينهو الذي من الممكن أن يُزامل مواطنيه روبينهو وإيلانو فى الفريق الانجليزي إذا أنضم إليه.

ويتبقى لرونالدينهو عامان بواقع 6 مليون يورو لكل عام في عقده الذي وقعه العام الماضي مع ميلان  كجزء من صفقة انتقال بمبلغ 16 مليون يورو قادما من برشلونة.وكلن من المتوقع أن يقبل ميلان انتقاله بمبلغ حوالي 10 مليون يورو.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تيفيز قد يبقى فى اليونايتد


ذكرت صحيفة "ذا صن" أن تيفيز قد يتم منحه الفرصة للبقاء في نادي مانشستر يونايتد وهذه الأنباء متواجدة بجانب أنباء أخرى عن انتقال اللاعب ذاته إلى ليفربول أو مانشستر سيتي لذلك من الصعب توقع ماذا سيحدث خلال الانتقالات هذا الصيف, لكن موقف تيفيز الهداف الأرجنتيني قد يبدو معقد قليلا ولكنه في النهاية ليس له أي علاقة باللاعب نفسه.
ومن المعروف أن الآباتشي  الذي يلعب لليونايتد بعقد إعارة لمدة عامين قد يُكلف حوالي 30 مليون يورو كانتقال نهائي ولكن إذا لم يدفع أي نادي في حدود هذا المبلغ فإن تيفيز قد يبقى في المان أو ينتقل إلى نادي آخر بعقد جديد .

----------


## The Gentle Man

وكيل ميليتو : الأمر شبه منتهي


في مقابلة لفرناندو هيدالغو وكيل المهاجم الأرجنتيني دييغو ميليتو مع راديو التوتو ميركاتو ذكر فرناندو أن لاعب جنوه الحالي دييغو ميليتو أصبح قريب للغاية من الانضمام للنيراتزوري العام المقبل حيث سيتم عقد جلسة بين مسئولين جنوه والانتر من أجل ذهاب اللاعب للانتر العام القادم .
و في سؤال لوكيل دييغو ووكيل كريسبو في نفس الوقت عن إذا كان هيرنان كيرسبو سيبقى في الانتر أم سينتقل لروما أو نابولي ذكر فرناندو أنه من المؤكد ترك اللاعب للانتر و بقائه في الدوري الايطالي لكن لم يتحدد النادي الذي سيذهب له مهاجم تشيلسي السابق حتى الآن .

----------


## The Gentle Man

أرسنال مهتم ببلحروز 


أضاف نادي أرسنال الإنجليزي لاعبا جديدا إلى قائمة اللاعبين المطلوبين لديه وهو اللاعب الهولندي خالد بلحروز البالغ من العمر 27 عاما, والذي يلعب حاليا في البوندزليجا بصفوف نادي شتوتجارت الألماني.

ويلعب بلحروز لاعب الكمار سابقاّ فى مركز قلب الدفاع ويمكنه المشاركة في مركز الظهير الأيمن كذلك , وكان لاعبا في نادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي من قبل. وأرسنال ليس النادي الوحيد المهتم به ولكن هناك أخبار عن أن نادي هانوفر96 الألماني  يريد الحصول على خدمات اللاعب الهولندي هذا الصيف لتدعيم خط دفاعه .

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا ً : كريسبو إلى فيورنتينا


أكدت إدارة فيورنتينا أنها توصلت لاتفاق مع فرناندو هيدالغو وكيل أعمال مهاجم الانتر هرنان كريسبو من أجل توقيع اللاعب للفيولا لمدة عام مقابل مليون يورو ووفقاّ لموقع فيورنتينا الرسمي فهيرنان كيرسبو نجم تشيلسي وميلان سابقاّ والذي خرج من حسابات البرتغالي مورينهو في الانتر هو أول صفقات فيورنتينا للصيف المقبل حيث سينتقل انتقال حر بعد نهاية عقد المهاجم الأرجنتيني مع الانتر بنهاية الموسم الحالي .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ذكرت صحيفة الماركا في غلافها الصادر اليوم السبت السادس عشر من مايو 2009 أن نجم الميلان البرازيلي المطلوب من ريال مدريد منذ عامين كاكا قد وقع رسمياّ لفلورنتينو بيريز ولمدة خمسة أعوام مقبلة سيقضيها اللاعب في سانتياغو برنابيو مقابل 63 مليون يورو و براتب سنوي 8 مليون يورو في الموسم الواحد خالصة الضرائب  و بموافقة الميلان علي اتمام الصفقة للنادي الملكي الاسباني كما أن الصحيفة ذكرت في غلافها أن الفرنسي نجم وسط بايرن ميونخ فرانك ريبري أقترب من ان يكون ثاني صفقات بيريز رسمياّ هذا الصيف بعد موافقة اللاعب علي العرض الأبيض .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ذكرت مصادر اخبارية طبقاً لصحيفة الديلي ميرور الى ان نادي مانسيتي يريد شراء اللاعب البرازيلي رونالدينيو من نادي الميلان في الصيف المقبل مقابل 11 مليون يورو , وذكر المصدر بان رونالدينيو يريد ترك ملعب سان سيرو والرحيل عنه لانة ملازم لدكة البدلاء في الميلان مع المدرب كارلو انشيلوتي , وهناك مؤشرات كثيرة تدل على قرب رحيل رونالدينيو من نادي الميلان ومنها تصريح اخية ووكيل اعمالة روبيرتو دي اسيس بان رونالدينيو من الممكن ان يغير فريقة ولكن داخل حدود اوروبا ولن يعود للبرازيل في الموسم المقبل , وكانت هناك اندية برازيلية تريد الحصول على رونالدينيو ومنها اندية كورنثيانز ويريد بجانب اللاعب رونالدو ونادي فلامينغو ويريده بجانب اللاعب ادريانو , ولعب رونالدينيو 16 مباراة مع الميلان في الموسم الحالي , وكان في اغلب فترات القسم الثاني من الدوري في دكة بدلاء الفريق مما ازعجة واراد ترك النادي من اجل هذا السبب .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيا يوافق علي الذهاب لريال مدريد



ذكرت مصادر أسبانية أنه وفقا للإذاعة الأكثر مصداقية في أسبانيا  إذاعة الكاديناسيرفأن اجتماع دار يوم الخميس الماضي بين كلا من خورخي فالدانو اليد اليمني لفلورنتينو بيريز المرشح الأقرب لرئاسة نادي ريال مديد مع وكيل مهاجم فالنسيا والمنتخب الأسباني دافيد فيا السيد خوسيه لويس تامراغو في مدينة توريا الأسبانية من أجل أنضام فيا لريال مدريد العام القادم و أكدت الإذاعة أن كلا من فالدانو ووكيل مهاجم الخفافيش اتفقا علي انتقال دافيد فيا لريال مدريد لأربع أعوام قادمة و أضافت الإذاعة أنه يتبقي فقط لفلورنتينو بيريز أن يقوم باتفاق مع فالنسيا من أجل الحصول علي خدمات هداف كأس الأمم الأوروبية الأخيرة ولاعب ريال سرقسطة السابق .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ذكرت صحيفة بيلد الألمانية أن الظهير الأيسر لبايرن ميونخ فيليب لام في الطريق لمغادرة ناديه البافاري هذا الصيف في حالة عدم تمكن بايرن ميونخ من التأهل لدوري أبطال أوروبا العام المقبل حيث يتواجد في عقد لاعب المنتخب الألماني شرط يتيح له ترك ناديه في حالة عدم الوصول لدوري أبطال أوروبا مقابل دفع 30 مليون يورو للنادي و ذلك المبلغ لا يمانع برشلونة في دفعه للاعب من أجل الحصول علي خدماته كبديل للفرنسي أريك أبيدال القريب من ترك البلوغرانا بنهاية الموسم الحالي .


و من ناحية أخري أصبح لاعب البايرن الأخر فرانك ريبري قريب من ترك ملعب الأليانز أرينا متجهاّ لريال مدريد فلا يخفي علي أحد أن الأسطورة زيدان أتفق مع اللاعب من أجل ارتداء قميص ريال مدريد العام المقبل و يبقى الاتفاق مع أدارة الفريق البافاري التي أعلنت عدم تركلها لنجم مارسيليا السابق بأقل من 50 مليون يورو .


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## The Gentle Man

رونالدينهو : سأبقي في الميلان وبالتوفيق لبرشلونة


صرح النجم البرازيلي رونالدينهو لموقع أخبار الميلان أنه ينوي البقاء في الروزنيري مهما كان اسم المدرب الذي سيقود الميلان العام القادم و أعرب رونالدينهو عن أسفه بسبب الدقائق القليلة التي شارك بها هذا العام مع فريقه و أكد أنه ليس لديه أي مشاكل مع أنشيلوتي مدرب الفريق كما أن بيرلسكوني أعرب عن ضيقه بسبب قلة مشاركات رونالدينهو .

و اضاف رونالدينهو :  " أنا سعيد هنا أحب زملائي و الجماهير و الإدارة نعم أنا حزين لأننا لم نحقق الدوري و لكني أعد الجماهير بموسم أفضل العام المقبل كما أني أود أن أبارك لبرشلونة فريقي السابق علي كأس ودوري أسبانيا و أتمني لهم التوفيق في النهائي أمام مانشستر يونايتد"

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلادزه مطلوب في ليفربول


وفقا لصحيفة دايلي ستار فان مدافع ميلان اللاعب الجورجي كاخا كالادزه  29 عام أصبح من ضمن المطلوبين لدي رفائييل بنيتيز في ليفربول حيث سيسعي المدرب الأسباني لتقديم 8 مليون يورو من أجل تدعيم خط دفاعه بلاعب الروزنيري الملاحق من كلا من باير ليفركوزن الألماني و بورتسموث الانجليزي و كذلك هناك العديد من الاندية التي ترغب في تواجده العام المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فييرا : أريد التغيير


أعرب الفرنسي باتريك فييرا لاعب وسط الانتر عن استيائه من قلة مشاركته مع الانتر هذا العام بالرغم من سعادته في الانتر و فرحه بالفوز بلقب الدوري للعام الرابع علي التوالي و في مقابلة أجراها اللاعب مع قناة TF1 الفرنسية لم ينفي اللاعب نيته في ترك الانتر العام المقبل حيث قال : 
" أريد التغيير قد أعود من جديد لفرنسا و قد أكمل مشواري في دوري أخر لكني سأخرج من الانتر هذا الصيف ومن الممكن أن أنتقل لباريس سانجرمان فهو النادي المفضل لدي  "

----------


## The Gentle Man

أنشيلوتي إلي تشيلسي


كشفت الصحف الايطالية صباح الثلاثاء أن مدرب الميلان كارلو أنشيلوتي سيتولى زمام ستامفورد بريدج في العام المقبل كما أكدت صحيفة الصن الانجليزية  أن أنشيلوتي أجتمع مع كلا من بيرلسكوني وجالياني عقب هزيمة الميلان من أودينيزي 2/1 الأسبوع الماضي ليطلعهم علي قراره  بترك الروزنيري متجها إلي تشيلسي العام المقبل كبديل للهولندي جوس هيدنيك مدرب البلوز الحالي  .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول تستعد لبيع ألونسو لريال مدريد



وفقاّ لصحيفة News of the World  فان لاعب وسط ليفربول اكسابي الونسو علي استعداد للانتقال إلي ريال مدريد الصيف القادم فبالرغم من تصريحات اللاعب أنه ينوي البقاء في الأنفيلد إلا أن علاقة اللاعب مع إدارة ليفربول الغير جيدة منذ الصيف الماضي جعلت من إدارة النادي تفكر في بيع اللاعب  لأي من ريال مدريد ومانشستر سيتي  من أجل تدعيم ليفربول بجاريث باري لاعب وسط استون فيلا والمنتخب الانجليزي .

وقال مصدر قريب من أكسابي ألونسو لصحيفة News of the World  أن لاعب الباسك أختار ريال مدريد مفضلاّ إياه علي مانشستر سيتي حيث يود ألونسو العودة لأسبانيا مرة أخري .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيليب لاهم: الشامبيونز أو الرحيل


عدم تواجد بايرن ميونخ في دوري أبطال أوروبا العام القادم يعني عدم وجود الظهير الأيسر للمنتخب الألماني فيليب لاهم بين جدران الأليانز أرينا حيث صرح فيليب لاهم لموقع sueddeutsche أنه لن يلعب بالكرة في كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي العام القادم و أنه صرح لإدارة النادي البافاري بقيادة رئيس النادي رومينيجه أنه سيخرج من بايرن ميونخ في حالة عدم تحقيق المركز الأول أو الثاني في الدوري الألماني والمؤهلان لدوري أبطال أوروبا .

يذكر أن بايرن ميونخ يحتل المركز الثاني في ترتيب البوندزليجا متساوياّ مع شتوتجارت ثالث الترتيب بـ 64 نقطة و بأقل نقطتين من فولفسبورج متصدر الترتيب بـ 64 من النقاط و سيواجه بايرن ميونخ السبت شتوتجارت في الجولة الاخيرة من الدوري الألماني بملعب الأليانز أرينا ملعب الفريق البافاري في حين أن فولفسبورج سيستضيف فيردر بريمن علي ملعبه.

----------


## The Gentle Man

كواريزما: لن أعود للبرتغال




لاعب وسط الانتر ريكاردو كواريزما و الذي قّدم للأنتر الصيف الماضي من بورتو البرتغالي ولم ينجح في أثبات نفسه كلاعب أساسي في النيراتزوري مما أدي لإعارته لتشيلسي لنهاية الموسم ولم يستطع اللاعب نيل مركز أساسي في تشكيلة الهولندي جوس هيدنيك مدرب البلوز, صرح كوريزما لصحيفة O Jogo البرتغالية أنه لن يفكر في العرض المقدم إليه من بنفيكا و أنه يود الاستمرار في اللعب خارج البرتغال وفي الدوريات الكبرى أوروبيا .

و أضاف كواريزما : " لست سعيداّ في الانتر وكذلك في تشيلسي أريد أن ألعب باستمرار و سأفكر في مستقبلي في أقرب وقت و سأتحدث مع وكيل أعمالي ولست قلقاّ علي مستقبلي فهناك أندية عديدة تريد ضمي "

----------


## The Gentle Man

موراتي : 90% ابراهيموفيش باقي في الانتر


طبقا لماسيمو موراتي رئيس الانتر فان نسبة بقاء مهاجم الفريق السويدي زلاتان ابراهيموفيش تصل إلي 90 % حيث صرح موراتي أن ابراهيموفيش ليس للبيع بالرغم من محاولة كلا من تشيلسي وبرشلونة الحصول علي لاعب أياكس أمستردام سابقاّ و أضاف موراتي للصحف الايطالية : 

" أبراهيموفيش ليس معروض للبيع لأي نادي فهو باقي معناّ و أنا و  الجماهير نعلم أنه سيبقي لكن الصحفيين يحاولون اختلاق المشاكل و الإشاعات "

----------


## The Gentle Man

الانتر ينافس الميلان علي أديبايور



بعد حسم الانتر للقب الدوري الإيطالي علي حساب الميلان سيدخل الانتر في منافسة جديدة هذه المرة في سوق الانتقالات من أجل الحصول علي خدمات التوجولي ايمانويل أديبايور لاعب الأرسنال , وفقاّ لصحيفة الدايلي ميل مدرب الانتر خوزيه مورينهو يجهز للانقضاض علي اللاعب الأفضل في القارة السمراء لعام 2008 و اقتناصه من بين أنياب الميلان الذي ظل يطارد اللاعب لشهور عديدة .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ذكرت صحيفة سبورت الكتالونية نقلاّ عن صحيفة دايلي أكسبريس أن برشلونة تحضر عرضاّ قيمته 22 مليون يورو من أجل الحصول علي المدافع الأيسر للمنتخب الانجليزي آشلي كول كبديل لسيلفينهو الذي سيغادر الكامب نو بنهاية الموسم الحالي , مورينهو  المدرب الذي جلب اللاعب من الأرسنال عندما كان مدرباّ لتشيلسي يريد ضم اللاعب للانتر العام المقبل ولكن سيتحتم عليه دفع مبلغ ضخم من أجل ضم آشلي كول الذي يتقاضي راتب أسبوعي 80 ألف يورو من البلوز .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انتقل رسميا لاعب أتليتكو مدريد السابق ثياجو موتا إلي الانتر قادماّ من جنوه بصحبة زميله المهاجم الأرجنتيني دييغو ميليتو نجم ريال سرقسطة السابق حيث أعلن رئيس نادي جنوه السيد أنريكو بريتسوزي انتقال الثنائي الأبرز في جنوه هذا العام كما أعلن قدوم نجم الانتر بيرغامو سيرجيو فلوكاري لجنوه .

حيث ذكر أنريكو : " اجتمعت صباح الخميس مع موراتي من أجل تناول الإفطار سوياّ وتم الاتفاق علي خروج كلا من ميليتو و موتا من جنوه مقابل انضمام فلوكاري لنا و أود أن أشكر كلا من البرازيلي و الأرجنتيني علي ما قدموه معنا حيث كان قرار صعب للغاية التخلي عنهم بعد ما قدموه للفريق لكني سعيد بضم فلوكاري الذي لم يعد طفلاّ صغيراّ كما كان مقابل 11 مليون يورو فقط  و أتوقع أن يكون مصدر أفراح جنوه العام القادم وكذلك حصلنا علي روبرت أكوافريسكا في حين أن موتا وقع للانتر 5 سنوات مقابل 15 مليون يورو و ميليتو أربعة أعوام مقابل 14 مليون يورو

<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>
 "

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

فلورنتينو بيريز اغلق الصفقة و اتفق مع ليفربول على انتقال تشابي الونسو الى ريال مدريد مقابل 24 مليون يورو وفقا لما ذكرته صحيفة "ديلي ستار" الانجليزية , و اشارت الصحيفة الى ان هذا المبلغ يلبي احتياجات الريدز الاقتصادية للموسم المقبل , و لا يضطره لبيع لاعبين اخرين في ظل الازمة الاقتصادية التي يعاني منها ليفربول حاليا .

و على الرغم من ان الونسو تلقى عروض كثيرة من مانشستر سيتي , ارسنال , يوفنتوس , الا انه فضل الانتقال الى اسبانيا , باعتراف وكيله "ايانكي ايبانيز" الذي رحب برجوعه للوطن بعد 5 مواسم بالغربة .


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا اهلا وسهلا بتشافي الونسو
بنور الريال بقدومك 


يسلموا زيكو على الاخبار

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> يا اهلا وسهلا بتشافي الونسو
> بنور الريال بقدومك 
> 
> 
> يسلموا زيكو على الاخبار


حبيبي يا وحش بس انا ركزت على مواضيع ثانية شوف المنتدى الرياضي نفسه بتلاقي بلاوي مواضيع

ما ركزت على الانتقالات لانو كير منها اشاعات ومش صحيح .

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش مشكلة زيكو 
هذا الموضوع لجميع الاخبار الي بتتعلق فيه 
 ما بهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريبيري مقابل شنايدر




يأمل مسئولو بايرن ميونيخ الألماني أن يدخل مع نادي ريال مدريد الأسباني في صفقة تبادلية تقضي بأن ينتقل الفرنسي ريبيري إلي ريال مدريد مقابل انتقال الهولندي ويسلي شنايدر إلي اليانز أرينا إضافة إلي دفع النادي الملكي لمبلغ مادي سيحدد سلفاً ويري مسئولو بايرن ميونيخ أن قرب عودة بيريز إلي النادي الملكي مجدداً سيتيح فرصة أكبر للفرنسي زين الدين زيدان إلي إدارة الريال مما سيكون له بالغ الأثر في نفس ريبيري لكي يقبل عرض مدريد.

جدير بالذكر أن الفرنسي بلال ريبيري يتبقي له سنتين مع بايرن ميونيخ إضافة إلي أن الهولندي شنايدر سينتهي عقده مع نهاية موسم 2010.

----------


## The Gentle Man

جوميز أغلي صفقة في تاريخ البوندزليجا



أقترب بايرن ميونخ من حسم صفقة انتقال مهاجم شتوتغارت ماريو جوميز مقابل  30 مليون يورو  لمدة أربعة أعوام مع دفع راتب سنوي أربعة مليون يورو للاعب  وحسب صحيفة بيلد فأن أولي هونيس المدير الرياضي لبايرن ميونخ سيترك مهاجمه الايطالي لوكا توني  ليعود من جديد إلي فيورنتينا مقابل الحصول علي الحارس الايطالي فراي .

من ناحية أخري صرح أولي هونيس في برنامج سبورتس فوكس أنه لا يمكن للبايرن جمع كلا من شنايدر وريبري في فريقه العام القادم ففي حالة بقاء ريبري لن يستطيع الفريق البافاري التعاقد مع شنايدر بسبب سعره المرتفع عن إمكانيات البايرن  بالرغم من أبداء هونيس إعجابه بشنايدر وكذلك أعجاب المدرب الهولندي للبايرن لويس فان غال بلاعب وسط ريال مدريد .

كما أكد هونيس لصحيفة بيلد أنه يسعي للحصول علي خدمات حارس مرمي شالكه مانويل نويير .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الكوريري: برلسكوني باع كاكا للريال



ذكرت الصحف الإيطالية صباح الثلاثاء أن كاكا سيكون أولي صفقات فلورنتينو بيريز في ريال مدريد هذا الصيف و إن لم يتبقي إلا وضع اللمسات الأخيرة لإتمام الصفقة مع برلسكوني وتصريح كاكا ببقائه في الميلان كان من أجل تهدية الأجواء مع الجماهير قبل الرحيل المؤكد .

ذكرت صحيفة الكوريري ديلو سبورت أن بيرلسكوني وافق بالفعل علي ترك نجمه البرازيلي لريال مدريد فرئيس الميلان يعرف جيداّ أنه من الصعب الحفاظ علي كاكا هذا الصيف بعكس الصيف الماضي و ذلك لزيادة الضرائب في ايطاليا عنها في أسبانيا و للحصول علي عائد مادي يُمكنه من تجديد الفريق والتعاقد مع لاعبين مميزين في الانتقالات القادمة .

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا دييغو إلي البانكونيري 

أعلن الموقع الرسمي لنادي اليوفنتوس رسمياّ  انتقال اللاعب البرازيلي دييقو ريباس  لاعب وسط فيردربريمن الألماني إلى اليوفنتوس  بعقد يمتـد إلى 30 / 6 / 2014 و بلغت قيمة العقد 24.5 مليون يورو وسيلعب دييغو أخر مبارياته مع بريمن يوم السبت في نهائي كأس ألمانيا التي ستجمع بين فيردربريمن و باير ليفركوزن.
ديغو ريباس تواجد أمس في تورينو لثمانية ساعات بصحبة كلا من مسئولين بريمن و اليوفي وتوصل الطرفين لاتفاق نهائي بانتقال دييغو مقابل 24.5 مليون يورو ستدفع علي أقساط لثلاثة أعوام وبراتب سنوي للاعب 3.5 مليون يورو . 

صور اللاعب أثناء الفحص الطبي

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريال مدريد:بلغريني مدرباّ وكاكا أول الصفقات




ذكر موقع الكادينا سير الأكثر مصداقية في نقل أخبار ريال مدريد أن رئيس ريال مدريد المنتظر تعيينه يوم السبت المقبل فلورنتينو بيريز سيقوم بالتوقيع مع مدرب فياريال الحالي بلغريني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الثاني من يونيه و سيتحصل علي توقيع النجم البرازيلي كاكا لاعب الميلان يوم الخميس القادم الرابع من يونيه المقبل وبذلك يعلن بيريز رحيل خواندي راموس من تدريب ريال مدريد رسمياّ و تولية المدرب التشيلي مانويل بلغريني صاحب الـ 55 عاماّ المهندس المدني خريج الجامعة الكاثوليكية في تشيلي الذي قدم للمدريغال من ريفر بلات الأرجنتيني ودرب كذلك في تشيلي و الإكوادور و سان لورنزو في الأرجنتين .

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي ينضم لسباق ريبري


دخل تشيلسي في السباق علي ضم خدمات لاعب وسط بايرن ميونخ فرانك ريبري حيث عرض البلوز 43 مليون يورو للحصول علي لاعب أولمبيك مارسيليا السابق و حسب صحيفة الصن الانجليزية فأن كلا من بايرن ميونخ و تشيلسي توصلا لاتفاق من اجل خروج اللاعب لملعب ستامفورد بريدج ويتبقي فقط موافقة تشيلسي علي شروط ريبري المتمثلة في الحصول على 125 ألف يورو كراتب أسبوعي حيث تريد إدارة البلوز دفع فقط 90 ألف يورو كراتب شهري للاعب .





ما يثبت على راي هالاعب  :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كاكا في ريال مدريد الخميس القادم  

على ذمة الكادينا سير وكما نشر سابقا بأن السيد فلورنتينو بيريز سيقدم المدرب الجديد لريال مدريد يوم الثلاثاء المقبل وهو التشيلي مانويل بلجريني ، ولكن الموعد الأهم لكل عشاق الريال والتاريخ الذي سيكون له صدى قوي جدا في أوروبا هو يوم الخميس القادم حيث سيتم تقديم اللاعب البرازيلي كاكا إذ تشير كل وسائل الإعلام الأوروبية بأن كاكا أصبح لاعبا لريال مدريد وهذه المرة أتى الخبر اليقين من الموقع الأكثر مصداقية وهو الكادينا سير . ولكن كل ذلك يندرج تحت قرار تعيين بيريز رئيسا للريال الاثنين القادم لعدم وجود أي مرشح ينافس بيريز حاليا .

----------


## The Gentle Man

كاكا : أنا بخير في الميلان


رداّ علي التصريحات الصحفية التي ربطت لاعب وسط الميلان كاكا بالانتقال إلي ريال مدريد و أن بيريز سيعلن توقيع اللاعب و تقديمه الخميس المقبل صرح اللاعب البرازيلي كاكا أثناء تواجده في حفل خيري بأحد المدارس في الميلان أنه بخير مع الميلان مثلما كان بخير من قبل .

في حين تدخل جالياني نائب رئيس الميلان من أجل الحد من شائعات خروج كاكا و قال :
 " كاكا مرتبط بعقد مع الميلان وسيبقي في الميلان وبخصوص المدرب سأتحدث عن هذا الأمر الاثنين القادم " .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريبري بصدد تجديد تعاقده مع البايرن


وفقاّ لصحيفة المانشافت الألمانية فأن بايرن ميونخ أصبح قريب من تجديد تعاقده مع لاعبه الفرنسي فرانك ريبري ليستمر في ميونخ حتى عام 2011 ووفقاّ للصحيفة فأن ريبري يود البقاء في البوندزليجا الألماني بالرغم من عروض كلا من ريال مدريد وبرشلونة مانشستر يونايتد و تشيلسي من أجل ضم اللاعب حيث صرح مصدر مسئول في إدارة البايرن للصحيفة أن ريبري وافق علي تجديد تعاقده مع النادي البافاري حتى نهاية عام 2011 و بالرغم من وداع اللاعب لجماهير بايرن ميونخ في أخر جولات الدوري الألماني تأهباّ منه للرحيل إلا أن اللاعب عدل عن قراره وقرر الاستمرار مع بايرن ميونخ وتجديد التعاقد .

----------


## The Gentle Man

رونالدو: لا أريد الكلام حول مستقبلي الآن


"مستقبلي الآن الذي أفكر فيه هو فقط مع منتخب بلادي، حيث يجب أن نفوز في مبارياتنا ضمن إقصائيات كأس العالم، أما بخصوص الأندية فلا أريد الكلام عن ذلك الآن، أريد فقط أن آخذ قسطا من الراحة لأني تعب، فقد لعبت مباريات كثيرة وتحت ضغط كبير.. وفي المستقبل سنرى ماذا سيحصل..".
هذا ما صرح به أحسن لاعب في العالم للموسم الماضي، البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو، نجم مانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي والمرتبط بالإنتقال إلى نادي العاصمة ريال مدريد..

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا: بوردو يتعاقد مع جوركوف 

أعلن نادي بوردو الفرنسي لكرة القدم عن تعاقده مع اللاعب المتألق يووان جوركوف الذي يلعب له هذا الموسم على سبيل الإعارة قادما من فريق إيسي ميلان الإيطالي. وقد أعلن النادي توصله إلى اتفاق يقضي بانتقال جوركوف لمدة أربعة مواسم بعد الموسم الناجح الذي قدمه، حيث كان له دور كبير في قيادة الفريق نحو الصدارة والتي قد تمنحه لقب الدوري نهاية الأسبوع الحالي.
ونشر النادي الإيطالي كلمة شكر للاعب تمنى له فيها حظا طيبا مع فريقه الجديد

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

البيلاروسي ألكسندر هليب ، قد مر عليه أحد أسوأ أيام حياته في روما ، علي الرغم من أنتصار البارسا وتحقيق كأس الأبطال ، إلا أن نظراته لـ اللاعبين في النهائي مليئه بالكثير من الحزن . وأيضاً بعد أستبعاده من القائمة المستدعاه للنهائي وذلك قبل بدء المباراه بدقائق ، جعل اللاعب حزيناً للغايه . 

هليب سوف يغادر الفريق بالتأكيد بدون إنتظار فرصة أخري ، لأن اللاعب لا يريد الجلوس علي دكة البدلاء ، ويعرف بان لا يوجد مكانٍ له داخل التشكيلة الاساسيه . في الحقيقه فأن البيلاروسي تفاجئ عندما شاهد أستدعاء صغير السن مونييزا للنهائي .

وعلي الرغم من ذلك إلا أن هليب ذهب للأحتفالات مع الفريق بشكل أعتيادي . لكن من الواضح بان هليب أصبح يُعد الايام المتبقيه له في برشلونة . 

هليب توصل بالفعل إلي اتفاق مع إداري البايرن ميونخ من أجل الانتقال إليهم في الموسم المقبل . وبرشلونة سوف تعطي له الضوء الاخضر للذهاب خارج النادي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفركوزن يتعاقد رسميا مع مهاجم بازل



أعلن نادي بايرن ليفركوزن الألماني عن تعاقده رسمياً مع المهاجم السويسري إيرين ديرديوك البالغ من العمر 20 عاماً قادماً من نادي بازل السويسري ولم تفصح إدارة النادي الألماني عن قيمة التعاقد بعد,ومن المحتمل أن تعلن قريبا عن ذلك بعد إنهاء الإجراءات الروتينية ومنها الكشف الطبي وتوقيع العقود النهائية وإرسال المقابل المادي إلي النادي السويسري.

----------


## The Gentle Man

البايرن : تشيلسي لم تقدم عرض لريبري



نفي البايرن الإشاعات التي تحدثت عن تقدم تشيلسي بعرض يقدر بـ 40 مليون يورو  من أجل الحصول علي خدمات فرانك ريبري و أكدت إدارة البايرن أنها تتطلع لإبقاء اللاعب الفرنسي في ملعب الأليانز أرينا العام المقبل حيث صرح ماركوس هورفيك المسئول الإعلامي للبايرن :
 " الأنباء التي تحدثت عن عرض البلوز لريبري ليست صحيحة وريبري ليس للبيع "

----------


## The Gentle Man

الروسي جيركوف يقترب من الإنضمام إلى تشيلسي



إقترب نادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي من ضم لاعب نادي سيسكا موسكو ومنتخب روسيا يوري جيركوف , وذلك بصفقة تصل قيمتها إلى 18.6 مليون جنيه إسترليني في عقد ٍ يمتد إلى 4 سنوات .

وأبدى البلوز إعجابهم مُنذ فترة طويلة بقُدرات الجناح الأيسر للمنتخب الروسي والذي يملك القدرة كذلك على اللعب في مركز الظهير الأيسر بذات الكفاءة .

وحسب التقارير الصادرة من روسيا فإن رومان آبراموفيتش مالك نادي تشيلسي قد تدخّل شخصياً من أجل إنهاء الصفقة حينما دخل في مفاوضات ودّية مع صديقه ومالك نادي سيسكا موسكو إفجيني جينير .

كما أن الصفقة تمت بمُباركة مُدرب المنتخب الروسي والذي يُشرف على تدريب تشيلسي حتّى نهاية الموسم الحالي غوس هيدينك .

وتحدث هيدينك ممتدحا اللاعب جيركوف ب القول :
" أعلم بأن يوري ليس فقط ذاك الشخص اللطيف ولكنه أحد افضل من يقدّمون الأداء الهجومي في الجانب الأيسر عالمياً " .

وفي ذات السياق ذكر البرازيلي زيكو مُدرب نادي سيسكا موسكو أنه لن يقف في وجه إنتقال اللاعب الدولي مشيدا في نفس الوقت بالإمكانيات الفنية التي يتمتع بها .

وقال زيكو :
" لن أقف في طريق يوري بالإنتقال للستامفورد بريدج "

وأضاف :
" لاعب بإمكانيات يوري لديه القدرة على اللعب في الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز بكفاءة عالية . إنّي أراه كلاعب أساسي مع الفريق اللندني " .

----------


## The Gentle Man

غوركوف ينتقل رسمياً من الميلان إلى بوردو 

 

إنتقل النجم الفرنسي المتألق يوهان غوركوف من نادي ميلان الإيطالي إلى بوردو الفرنسي رسمياً ، و ذلك بعد أن إنتقل اللاعب في السنة الماضية من الميلان إلى بوردو بشكل الإعارة ، لكن الآن اللاعب إنتقل بشكل رسمي إلى بوردو .

و يذكر أن غوركوف إنتقل للميلان في عام 2007 من نادي رين ، و لقب بزيدان الجديد ، لكنه لم يحصل على الفرصة الكاملة للمشاركة و التألق مع الميلان ، حتى إستطاع أن يجد نفسه متألقاً من جديد مع بوردو في فرنسا .

و إنتقل اللاعب بمبلغ يقدر بخمسة عشر مليون و ذلك حسب الشرط المكتوب في عقد إعارة اللاعب ، و رغم أن نائب رئيس نادي ميلان الإيطالي أدريانو غالياني أشار بأنه يتمنى أن يعود غوركوف إلى الفريق إلا أنه أصبح اللاعب لاعباً رسمياً في بوردو بنسبة 100% .

و قد قال غوركوف الذي وقع عقداً مع بوردو يمتد لأربعة سنوات لإحدى الصحافة " أنا سعيد جداً لإكمال مغامرتي التي بدأتها مع بوردو ، لقد كنت أفكر بخصوص هذا القرار طوال الموسم ، و الآن توصلنا إلى إتفاق يرضي الجميع ، و أريد أن أشكر المسؤولين في الطرفين لسمح حدوث على الإنتقال ، و أنا الآن جاهز بدء تحدي جديد " .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الجازيتا : ليوناردو سوف يصبح رسمياً مدرب للميلان في يوم الإثنين

 
أشارت صحيفة الجازيتا ديلا سبروت الإيطالية بأن البرازيلي ليوناردو سوف يكون المدرب القادم لنادي ميلان الإيطالي ، و سوف يصبح ذلك رسمياً بيوم الإثنين القادم ، أي بعد نهاية الدوري الإيطالي الذي سوف ينتهي بيوم الأحد القادم .

كما يذكر بأن مدرب الفريق كارلو أنشلوتي إقترب بشكل كبير للإنتقال إلى نادي تشلسي الإنجليزي الذي يريده بشكل كبير ، الميلان سوف يلعب مباراته الأخيرة بالدوري أمام فيورنتينا يوم الأحد ، و قد تكون هذه المباراة هي المباراة الأخيرة لكارلو أنشلوتي كمدرب للفريق .

إرتبط الميلان بالعديد من الأسماء لتدريب الفريق مثل مدرب كالياري ماسيميليانو أليغري و مدرب روما لوشيانو سباليتي و المدرب الهولندي و نجم الفريق السابق ماركو فان باستن ، لكن حسب ما أشارت إليه صحيفة الجازيتا فإن مسؤولي نادي ميلان قرروا تعين ليوناردو كمدرب للفريق .

كما يذكر بأن من المتوقع أن يبقى ماورو تاسوتي بمنصب مساعد مدرب ، لكن هذه المرة مع ليوناردو بدلاً من أنشلوتي ، أما فليبو غالي فمن المتوقع أن يستلم منصب تدريب فريق الشباب ، و يذكر أيضاً بأن الميلان قد يغير الفريق الطبي للفريق بعد أن قام ببعض الأخطاء خلال الفترة الماضية .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يتعاقد مع زيزينهو



وفقاّ لصحيفة دايلي بوست الأنجليزية فأن ليفربول تمكن من ضم أولي صفقاته هذا الصيف وهو لاعب وسط جيوفينتيد البرازيلي زيزينهو الذي يلعب علي الجناح الأيسر في النادي البرازيلي و يبلغ من العمر 17 عاماّ وتفوق ليفربول علي كلا من الارسنال وتشيلسي و برشلونة وريال مدريد الأندية التي كانت تنافس الريدز علي ضم الجناح الأيسر البرازيلي الذي تألق مع منتخب بلاده تحت الـ 17 عاماّ .

----------


## The Gentle Man

نابولي يخطف كوالياريلا من بين الأنتر واليوفي



أعلن نادي نابولي الإيطالي عن تعاقده مع الإيطالي المخضرم فابيو كوالياريلا مهاجم المنتخب الإيطالي ونادي أودينيزي الإيطالي لمدة خمس سنوات تبدأ من الموسم القادم وكان الصراع قد أشتعل بين اليوفينتوس والأنتر حول اللاعب بعد أن تألق مع أودينيزي وتمثيله للمنتخب الإيطالي وقد سجل كوالياريلا مع أودينيزي هذا الموسم 11 هدف وقاده لاحتلال المركز السابع هذا الموسم.

ويبلغ الهداف الإيطالي كوالياريلا 26عاما وقد لعب للعديد من الأندية في مقدمتها فيورنتينا وإسكولي وسمبادوريا وتورينو قبل أن ينتقل إلي أودينيزي ويرحل منه مؤخراً إلي نابولي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

باري ينتقل للسيتزن رسمياً 


أعلن نادي مانشيستر سيتي الانجليزي عن تعاقده مع الانجليزي المخضرم جاريث باري لاعب وسط أستون فيلا الأنجليزي مقابل 12مليون جنيه استرليني وكانت العديد من الأندية في مقدمها ليفربول الانجليزي قد طلبت التعاقد مع اللاعب لكن سرعة إدارة مانشيستر سيتي قد حسمت الصفقة لصالحه.

ويبلغ جاريث باري من العمر 28 عاما وقد لعب 29 مباراة مع فريقه طيلة البريمرليج هذا الموسم,ويمتلك باري الكثير من المهارات الهجومية التي تخدم أي فريق يتواجد به اللاعب.

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيرمالين إلي الأرسنال

 
وفقاّ للعديد من المصادر الانجليزية فأن مدافع منتخب بلجيكا و قائد نادي أياكس أمستردام الهولندي توماس فيرمالين هو أول صفقات الفرنسي آرسين فنغر في الأرسنال هذا العام وذلك مقابل 10 مليون جنيه إسترليني  ومن المتوقع أن يوقع اللاعب البالغ من العمر 23 عاماّ علي عقد انضمامه للنادي اللندني في الـ 48 ساعة المقبلة .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بعد إن سلطت الأضواء يوم أمس علي اعتزال البرازيلي ، سيلفينهو ، قامت الإداره بقيادة تشيكي بتكثيف جهودتها للبحث عن ظهير أيسر بديلاً لـ أبيدال . الأولوية أصبحت حالياً لـ فيليبي لويس . تم يوم أمس مناقشة أسم جديد "جون آني ريزا" الذي أنهي الموسم الاول له مع روما ، قادماً من ليفربول . 

الاسكندنافي لاعب مُراهن ، ودائماً ما يكون هائلاً علي الواقع . فأن من المستغرب جداً أن يوافق رافائيل بينيتيز عن الأستغناء بخدمات هذا اللاعب كونه قد لعب ما يعادل من 234 مع الريدز . 

في كل الأحوال ، فان وصول ريزا إلي البارسا ربما سيكلف خزائن النادي 5 ملايين يورو فقط . وسيكون أكثر توفيراً من فيليبي لويس الذي سيتجاوز الـ 10 ملايين يورو وفقاً لـ إداري ديبورتيفو لاكورنيا .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

أكدت الصحيفه الإيطاليه "Tuttossport" بأن إبراهيموفيتش قد يكون لاعباً لـ البارسا في الأيام القليله القادمه ، مُشيره إلي تقدم المفاوضات بين الناديين . وأشارت الصحيفه بأن البارسا يسعي للتخلص من خدمات "هليب" من أجل تمويل صفقة السويدي . 

وفقاً لـ "الديلي ستار" البريطانيه فأن أستون فيلا يريد "هليب" بـ 11 مليون يورو . وإداري الفيلا ينتظرون رد البـارسا ..!!

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

فرانك ريبيري لازال الهدف رقم "1" لـ البلوغرانا . ويعتبر صاحب الأولوية في تعاقدات البارسا بإشارة من غوارديولا وتشيكي . التعاقد مع الفرنسي سيتطلب الحصول علي الضوء الأخضر من البايرن ميونخ . البارسا حالياً يعيش إنتفاضه في سوق الأنتقالات وذلك في العثور علي التعاقد مع مُهـاجم والأختيارات تحددت تقريبـاُ و نهائيـاً "إبراهيموفيتش - فيـا - فـورلان - بنزيـما" . 

كيف سيتم التوقيع مع ريبـيـري ..؟ 

- البارسا والبايرن لديهما علاقه جيده جداً ، وقد تم التفاوض مسبقاً ، وحتي الرئيس خوان لابورتا تدخل في إنهاء المفاوضات . إدارة البايرن أعترفت بأن ريال مدريد ، ومانشيستر يونايتد ضمن سباق دموي للحصول علي خدمات الفرنسي ، ولكن يبدوا بأن البارسا هو الأقرب ، نظراً للأهتمامات التي ظهرت قبل عدة أشهر . 

البارسا يمتلك الأفضليه في التوقيع مع ريبيري أكثر من أي وقتٍ مضي ، وذلك بسبب تعيين الأسطورة "لويس فان غال" مُدرباً لـ البافاري . وقد أبدي الهولندي موافقته في إطلاق سراح ريبيري من البايرن ، ولكن بشرط تعاقد إدارة البايرن مع ثلاث لاعبين جدد . ولكن الأنباء السيئه حاضره ايضاً ، وذلك بسبب عدم تفضيل المدرب الهولندي ، التعاقد مع البيلاروسي "هليب" ، مُفضلاً لاعب ريال مدريد "شنايدر" ، وهناك عدة بدائل لـ فان غال وذلك من أجل تغطية رحيل الفرنسي عن البايرن . 

من حيث المبدأ ; فأن البايرن ميونخ أبدي موافقته في الأجتماع الذي تم بين إداري الناديين ، وذلك بعد عرض برشلونة ، والذي قدر بـ 43 مليون يورو + هليب ضمن الصفقه . لكن الان البايرن يريد 40 مليون يورو + لاعب مجهـول مـن البـارسا . 

ريـبـري Cule : 

زوجة ريببري تمتلك علاقة رائعة وحميمه مع زوجة أبيدال . بالاضافه إلي ان اللاعب يعتبر صديق مُقرب لـ تيري هنري . اللاعب أعترف مسبقاً بأنه يريد اللعب في الكامب نو ، ويريد العودة إلي اسبانيا ، حيث أشار بأن أسبانيا موطنه الثاني .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بعد التأكد من صحة التوقيع مع "غاريث باري" ، فأن أهداف مانشيستر سيتي التاليه أصبحت واضحه جداً ، حيث خطط النادي الأن تتمثل في التعاقد مع كلاً من "إيتـو" و "تيفيز" . 

"دايلي ميل" تؤكد بأن حالة الكاميروني تتقدم أكثر من أي وقتٍ مضي ، وأن الأتفاق تم بين الطرفين ، والأعلان سيكون في الأيام القادمه ، وذلك بعد ما أكد لابورتا بان الباب مفتوحاً لرحيل الكاميروني . 

وسائل الاعلام ذكرت بأن السيتي سوف يقدم ما يقارب من 23 مليون يورو ، وهو رقم مُنخفض في السوق"

----------


## The Gentle Man

وكيل أبراهيموفيتش:لم أجلس مع برشلونة



صرح وكيل اللاعب بأنه لم يجلس مع نادي برشلونة لبحث أمكانية تعاقد النادي الكتالوني مع السويدي أبراهيموفيتش مهاجم انترميلان الإيطالي مشيراً إلي أن من يرغب في التعاقد مع اللاعب عليه بالذهاب إلي ميلانو للتفاوض.

ولمح وكيل اللاعب أن أبراهيموفيتش يتقاضي 12مليون يورو كراتب سنوي ولكنه من المحتمل أن يخفض راتبه قليلا كبادرة حسنة من أجل الوقوف علي أول سلم المفاوضات مع النادي الذي سيطلبه.

وجدير بالذكر أن اللاعب قد صرح من قبل أنه معجب بنادي برشلونة وأنه يود أن يلعب له يوما ما وهو ما أعطي للصحافة الأسبانية والإيطالية الضوء الأخضر للحديث عن وجود مفاوضات بين برشلونة وأبراهيموفيتش والأمر ذاته دفع وكيل اللاعب للبوح بكل شي عن مفاوضات برشلونة بأنه لم يجلس مع أي من مسئولي النادي الكتالوني.

----------


## The Gentle Man

بايرن يسعي لضم بوسينجوا


أشارت صحيفة بيلد الالمانية أن نادي بايرن ميونيخ الألماني يرغب في ضم البرتغالي بوسينجوا الظهير الأيمن لنادي تشيلسي الانجليزي وذلك مقابل 12 مليون يورو خاصة أن النادي الألماني يعاني من ثغرة في الجهة اليمني.

 
وكانت الأحاديث قد تناقلت عن أن إدارة البايرن قد تحدثت مع المدير الفني للفريق فان جال بشأن اللاعب ويبدو أن المدير الفني لم يبد اعتراضاً علي ضم الدولي البرتغالي بوسينجوا إلي القلعة البافارية.

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليوفي في مفوضات لضم داغوستينو ولافيزي 



تشير التقارير القادمة من إيطاليا والمقربة من نادي السيدة العجوز، اليوفنتوس، أن هذا الأخير قد وصل أشواطا متقدمة في المفوضات مع كل من ناديي نابولي وأودينيزي حول انتقال كل من المهاجم الأرجنتيني إيزكيل لافيزي وغايتانو داغوستينو الذي يملك نادي سامبدوريا جزءا من حقوقه.
فريق اليوفنتوس رغم أنه يستمر دون الإعلان عن مدرب رسمي إلا أنه يتحرك بسرعة وهدوء كبيرين في الميركاتو الصيفي خاصة بعض التعاقد مع النجم البرازيلي دييغو أولى الصفقات.

----------


## The Gentle Man

سباليتي يقترب من اليوفي 



بعد إقالة مدرب اليوفنتوس كلاوديو رانييري من منصبه أصبح المكان شاغرا وترددت أسماء كثيرة للظفر به، لكن الإسم الأول والأقرب، الذي كان وماضل، هو مدرب نادي الذئاب روما لوتشيانو سباليتي وذلك حسب آخر التقارير التي تتداولها الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الإيطالية.
سباليتي سوف يجتمع برئيسة ناديه الحالي خلال ال 24 ساعة القادمة، وسوف يناقش معها مستقبل بقائه في العاصمة الإيطالية آخذا بعين الإعتبار الإهتمام الكبير الذي يوجهه البيانكونيري نحوه.

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيا في البرنابيو للتفاوض مع الريال 



ذكرت صحيفة الـ As  الأسبانية أن دافيد فيا و دافيد سيلفا مهاجمي فالنسيا سيتوجهوا إلي سانتياغو برنابيو مساء اليوم الخميس وبصحبة وكيل دافيد فيا خوسيه لويس تاماراغو وسيتم التفاوض حول انتقال دافيد فيا لريال مدريد و أكدت الصحيفة أن دافيد فيا تلقي دعوة من قبل مدرب المنتخب الأسباني الحالي و مدرب ريال مدريد السابق فيسنتي ديل بوسكي الذي دعا لاعبي المنتخب الأسباني لحفل في الساعة التاسعة مساء في البرنابيو .
ووفقاّ للـ as  سيتجه فيا بصحبة وكيله إلي مكاتب ريال مدريد وذلك من أجل وضع اللمسات الأخيرة في تفاصيل عقده مع ريال مدريد  وذلك لأن فيا توصل بالفعل إلي اتفاق مع فالنسيا من أجل تركه للفريق هذا الصيف .

----------


## The Gentle Man

دي أغوستينو : " إنتقالي إلى يوفنتوس سوف يكون رسمي قريباً "

 
أشار نجم نادي أودينيزي الإيطالي غايتانو دي أغوستينو بأنه ينتظر الخطوة الأخيرة للإنتقال إلى نادي يوفنتوس الإيطالي بشكل رسمي ، حيث أن اللاعب صاحب ال27 عاماً الذي يتدرب حالياً مع المنتخب الإيطالي للمشاركة في لقاء ودي أمام إيرلندا إرتبط بالإنتقال إلى نادي يوفنتوس بشكل كبير خلال الأيام الماضية .

و حسب ما أشارت إليه المصادر الإيطالية فإن اللاعب دي أغوستينو سوف ينتقل إلى اليوفي بمبلغ يقدر بثمانية ملايين يورو ، بالإضافة إلى خدمات اللاعبان مايكل باولوتشي و ديفيد لانزافام اللذان قد يذهبا إلى أودينيزي إن تمت الصفقة بهذا الشكل .

حدوث الصفقة بشكل رسمي لم تؤكده إدارة نادي يوفنتوس و لا إدارة أودينيزي ، لكن اللاعب بنفسه أشار بأنه قريب جداً من الإنتقال إلى اليوفي و بشكل رسمي .

و قد قال للصحافة " لم أتحدث مع مدرب اليوفي فيرارا ، لكننا نحن الإثنان ننتظر حتى تصبح الصفقة رسمية ، لقد قدمت موسماً جيداً ، و ربما أفضل موسم بمسيرتي ، و قد قيل لي بأن نادي إنتر ميلان الفريق العظيم الآخر أيضاً مهتم بي ، لكني أتفهم بأن اليوفي عمل شيء أكثر للحصول عليّ " ، يذكر بأن اللاعب شارك في 36 لقاء في الدوري الإيطالي ، و سجل من خلالهم 11 هدف .

----------


## The Gentle Man

تونكاي يرحب بمحادثات ليفربول


اللاعب التركي الدولي الذي كان يلعب في الفريق الهابط من البريميرليغ هذا الموسم "مدلسبروه  " من المتوقع أن يترك ملعب الريفرسايد هذا الصيف , رفائييل بنيتيز مدرب ليفربول حريص علي ضم اللاعب صاحب الـ 27 عاماّ ليشكل ثنائي هجومي بجوار المهاجم الأسباني فرناندو توريس بملعب الأنفيلد .
و تعليقاّ علي هذه الأنباء ذكر المهاجم التركي :
 " نعم سمعت عن هذا العرض لكن لا يوجد شيء رسمي حتى الآن و بالطبع أتمني أن أتواجد في نادي كبير مثل ليفربول " .

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر سيتي يرغب بالتعاقد مع البرازيلي زي روبرتو





كشف لاعب خط وسط نادي بايرن ميونخ زي روبرتو أن نادي مانشستر سيتي يرغب بالتعاقد معه .

الدولي البرازيلي السابق رفض تمديد عقده مع بايرن ميونخ لسنة واحدة بعد ان طلب ان يتم تجديد عقده لسنتين .

وصرح زي روبرتو لوسائل الإعلام قائلا ً :

" سأغادر بايرن ميونخ , عينٌ تبكي والاخرى تضحك ! خلال الأيام القادمة سنعرف أين سألعب الموسم القادم " .

وأشار اللاعب البرازيلي حول الوجهة القادمة له بالقول :

" في أعلى قائمة الأندية المُهتمّة هنالك مانشستر سيتي الذين أبدوا إهتمامهم بالتعاقد معي "

----------


## The Gentle Man

سباليتي يؤكد بقاءه مع روما الإيطالي حتى 2011

 

نقلت وسائل الإعلام الإيطالية اليوم الخميس عن لوسيانو سباليتي مدرب فريق روما الإيطالي لكرة القدم بعد اجتماعه مع رئيس النادي روسيلا سينسي ، قوله إنه سيظل في تدريب روما الموسم المقبل.



وأثيرت التكهنات في الفترة الأخيرة عن اقتراب سباليتي /50 عاما/ من تدريب يوفنتوس.



وكان يوفنتوس استعان بخدمات سيرو فيرارا لخلافة كلاوديو رانيري في تدريب الفريق قبل مباراتين من نهاية الموسم.



وقال سباليتي "أنا باق مع الفريق ، ورجاء لا تقل أنني غير مقتنع أو غير متشجع ، أنا باق من أجل مصلحة روما".



ووفقا للاتفاق الجديد مع إدارة روما ، سيحظى سباليتي بصلاحيات أكبر في عملية اتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بسوق انتقالات اللاعبين ، حيث يستعد لبدء الموسم الخامس له مع الفريق.



ويمتد عقد سباليتي مع فريق العاصمة الإيطالية حتى عام 2011 .



وأنهى روما الموسم الماضي في المركز السادس ، ليحجز بطاقة التأهل للدوري الأوروبي ، الذي يحل محل كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي ، في الموسم المقبل.

----------


## The Gentle Man

هال سيتي يتعاقد مع المدافع الفرنسي مويوكولو

 

أعلن نادي هال سيتي عن تعاقده مع المدافع الشاب ستيفن مويوكولو قادماً من نادي بولوني الفرنسي الذي يلعب في دوري الدرجة الثانية الفرنسي .

هال سيتي توصل إلى إتفاق مع اللاعب خلال فترة الإنتقالات الشتوية الماضية إلا انهم سمحوا للاعب بالبقاء مع ناديه حتى نهاية الموسم , والأن وصل لإنجلترا ووقّع على عقد إنضمامه للفريق الإنجليزي مقابل مبلغ غير مُعلن وذلك لأربع سنوات قادمة .

مويوكولو الذي يبلغ من العمر 22 سنة عبّر عن سعادته بالوصول لهال والإنضمام لهم بشكل ٍ رسمي , حيث قال :
" هال سيتي إستطاع البقاء في دوري الانجليزي الممتاز وذلك شيء رائع . لقد كان حلمي على الدوام اللعب في الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز " .

وأضاف :
" لقد كنت ألعب كرة القدم منذ ان كنت في العاشرة من عمري وطوال هذه الفترة كنت أرى الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز الأفضل في العالم وكل لاعب يتمنّى اللعب هناك " .

وتابع المدافع الفرنسي حديثه قائلا :
" عملت وعملت واجتهدت لكنّي لم اتوقع ان تأتيني فرصة اللعب في الدوري الانجليزي بهذه السرعة , إنه حلمٌ وتحقق والأن تحققت لي الفرصة التي يتمناها الكثير من اللاعبين الفرنسيين . لا أستطيع الإنتظار حتّى بداية الموسم , كما انه يمكنني القول بأن هذا النادي مثل العائلة حيث يعمل كل شخص من أجل الأخر .. أنا أحب هذه العقلية " .

----------


## The Gentle Man

برانيش إلي بايرن ميونخ


أصبح اللاعب الدولي الكرواتي برانيش البالغ من العمر 27 عاماّ أول صفقات النادي الألماني هذا الصيف حيث وقع لاعب هرنيفن الهولندي علي عقد لثلاثة أعوام مع البافاري مقابل عشرة مليون يورو و سيخضع اللاعب للفحص الطبي في ميونخ يوم الاثنين المقبل من اجل الإعلان الرسمي عن تعاقد اللاعب الذي كان يلقي اهتمامات كبيرة من ليفربول كذلك .
اللاعب الكرواتي أعرب عن شعوره  بالفخر باللعب مع عملاق الأندية الألمانية  في حين أن البايرن صرح أن الصفقة لن تتم بنسبة 100 % و ينتظروا أجراء اللاعب للفحص الطبي من أجل الإعلان عنها في الموقع الرسمي للنادي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

البرسا قد يبادل أبيدال بماسكيرانو 



أشارت بعض التقارير الصادرة اليوم ويوم أمس الخميس في إنجلترا أن نادي برشلونة الإسباني يبحث في إمكانية القيام بعملية تبادل مع نظرائهم ليفربول بخصوص اللاعبين أبيدال وماسكيرانو خلال الميركاتو الحالي. النادي الكاتلوني مهتم بتعزيز خط وسطه بلاعب من حجم ماسكيرانو وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لليفر حيث يتطلع رافا بينيتيز إلى الحصول على لاعب ظهير أيسر بمواصفات منطبقة على الفرنسي أبيدال.

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا: ريكارد مدربا ل غلطة سراي 




أعلن نادي غلطة سراي التركي بشكل رسمي ظهر امس الخميس تعيينه للمدرب الهولندي فرانك رايكارد على رأس الجهاز الفني للفريق ابتداءا من الموسم المقبل بعقد مدته سنتين، ليكون الرجل المختار لإعادة أمجاد النادي وقوته خاصة في الواجهة الأوربية.
المدرب الهولندي الفائز بلقبي دوري وكأس أوربية مع نادي برشلونة الإسباني غاب عن عالم التدريب لمدة عام وحيد كان بمثابة استراحة قصيرة له، يعتقد أن الوقت قد حان للدخول في تحد جديد مع هذا الفريق التركي الكبير الذي أصبح يعاني في السنين الأخيرة.

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا: الميلان يجدد لمدافعه بونيرا 

جدد نادي إيسي ميلان الإيطالي عقده رسميا مع المدافع المخضرم دانييل بونيرا لثلاث مواسم إضافية حيث سينتهي عقده الجديد موسم 2013 عوض 2010، وذلك بعد أن انتظر المدافع الأزوري طيلة هذا الموسم للقيام بهذه الخطوة. وقد نشر الروسونيري بيانا على موقعه الإليكتروني مفاده: "يود نادي إي سي ميلان أن يعلن عن تجديد عقد لاعبه دانييل بونيرا لثلاث مواسم جديدة إلى غاية 30 يونيو سنة 2013 ".
بونيرا على الرغم من أنه لم يقدم موسما كبيرا إلا أنه على مايبدو، يحظى بثقة كبيرة من المدرب الجديد ليوناردو.

----------


## The Gentle Man

هال سيتي يطمح لشراء مانوتشو من الدفلز 


أشار المدير الفني لنادي هال سيتي فيل براون إلى نيته تقديم عرض لنظيره نادي مانشيستر يونايتد قصد الحصول بشكل نهائي على خدمات المهاجم الأنغولي ألبيرتو مانوتشو والذي قضى الموسم المنصرم معارا بصفوف الفريق. غير أن فيل يأمل أن لا تكون الصفقة مرتفعة نظرا للميزانية المحدودة المخصصة له لإجراء الإنتقالات.
كما يتمنى براون أن يحصل على خدمات الشيطان الصغير فريزر كامبيل الذي أعير إلى توتنهام كجزء من صفقة انتقال البلغاري بيرباتوف إلى الأولدترافورد..

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا: تشيرو فيرارا مدربا لليوفي 

أعلن نادي اليوفنتوس الإيطالي رسميا تعيينه ل تشيرو فيرارا مدربا للفريق للموسمين القادمين مباشرة بعد تعيينه كمدرب مؤقت خلال النصف الثاني من الشهر الماضي. فبعد مبارتين قاد فيها السيدة العجوز للفوز آخرها كانت 3-0 على سيينا جاء قرار التعيين لمدافع نابولي والبيانكونيري سابقا. ونشر النادي الإيطالي بيانا على موقعه الرسمي مفاده:

"رسميا، تشيرو فيرارا مدربا للفريق لمدة موسمين، وبالتالي ستستمر مغامرته على الدكة بعد الفوز في المبارتين الأخيرتين خاصة تلك التي ضرب فيها سيينا ب 3-0..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

16 مليون باوند إلى فالينسا من الريال والمانيو 



أوضحت شبكة السكاي سبورتس الإنجليزية أن نادي ويغان أثليتيك الإنجليزي استلم عرضين من نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني ومانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي بقيمة 16 مليون باوند من أجل الحصول على خدمات الدولي الإكوادوري أنتونيو فالينسيا الذي يعتبر من بين أفضل لاعبي الأجنحة في البريمييرليغ.
السير أليكس فيرغيسون قرر على مايبدو الدخول في الصفقة للفوز باللاعب على حساب مغادرة البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو إلى الفريق الملكي، ليكون المعوض الرسمي له في الأولدترافورد إذا انتقل في نهاية المطاف.
الرئيس المدريدي الجديد فلورينتينو بيريز قال منذ أيام قليلة مضت إنه يفضل أن تكون علاقاته مع اليونايتد جيدة عوض الحصول على رونالدو، ولكن دخول الشياطين في صفقة فالينسيا يعني اقتراب رونالدو من مدريد بوجه أو بآخر.

----------


## The Gentle Man

هل يعود كراوتش إلى الميرسيسايد؟ 



قالت صحيفة السانداي ميرورالإنجليزية إن نادي ليفربول مهتم باستعادة مهاجمه السابق بيتر كراوش من نظيره بورتسماوث الذي باعه إليه منذ أكثر من 12 شهرا مضت. لكن بينيتيز يأمل في دفع مبلغ أقل من نصف المبلغ الذي باعه به، حيث يريد دفع 4 ملايين باوند فقط للفوز بخدمات العملاق كراوتش. 
وتأتي رغبة بينيتيز هذه مباشرة بعد الوضعية المالية المتأزمة التي طالت ملاك النادي وأثرت بشكل كبير على الميزانية التي كان من المفترض أن تخصص للتعاقدات الجديدة.
كراوش اعترف سابقا أنه اتخذ القرار الصحيح بالمجيئ إلى بورتسماوث، ولكن الأمور قد تتغير..

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيرمايلن، المدافع الجديد لنادي أرسنال 



أكدت صحيفة هولندية أن مدافع نادي أياكس أمستردام الهولندي توماس فيرمايلن قد وافق على الإنتقال إلى عمالقة إنجلترا، الأرسنال، بصفقة بلغت 13 مليون يورو. الغانرز قد ارتبط مع الدولي البلجيكي خلال الأيام الماضية، والآن تشير التقارير إلى أن المفوضات قد انتهت وأن اللاعب سيكون المدافع الجديد في الإمارات ستاديوم.
المدرب الفرنسي أرسين فينغير شدد منذ مدة في تصريحاته أنه ينوي تقوية الخط الخلفي لأنه ضرورة قصوى في نظرته لأرسنال 2009/2010، وحصوله على الكابتن البلجيكي قد أصبح حقيقة على ما يبدو.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي يجهز 30 مليون يورو من أجل بيرلو 


أكدت الصحف الإيطالية اليوم أنا نادي تشيلسي اللندني يحاول الحصول على خدمات مايسترو خط وسط نادي إيسي ميلان الإيطالي أندريا بيرلو، ويجهز من أجل ذلك عرضا ماليا قي يفوق ال 30 مليون يورو. وقد ارتبط بيرلو مع البلوز مباشرة بعد تولي كارلو أنشيلوتي زمام الأمور في الستامفورد بريدج مطلع الأسبوع الحالي.
أنشيلوتي يعتبر بيرلو أفضل لاعب في الفريق الميلاني، خاصة وأنه اكتشفه سابقا حيث وظفه في ذلك المركز بدل المركز الهجومي، وبالتالي أصبح قطعة أساسية في تشكيلة الروسونيري والمنتخب الإيطالي. لذلك يطمح المدرب الميلاني السابق إلى جمع الشمل مع لاعبه المفضل.

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر يقدم 28 مليون لبنزيما


عقب تصريح جان ميشيل يوم الجمعة الماضي موضحاّ لجماهير ليون الاستعداد لخروج نجمهم كريم بنزيما عن ناديهم هذا الصيف أنتهرت ادارة مانشستر يونايتد هذا التصريح للبحث عن بديل لمهاجم الفريق السابق كارلوس تيفيز و لذا قدم مانشستر يونايتد عرض رسمي للحصول علي بنزيما مقابل 28 مليون يورو ولكن هذا السعر لن يرضي ليون الذي يطلب 40 مليون يورو لكي يوافق علي ترك كريم بنزيما

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأتليتيكو قريب من التعاقد مع بيينار 


 
كما جاءت الأخبار اليوم من العاصمة الإسبانية مدريد، فإن الجنوب الإفريقي ستيفن بيينار لاعب فريق إيفرتون الإنجليزي ربما يكون أول التعاقدات الصيفية لنادي أتليتيكو مدريد، و ذلك حسب ما تم نشره في الصحف الإنجليزية التي أشارت أن الأتليتيكو و بعد تأهلهم إلى دوري الأبطال سيعملون على ضخ دماء جديدة في الفريق و بيينار واحد من اللاعبين المحتمل التعاقد معهم.

بيينار، و الذي قدم موسما رائعا مع فريقه بوصوله إلى نهائي كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي، ما زال يربطه بـإيفرتون عقد يمتد إلى موسمين، لكن من الممكن أن يضمه الأتليتيكو في حال قدم للنادي الإنجليزي 2.5 مليون يورو، و هو المبلغ الذي طلبه إيفرتون الموسم الماضي من نادي بوروسيا دورتموند مقابل التخلي عن اللاعب، لكن الصفقة توقفت لأسباب مجهولة.

من جهته أعرب اللاعب عن رغبته الكبيرة في خوض غمار المنافسات الأوربية خصوصا دوري أبطال أوربا، و اللعب في الدوري الإسباني، و هذا من شأنه أن يسهل عمليه انتقاله إلى الروخيبلانكوس خلال الإنتقالات الصيفية.

----------


## The Gentle Man

الميلان يقترب من البوسني دزيكو


أكدت شبكة سكاي سبورت الإيطالية أن نادي الميلان الإيطالي علي مشارف التعاقد مع المهاجم البوسني ايدين دزيكو-23 عاما-من نادي فولفسبورج الالماني.

ويسعي الميلان لتدعيم خط هجومه بعد أن عاني من مشاكل في خط الهجوم خاصة مع أقتراب رحيل كاكا وكذلك إنتقال يوهان جوركوف إلي صفوف بوردو بعد أن دفع النادي الفرنسي حق الانتقال إليه مقابل 15مليون يورو وهو المنصوص عليه في عقد اللاعب بالإعارة المسموح بتحويلها إلي إنتقال رسمي.

ويعد ايدين دزيكو ثاني أفضل هدافي الموسم مع فريقه فولفسبورج بعد أن أحتل المركز الثاني في قائمة الهدافين برصيد 25 هدفا ولا يفرقه عن صاحب المركز الأول جرافتي زميله بالفريق سوي ثلاثة أهداف كذلك فإن دزيكو قد ساهم في إحراز العديد من الأهداف لمنتخب بلاده البوسنة والهرسك.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تيفيز سوف يصبح السيتيزن الجديد 



يبدو أن عشاق نادي مانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي لن يكونوا محظوظين لرؤية نجم منتخب الكرة الأرجنتينية والمهاجم الذي قضى موسمين بالقميص الأحمر مجددا في الأولدترافورد كلاعب للشياطين، فالتقارير تشير إلى "تفركش" صفقة بقائه لاعبا في اليونايتد بسبب عدم وجود عرض يتوافق وشروط الشركة المالكة لحقوقه، وبالتالي أصبح انتقال تيفيز إلى مانشيسر سيتي وارد جدا كما أكدت الصحف اليوم أنه قد وافق على الشروط الشخصية لفريق مارك هيوز.
السير أليكس فيرغيسون لا يريد دفع الكثير في اللاعب، كما أن اللاعب لا يريد الإستمرار مع اليونايتد إذا كان سيبقى على الدكة بديلا لبيرباتوف، وهكذا تنتهي قصة الأباتشي في مسرح الأحلام بعد موسمين حافلين بالألقاب.
المدرب الإسكتلندي توجه إلى المهاجم الفرنسي كريم بنزيمة والمهاجم الهولندي كلاس يان هونتيلار، والإختيار سيكون على أحدهما..

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليوفينتوس وبرشلونة يصارعان علي فليبي


وفقاّ لصحيفة التوتو سبورت الايطالية وصحيفة سبورت الكتالونية فأن كلا من اليوفينتوس وبرشلونة يتنافسان علي الحصول علي خدمات الظهير الأيسر لديبورتيفو لاكورونيا لويس فليبي فبرشلونة يريد دفع خمسة ملايين يورو بالاضافة للاعبان من الفريق الرديف في حين يطلب رئيس ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا  اوغستو سيزار 10 ملايين يورو وهو ما يمكن توفيره من قبل اليوفينتوس الذي يمتلك علاقات قوية مع ديبورتيفو بينما اللاعب الان يقضى عطلته الصيفية في البرازيل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

برافهايد رسمياّ إلي البايرن



أعلن الموقع الرسمي لنادي تفينتي أنشيخدة الهولندي عن انتقال لاعبه اديسون برافهايد الثلاثاء إلي بايرن ميونخ الألماني مقابل 2 مليون يورو للنادي الهولندي و ذلك عقب نجاح اللاعب الظهير الأيسر في الكشف الطبي في ألمانيا وصرح رئيس توينتي أنشيخدة  :
 "لقد كان لاعب مهم لنا و مستواه دائم التحسن مما أدي لتواجده مع المنتخب الهولندي الاول مع المدرب فان مارفيك نتمني له النجاح في نادي البايرن النادي الكبير الذي تمناه".

----------


## The Gentle Man

برونو آلفيس يقترب من البرسا


وفقاّ لصحيفة  اللجازيتا ديلو سبورت الايطالية فأن قلب دفاع المنتخب البرتغالي برونو آلفيس أصبح علي بعد أمتار قليلة من الانضمام لبطل دوري أبطال أوروبا هذا العام حيث عرض برشلونة علي بورتو 22 مليون يورو من أجل الحصول علي خدمات المدافع البالغ من العمر 27 عام فيما يطلب النادي البرتغالي الحصول علي 25 مليون يورو للتفريط في لاعبه البرتغالي الدولي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي يدخل سباق ابراهيموفيش



انضم تشيلسي الانجليزي للصراع حول الحصول علي خدمات مهاجم الانتر زلاتا ابراهيموفيش وذلك عقب المحادثات المشتركة بين كلا من خوان لابورتا رئيس البرسا وماسيمو مرواتي رئيس النيراتزوري الأسبوع الماضي , أكدت صحيفة توتو سبورت الأيطالية أن ادارة البلوز حريصة علي الدخول في صفقة تبادلية مع الانتر من أجل الحصول علي خدمات المهاجم السويدي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

بعدكاكا بيريز يغلق صفقة فيا وينتظر رونالدو 



أكدت الصحف المدريدية المقربة جدا من النادي الملكي ريال مدريد أن فلورينتينو بيريز الرئيس الجديد للميرينغي بعد أن أغلق صفقة صانع الألعاب البرازيلي ريكاردو كاكا انتقل إلى إغلاق صفقة المهاجم المتألق دافيد فيا وقد نجح في ذلك بالفعل حيث سيدفع 38 مليون يورو قد ترتفع إلى 40 مليون يورو في حال الفوز في البطولات، وأن الإعلان الرسمي عن الصفقة سيكون الأسبوع الحالي أو الأسبوع المقبل..
من جهة ثانية، فلورينتينو توجه إلى الشياطين الحمر للتفاوض بشأن أحسن لاعب في العالم الموسم الماضي، البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو، والذي قال أنه سيفعل المستحيل للتعاقد معه، مبلغ 89 مليون يورو هو مطلب النادي الإنجليزي، لكن بيريز يأمل في تخفيضه عن طريق إدراج المهاجم الهولندي هونتيلار في الصفقة، والذي طالما كان هدفا للسير أليكس فيرغيسون، خاصة في الوقت الحالي بعد رحيل تيفيز الأكيد.
هذه التقارير هي ما أكدته الصحف المدريدية المقربة من ريال مدريد، وكما كان الحال مع صفقة كاكا التي نشرت قصتها وتفاصيلها قبل أيام من الإعلان الرسمي هاهي تقوم بنفس الامر في صفقتي فيا ورونالدو، فكونوا معنا لمتابعة آخر التطورات.

----------


## The Gentle Man

البلوز يقدم عرضا رسميا لضم أغويرو 



تقدم نادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي بعرض رسمي لنادي أتليتيكو مدريد الإسباني من أجل التعاقد مع نجمه الأرجنتيني وهدافه الكون أغويرو مقابل 51 مليون يورو كما أكدت الصحف الإنجليزية ونظيرتها الإسبانية.
ولكن مسؤولي الروخي بلانكوس لم يبدوا أي ردة فعل رسمية تجاه العرض المقدم رغم أنه نظريا قد يقابل بالرفض لأنه لم يصل حتى لقيمة فسخ العقد المنصوص عليها في حدود 60 مليون يورو.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قبل نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي لكرة القدم اليوم الخميس عرضا قيمته 80 مليون جنيه إسترليني (7ر131 مليون دولار) من نادي ريال مدريد الأسباني لشراء نجم الأول البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو.

وجاء في بيان رسمي للنادي بموقعه على الإنترنت اليوم: "بناء على طلب كريستيانو ، الذي أبدى من جديد رغبته في الرحيل ، وبعد مناقشات مع ممثلي اللاعب وافق مانشستر يونايتد على السماح لريال مدريد ببدء التفاوض مع اللاعب".

ويتوقع أن تتمم الصفقة بنهاية هذا الشهر.

وإذا مضت الصفقة نحو إتمامها فستحطم الرقم القياسي لأسعار اللاعبين الذي سجله ريال مدريد نفسه في وقت سابق من هذا الأسبوع عندما دفع 59 مليون إسترليني مقابل ضم النجم البرازيلي كاكا من ناديه الإيطالي السابق آيه سي ميلان.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا يا جنتل


بس معقول يا رجل لاعب ب 80 مليون جنيه

والله كثير!!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

الصن : مانشستر مهتم بروبن



ذكرت صحيفة الصن الانجليزية الخميس أن ريال مدريد مستعد للتخلي عن لاعب وسطه الهولندي ارين روبن هذا الصيف و أن مانشستر يونايتد في الطريق لتقديم عرض يبلغ سبعة ملايين باوند للحصول علي لاعب تشيلسي السابق والذي كلف ريال مدريد 24 مليون باوند منذ عامان فقط كما أن ليفربول قد يدخل في الصراع مع الشياطين الحمر للحصول علي اللاعب .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فينغير يتابع كاستاينوس 



يتابع مدرب نادي أرسنال الإنجليزي، الفرنسي أرسين فينغير بشغف كبير الشاب الهولندي لوك كاستاينوس صاحب ال 16 عاما الذي يلعب مهاجما بنادي فاينورد خاصة بعد تألقه في بطولة أوربا تحت 17 سنة وفوزه بلقب الهداف فيها. ويحاول رافا بينيتيز خطف اللاعب إلى صفوف الليفر حيث ينوي التفاوض حول عرض قيمته 4 ملايين يورو، لكن فينغير يبدو أكثر تصميما منه خاصة وهو مختص في استقطاب اللاعبين الشباب..

----------


## The Gentle Man

روما يتابع ماركيوني 



أكدت صحيفة التوتو ميركاتو الإيطالية أن نادي روما مهتم بالحصول على خدمات لاعب فريق اليوفنتوس ماركو ماركيوني والذي لم يشارك كثيرا الموسم الماضي بسبب الإصابات المتكررة. سباليتي يرغب في ضم اللاعب لأنه يمتلك الموهبة والعقلية التي تتوافق ورؤيته لخط وسط الذئاب للموسم المقبل.
مدرب روما يسعى لاستقطاب بعض اللاعبين الجدد لتجديد الدماء ومحو الصورة السيئة التي ظهر بها الفريق خلال الموسم المنصرم.

----------


## The Gentle Man

رئيس فالنسيا:نفاوض الريال من أجل بيع فيا 



 
صرح رئيس فالنسيا مانويل لورينتي في مقابلة صحفية أجراها الخميس مع صحيفة Las Provincias  ان سعر مهاجمه دافيد فيا سيكون مرتفع للغاية بسبب طلب العديد من الاندية داخل و خارج أسبانيا ضم اللاعب .

و أضاف لورينتي : " نحن دخلنا بالفعل في مفاوضات من أجل ترك اللاعب و قدم فلورينتيو بيريز عرض رسمي للاعب وسنقوم بدراسته كامل العروض للاعب ".

وبخصوص سيلفا صرح لورينتي أن اللاعب ليس للبيع ولن يخرج من الميستايا هذا الصيف .

----------


## The Gentle Man

البرسا مهتم ببنعايون



اللاعب الصهيوني يوسي بنعايون و الذي ارتبط باهتمام نادي أتليتكو مدريد بخدماته في الأيام الأخيرة دخل كذلك في اهتمامات النادي الكتالوني حيث سأل برشلونة عن السعر المطلوب من اجل ضم اللاعب الذي يحمل جواز سفر اسباني ولديه عقد حتي 2012 في الانفيلد .
صاحب الـ 29 عاماّ سعره والذي لن يقل عن ثمانية ملايين يورو صرح وكيله رونان زاهافي :" برشلونة مهتم بضم اللاعب لكن البرسا لم يقدم سعر للاعب حتى الآن ".
كما أكد بنعايون نيته في العودة لأسبانيا وصرح :" أريد العودة لأسبانيا و أنا معجب للغاية بكرة القدم التي يقدمها البرسا بقيادة بيب غوارديولا ".

----------


## The Gentle Man

رئيس نادي توتنهام سيتفاوض حول هونتيلار 



سوف يصل السيد دانييل ليفي رئيس نادي توتنهام الإنجليزي إلى العاصمة مدريد يوم الإثنين القادم لمقابلة نظرائه في نادي ريال مدريد من أجل التفاوض بشأن انتقال المهاجم الهولندي كلاس يان هونتيلار إلى صفوف فريقه. 
المهاجم الهولندي انتقل إلى الفريق الملكي في شهر يناير الماضي مقابل 20 مليون يورو، ووقع عقدا يربطه بالسانتياغو بيرنابيو حتى موسم 2013، لكن المشروع الجديد في البيت الأبيض قد يجعله ضحية من ضحايا التغيير.
الفريق اللندني لم يأتي من أجل هونتيلار فقط، فهو يعلم أن ثمن هونتيلار سيكون مرتفعا، لكنه سيتفاوض حول انتقال زميله رود فان نيستلروي الذي سيغادر البيرنابيو بشكل شبه أكيد خاصة بعد أخبار انضمام دافيد فيا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

الإنتر يستعد لتقديم 40 مليون لضم كريم بنزيمة 

 
قالت صحيفة لو بروغري الفرنسية إن نادي إنتر ميلان الإيطالي يستعد للدخول بقوة في الصراع من أجل ضم الموهبة الفرنسية كريم بنزيمة مهاجم نادي ليون الفرنسي، ويعد من أجل ذلك عرضا ماليا قدره 40 مليون يورو.
صاحب ال 23 هدفا خلال الموسم المنقضي، يجد نفسه هدفا للعديد من الأندية الكبرى من جميع الدوريات، أرسنال، مان يونايتد، مان سيتي، تشيلسي، يوفنتوس، ميلان، برشلونة، ريال مدريد وإنتر ميلان بكل تأكيد، لكن إدارة ناديه لم تتلقى أية عرض رسمي حتى اللحظة.

----------


## The Gentle Man

أوين على أعتاب فيورينتينا 

ذكرت صحيفة الصن الإنجليزية مساء اليوم أن نادي فيورينتينا الإيطالي يقترب من ضم مهاجم نيوكاستل يونايتد، مايكل أوين والذي يرغب في تغيير الأجواء بعد الهبوط إلى دوري الدرجة الأولى. ولكن الإنتقال إلى الفيولا سيعني التقليص من الراتب الذي يحصل عليه حاليا، وهو أمر قد يتغاضى عنه أوين إذا اقتضى الأمر.
أندية أخرى إنجليزية مهتمة بالحصول على خدمات أوين، لكنه سيفضل الإنتقال في نهاية المطاف إلى أحد الفرق المشاركة في البطولات الأوربية..

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشيستر يونايتد قد يتحرك من أجل توريس 
 

40 مليون باوند هو المبلغ الذي يستعد السير أليكس فيرغيسون إلى تقديمه لمنافسه رافا بينيتيز من أجل الحصول على خدمات مهاجمه الإسباني، النينيو فيرناندو توريس، هذا ما أكدته بعض الصحف الإنجليزية الواسعة الإنتشار في الساعات القليلة الماضية خاصة بعد التالق الكبير للاعب في كأس القارات المقامة بجنوب إفريقيا، حيث استطاع تسجيل هاتريك في مرمى نيوزيلاندا.
خطوة ستكون مفاجاة كبيرة إن حدثت وستشكل صدمة كبيرة لعشاق الريدز، لكنها اقتصاديا قد تكون مفيدة جدا للمدرب الإسباني. رافا بينيتيز يرفض التخلي عن لاعبه ويعتبره غير قابل للإنتقال بأي شكل من الأشكال، لكن الكلمة الأخيرة على ما يبدو ستكون للاعب وحده.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يقدم عرضا لضم ميكا ريتشاردز 



ذكرت صحيفة نيوز أوف ذي وولد الإنجليزية أن نادي ليفربول يستعد لتقديم عرض قيمته 5 ملايين باوند لضم المدافع الإنجليزي الشاب ميكا ريتشاردز والذي يلعب لصالح فريق مانشيستر سيتي. عرض مالي سيقابل على الأرجح بالرفض لأنه لا يرتقي لتطلعات مسؤولي السيتيزينس.
مسؤولوا النادي يطلبون من نظرائهم في ليفربول تقديم عرض قيمته 20 مليون باوند إذا أرادو السماح لهم بمناقشة الشروط الشخصية مع ميكا قصد انتقاله إلى الأنفيلد روود، غير أن الوضعية المالية المتأزمة لرافا بينيتيز قد تجعله ينتظر بعض الوقت حتى معرفة مصير كل من ماسكيرانو المطلوب في برشلونة، وألونسو المطلوب في مدريد، فهذا هو السبيل الوحيد للحصول على سيولة مالية تسمح له التفكير في تعاقدات جديدة لفريقه..

----------


## The Gentle Man

الإنتر في مفاوضات حول ديكو و كارفايو 

 

يتابع كل من نادي إنتر ميلان الإيطالي ونظيره تشيلسي الإنجليزي مفاوضاتهما بشأن انتقال البرتغاليين الدوليين ريكاردو كارفايو و ديكو إلى النيراتزوري خلال الميركاتو الصيفي الحالي والذي يفتح رسميا يوم 01 يوليو من كل سنة. لاعبا تشيلسي كانا ومازالا مطلبين أساسيين لمواطنهما جوزيه مورينهو في ميلانو والمنتشي بلقب الدوري المحلي، لذلك يحاول المسؤولون في كلا الناديين إنهاء المفاوضات بسرعة.
تشيلسي يأمل في تجديد الفريق الذي أصبح تحت قيادة الإيطالي أنشيلوتي، بينما يسعى الإنتر إلى تعزيز صفوفه لمواصلة الريادة محليا والرفع من حظوظ فوزه بالألقاب الخارجية الكبرى كدوري أبطال أوربا، لذلك على الأرجح ستنتهي المفاوضات بشكل سليم بما يرضي الطرفين.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ابراهيموفيش باقي في الانتر بسبب عائلته


وفقاّ لصحيفة سبورت بلادت السويدية فأن ابراهيموفيش سيفضل البقاء في الانتر علي الذهاب للفريق الذي يفضله وهو برشلونة وذلك من أجل تحقيق رغبة عائلته التي تفضل الحياة في مدينة ميلانو حيث تأقلمت هيلينا زوجة اللاعب وطفلتيه علي الحياة في ايطاليا وتعلما اللغة الايطالية و يدرسون في مدراس ميلانو .
و أضافت الصحيفة أن ابراهيموفيش بصدد شراء منزل خارج ميلانو من اجل العيش في هدوء و أنه سيبني كذلك فيلا في مدينة ميلانو لأسرة زوجته من أجل زيارته.

----------


## The Gentle Man

برشلونة ينافس الريال علي فيا



بعد أقتراب ريال مدريد من حسم صفقة الأسباني ديفيد فيا دخل نادي برشلونة علي الخط لمحاولة الفوز بالتعاقد مع اللاعب  وذلك عقب وجود اختلافات مادية بين ادارة الريال و فالنسيا حول بيع اللاعب.

ويبدو أن إدارة فالنسيا تحاول أن تستفيد من اللاعب فيا لاقصي درجة خاصة أنها لم يكن لديها اي عروض سوي من الريال هذا إضافة إلي العرض المقدم من نادي تشيلسي الأنجليزي والذي رفضه اللاعب بداعي عدم رغبته في الخروج من أسبانيا.

وكان ريال مدريد قد دخل المفاوضات مع فيا لأستكمال قوته الهجومية بعد أن تعاقد مع البرازيلي ريكاردو كاكا والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو في صفقتين وصلتا إلي 160مليون يورو.

برشلونة قدم عرض يقدر بـ 50 مليون يورو من أجل فيا وهناك احتمالية دخول بويان كريكيتش في الصفقة للتقليل من المبلغ المطلوب للحصول علي الكواخو دافيد فيا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريبيري يلتقي مع الشخص الذي جلب زيدان 

التقى يوم أمس الأحد على شواطئ جزيرة إيبيزا الإسبانية كل من اللاعب الفرنسي الدولي فرانك بلال ريبيري و ميلياتشيو، الشخص الذي جلب زين الدين زيدان إلى ريال مدريد من اليوفنتوس سابقا.. اللقاء كان على أحد الزوراق واستطاع مراسل الماركا المتواجد هناك أن يخطف الصورة الموجودة أعلاه.. 
اللقاء بين الرجلين من البديهي أنه حول انتقال الفرنسي إلى ريال مدريد حيث كان يتناقشان حول آخر التطورات بالموضوع كما حكى المراسل. مما يؤكد رغبة الملكي الكبيرة في الفوز بخدمات اللاعب..
ويذكر أيضا أن رئيس ريال مدريد الإسباني، السيد فلورينتينو بيريز متواجد أيضا بنفس المكان، لكنه لم يلتقي مع ريبيري..

----------


## The Gentle Man

فابريجاس:إذا أتصل بي جوارديولا سأذهب لبرشلونة



أكد الدولي الأسباني سيسك فابريجاس في حديث صحفي عقب نهاية مباراة المنتخب الأسباني ونظيره النيوزيلندي في بطولة كأس القارات المقامة في جنوب إفريقيا أنه ينوي البقاء في الأرسنال خاصة أن الفريق كان له شكل جيد في الفترة الأخيرة ووصل إلي نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا.

وأجاب فابريجاس علي سؤال بشأن مدي اهتمام برشلونة به فقال أن برشلونة فريق كبير وأنه قضي وقتاً ليس بالسهل في شبابه داخل جدران هذا النادي ولكن إذا أتصل به جوارديولا فإن الأمور سوف تختلف في ذلك الوقت.

ولم يخف سيسك إعجابه بالمدير الفني لنادي برشلونة بيب جوارديولا وقت أن كان لاعبا حيث أكد أن جوارديولا لاعب ومدرب من طراز فريد وأنه دائما كان مثار أعجاب له.

وأختتم فابريجاس تصريحاته مشيراً إلي صعوبة العودة لبرشلونة بسبب تواجد المتألقين أندرياس إنيستا وتشافي هيرنانديز اللذان يؤديان بشكل رائع مع البلوجرانا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

السيتزن يطلب الهولندي روبن من ريال مدريد



 

دخل نادي مانشيستر سيتي الأنجليزي في مفاوضات مع ريال مدريد الأسباني من أجل ضم الدولي الهولندي أرين روبن الجناح الطائر لريال مدريد والذي تألق بشكل لافت للنظر الموسم الماضي.

ومن المتوقع يوافق الريال علي بيع اللاعب ويعود روبن مرة أخري للدوري الأنجليزي لكن ليس هذة المرة لتشيلسي وأنما للسيتزن خاصة أن ريال مدريد قد تعاقد مع كل من البرازيلي كاكا والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو أضافة إلي كثرة أصابات روبن.

----------


## The Gentle Man

لاتسيو ينافس اليوفي على داغوستينو 



يستعد نادي لاتسيو الإيطالي الدخول بقوة مع نظيره اليوفنتوس في الصراع على متوسط ميدان أودينيزي، غايتانو داغوستينو خاصة بعد توقف المفاوضات بين الأخيرين. دخول البيانكوتشيليستي في هذه الصفقة يأتي بعد المشاكل المتعلقة بلاعب خط وسطه الأرجنتيني كريستيان ليدسما، والذي يطالب بتحسين العرض المقدم لتجديد عقده، وكما قالت الكورييري ديلوسبورت فإنه و وكيل أعماله قد يضطران إلى اللجوء للفيفا بخصوص الفقرة 17 من قانون الإنتقالات.

----------


## The Gentle Man

جونسون في طريقه إلى الستامفورد بريدج 
 
من المتوقع جدا أن ينتقل مدافع نادي بورتسماوث والمنتخب الإنجليزي، غلين جونسون، إلى فريق تشيلسي بعد وصول المفاوضات إلى مراحل متقدمة كما أكدت وسائل الإعلام المقربة من الناديين. جونسون مطلب للعديد من الاندية الكبرى مثل ليفربول ومان سيتي وتوتنهام وبايرن ميونيخ، لكنه قد اختار وجهته على ما يبدو وهي تشيلسي.
ما بين 15 و 18 مليون باوند، هو المبلغ الذي سيدفعه البلوز لقاء الحصول على جونسون، ومن المتوقع أن يعلن عن الإنتقال خلال الأسبوع الحالي كما أكدت صحيفة الصن.

----------


## The Gentle Man

كولوتشيني يقترب من إشبيلية 



يقترب المدافع الدولي الأرجنتيني فابريسيو كولوتشيني من العودة مجددا إلى إسبانيا وهذه المرة إلى نادي إشبيلية الذي أبدى استعداده لضمه في الميركاتو الحالي. كولوتشيني يريد مغادرة إنجلترا خاصة بعد موسم مليئ بالكوابيس انتهى بنزول فريقه نيوكاستل إلى دوري الدرجة الأولى، واللآن،  بوجود فريق من حجم إشبيلية لن يرفض الأرجنتيني الإنتقال.
مانولو خيمينيز مدرب إشبيلية هو صاحب فكرة هذا التعاقد، لأنه يريد تعزيز خطه الخلفي استعدادا للموسم المقبل، ويجد أن وضعية فابريسيو مناسبة جدا للتعاقد معه.. الصفقة إن قدر لها أن ترى الضوء فسوف تكون في حدود ال 5 ملايين باوند (تقريبا 6.5 مليون يورو).

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليونايتد يتفاوض مع بديل كريستيانو 


 
حدد مانشيستر يونايتد خمسة بدائل للبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو الذي انتقل موخراً إلي ريال مدريد الاسباني مقابل 94 مليون يورو لكي يتعاقد مع أحداها وكان أحد هذة البدائل هو البرازيلي دوجلاس كوستا الذي يلعب لنادي جريميو البرازيلي والبالغ من العمر 18 عاما. 
وقد أكد وكيل أعمال اللاعب أن نادي مانشيستر يونايتد قد أتصل به من أجل اللاعب كذلك فإن هناك العديد من أندية أمريكا الجنوبية قد طلبت اللاعب ومن المقرر أن يتم التفاوض مع كافة الأطراف لأنتقاء العرض الأفضل.

----------


## The Gentle Man

جونسون أولي صفقات ليفربول



وفقاّ للتيليغراف و سكاي سبورتس فأن الظهير الايمن للمنتخب الأنجليزي جلين جونسو أنتقل رسمياّ إلي ليفربول مقابل 18.5 مليون جنيه إسترليني ولمدة خمسة أعوام مع امكانية تمديد العقد للعام السادس و سيقوم جلين جونسون بالتوقيع علي العقد رسمياّ عقب المرور بالفحص الطبي الخميس علي أقصي تقدير بمركز التدريب بميلوود .

سيحصل جونسون علي 75 ألف جنيه استرليني كراتب اسبوعي في الأنفيلد ومن المتوقع أن يستغني ليفربول عن ظهيره الأسباني الفارو أربيولا للحصول علي الأموال لتغطية باقي صفقات بنيتيز .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأنتر يفتح الباب لتشيلسي لمبادلة أبراهيموفيتش بدروجبا



أشارت صحيفة لاجازيتا ديللو سبورت الإيطالية أن نادي انترميلان الإيطالي قد فتح الطريق أمام نادي تشيلسي الأنجليزي لمبادلة السويدي زلاتان أبراهيموفيتش مقابل الإيفواري ديديه دروجبا.

وكانت العديد من الأنباء قد أشارت إلي أن البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو يرغب في الحصول علي دروجبا الذي يؤكد أن هناك دائما تفاهم كبير بينه وبين لاعب المنتخب الإيفواري.

وفي حال نجاح الصفقة من المحتمل أن تبلغ قيمة الصفقة 76 مليون دولار وسوف يتم خصم ثمن الإيفواري دروجبا منها.

----------


## The Gentle Man

كروز يترك الأنتر متوجهاً إلي باناثينايكوس اليوناني



أكد سبورت ميديا إيست أن المهاجم الأرجنتيني خوليو ريكاردو كروز البالغ من العمر 34 عاما علي وشك الانضمام لنادي باناثينايكوس اليوناني الموسم المقبل.

وينتهي عقد اللاعب هذا الموسم ولم يقم النادي بمفاتحته من أجل تجديد عقده مما يعني أنه بات وشيك الخروج من النيراتزوري في وقت قريب للغاية.

وكان وكيل أعمال اللاعب قد سافر إلي أثينا لمناقشة العرض المقدم للاعب ويبدو أن قيمة العرض سوف تبلغ 2.5 مليون يورو للاعب في الموسم الواحد كراتب سنوي.

وأكد وكيل أعمال اللاعب أنه في وقت سابق كانت هناك العديد من العروض في أسبانيا وانجلترا إلا أن اللاعب كان ينوي أن يستمر مع الأنتر لكن يبدو أن أيام كروز مع الأنتر أصبحت معدودة.

----------


## The Gentle Man

شيفيتشينكو يعود إلي تشيلسي من جديد



أعلن نادي ميلان الإيطالي عدم رغبته في الإبقاء علي الأوكراني أندريا شيفيتشينكو الذي حصل عليه الميلان عن طريق الإعارة من نادي تشيلسي الموسم الماضي وبذلك يعود اللاعب مرة أخري لصفوف البلوز.

ويبدو أن شيفيتشينكو لن يكون ضمن قائمة تشيلسي الموسم المقبل وسوف يتم إعارته مجدداً إلي نادي أمريكي أو نادي أوكراني ومن المرجح أن يكون هذا النادي هو دينامو كييف.

----------


## The Gentle Man

روبينهو إلي برشلونة خلال ساعات


وفقاّ لقناة Tv3  الكتالونية الشهيرة فان لاعب مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي و لاعب ريال مدريد السابق روبينهو سيصبح لاعباّ في برشلونة في خلال الساعات المقبلة ولمدة عام وحيد علي سبيل الإعارة و ذلك بعد فشل البرسا في ضم فرانك ريبري نجم بايرن ميونخ و طلب البرازيلي روبينهو من مارك هيوز مدرب السيتزن اللعب في الليجا والخروج من الدوري الانجليزي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

روما وشتوتجارت يطلبان رومان بافليتشينكو



يتجه هاري ريدناب المدير الفني لنادي توتنهام هوتسبيرز الأنجليزي إلي التخلي عن المهاجم الروسي رومان بافليتشينكو في الموسم المقبل لعدم حاجته إليه وفقا لوجهة نظره الفنية.

وهو الأمر الذي جعل العديد من الأندية تتقدم للحصول علي المهاجم ذو الـ 27 عاما وفي مقدمتها روما الإيطالي وشتوتجارت الألماني اللذان يران أن اللاعب يمثل قوة هجومية لأي فريق يمتلكه.

----------


## The Gentle Man

عاجل:برشلونة يقدم عرضاً بقيمة 41 مليون يورو للسيتزن من أجل روبينيو 



بعد أن أصبحت صفقة الفرنسي بلال ريبيري صعبة بعض الشيء أتجه برشلونة نحو البرازيلي روبينيو لاعب مانشيستر سيتي الأنجليزي وريال مدريد السابق من أجل قدومه إلي كتالونيا الموسم المقبل. 
ووفقا لصحيفة سبورت الكتالونية فإن برشلونة قد تقدم بعرض لنادي مانشيستر سيتي بقيمة 41 مليون يورو من أجل ضم اللاعب وهي تعتبر نفس قيمة اللاعب التي دفعها مانشيستر سيتي للحصول علي اللاعب من ريال مدريد الأسباني. 
ومن جانبه فقد أكد جوسيب جوادريولا المدير الفني لبرشلونة أن الفريق يحتاج للاعب مثل روبينيو يقوم بشغل الجبهة الهجومية اليسري للفريق.

----------


## anoucha

> عاجل:برشلونة يقدم عرضاً بقيمة 41 مليون يورو للسيتزن من أجل روبينيو 
> 
>  
> 
> بعد أن أصبحت صفقة الفرنسي بلال ريبيري صعبة بعض الشيء أتجه برشلونة نحو البرازيلي روبينيو لاعب مانشيستر سيتي الأنجليزي وريال مدريد السابق من أجل قدومه إلي كتالونيا الموسم المقبل. 
> ووفقا لصحيفة سبورت الكتالونية فإن برشلونة قد تقدم بعرض لنادي مانشيستر سيتي بقيمة 41 مليون يورو من أجل ضم اللاعب وهي تعتبر نفس قيمة اللاعب التي دفعها مانشيستر سيتي للحصول علي اللاعب من ريال مدريد الأسباني. 
> ومن جانبه فقد أكد جوسيب جوادريولا المدير الفني لبرشلونة أن الفريق يحتاج للاعب مثل روبينيو يقوم بشغل الجبهة الهجومية اليسري للفريق.


41 مليوووووووون  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35): بتعيشني مدى الحياااااااة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ممتاز يا جنتل بس بدي اسئلك بالنسبة تعاقدات عربية كيف الوضع . 

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مين بدك اي فريق بالضبط

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

جونينهو نجم ليون الأول في آخر 8 سنوات
وقعت إدارة نادي الغرافة القطري رسمياً مع النجم البرازيلي جونينهو نجم ليون السابق بعد أن أنهى الفحص الطبي ، و حسب ما أشارت إليه المصادر فإن النجم البرازيلي وافق على عقد مع النادي القطري يمتد إلى سنتين ، أي سيبقيه في الدوري القطري إلى نهاية موسم 2010/2011 .

كما أن تم تقديمه للإعلام رسمياً كلاعب جديد للغرافة يوم أمس بعد عقد المؤتمر الصحفي ، و سوف يحصل النجم صاحب ال34 عاماً على رقم 5 مع الفريق ليبدأ فصل جديد في مسيرته الكروية ، و تعد صفقة إنتقاله خبر مفرح و سعيد جداً بالنسبة لجماهير النادي القطري ، و بنفس الوقت محبط لنادي جنوى الإيطالي الذي حاول التعاقد معه و كذلك الحال بالنسبة بعض الأندية الأخرى التي كانت تريد الحصول على خدمات اللاعب .

و الجدير بالذكر بأن النجم البرازيلي إنتهى عقده مع نادي ليون الفرنسي في نهاية الموسم الماضي بعد أن قضى 8 سنوات مع الفريق الفرنسي ، و إستطاع بعد ذلك الإنتقال بشكل حر إلى نادي الغرافة القطري ، و تشير بعض المصادر بأنه سوف يحصل على 2.5 مليون يورو في كل موسم .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

توصل نادي برشلونة بطل الدوري الاسباني اخيرا لاتفاق بشان تجديد عقد الحارس فيكتور فالديز، لمدة اربعة اعوام مقبلة، حيث كان سينتهي في 30 يونيو/حزيران 2010.

وذكرت صحيفة "ماركا" الاسبانية الجمعة ان خينيس كارباخال وكيل اعمال فالديز اجتمع الخميس مع السكرتير الفني للفريق تشيكي بيغرستاين واسفر اللقاء عن تقارب في المواقف والمطالب من كلا الجهتين، حيث من المنتظر ان يوقع فالديس على عقد جديد حتى موسم 2014.

وصرح كارباخال بعد الاجتماع "توصلنا لاتفاق"، ليقترب بذلك من تجديد عقد الحارس (27 عاما) الذي كان يرغب في رفع راتبه ومساواته بزملائه في الاندية الاخرى.

وقد نفى كارباخا ما تناولته وسائل الاعلام المحلية عن ان فالديز يرغب في تقاضي تسعة ملايين يورو صافي في الموسم ضمن عقده الجديد، وهو المبلغ الذي لا يتناسب مع معايير برشلونة واسقف مرتباتها.

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

أشارت صحيفة ( ذا صن ) الإنجليزية بأن إدارة نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي وافقت على دفع 26 مليون جنيه إسترليني للشركة الإقتصادية التي تملك اللاعب الأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز ، و يبدو بأن هذا هو الأقرب للواقع و المتوقع .

و حسب ما تشير إليه الصحيفة فإن النجم صاحب ال25 عاماً كان يحصل على 95000 جنيه إسترليني كل أسبوع خلال تواجده في مانشستر يونايتد بآخر موسمين حيث أنه كان معاراً للنادي الإنجليزي ، و يبدو بأن اللاعب الآن سوف يحصل على راتب أكبر في حالة إنتقاله بشكل تام و رسمي للمان كما يحصل نجمي مانشستر يونايتد ريو فيرديناند و ديمتار بيرباتوف ، أي على 110000 جنيه إسترليني أسبوعياً .

و في حالة فشل إدارة مانشستر يونايتد بالتعاقد مع اللاعب ، فهناك العديد من الأندية التي تنتظر للمحاولة بالتعاقد مع اللاعب ، و أبرزها نادي تشلسي و مانسستر سيتي الإنجليزيان ، على أي حال النادي الوحيد الذي من المؤكد أنه لن ينضم إليه في حالة عدم إنتقاله إلى المان هو ليفربول ، و هذا ما أشار إليه اللاعب كما ذكرت شبكة ( سكاي سبورت ) الإنجليزية .

----------


## The Gentle Man

> جونينهو نجم ليون الأول في آخر 8 سنوات
> وقعت إدارة نادي الغرافة القطري رسمياً مع النجم البرازيلي جونينهو نجم ليون السابق بعد أن أنهى الفحص الطبي ، و حسب ما أشارت إليه المصادر فإن النجم البرازيلي وافق على عقد مع النادي القطري يمتد إلى سنتين ، أي سيبقيه في الدوري القطري إلى نهاية موسم 2010/2011 .
> 
> كما أن تم تقديمه للإعلام رسمياً كلاعب جديد للغرافة يوم أمس بعد عقد المؤتمر الصحفي ، و سوف يحصل النجم صاحب ال34 عاماً على رقم 5 مع الفريق ليبدأ فصل جديد في مسيرته الكروية ، و تعد صفقة إنتقاله خبر مفرح و سعيد جداً بالنسبة لجماهير النادي القطري ، و بنفس الوقت محبط لنادي جنوى الإيطالي الذي حاول التعاقد معه و كذلك الحال بالنسبة بعض الأندية الأخرى التي كانت تريد الحصول على خدمات اللاعب .
> 
> و الجدير بالذكر بأن النجم البرازيلي إنتهى عقده مع نادي ليون الفرنسي في نهاية الموسم الماضي بعد أن قضى 8 سنوات مع الفريق الفرنسي ، و إستطاع بعد ذلك الإنتقال بشكل حر إلى نادي الغرافة القطري ، و تشير بعض المصادر بأنه سوف يحصل على 2.5 مليون يورو في كل موسم .


 
شو هالخبر
معقول
جينيهو يترك ليون 
مستحيل 
 :Bl (35):

----------


## The Gentle Man

سانتا كروز رسمياّ إلي مانشستر سيتى



أصبح المهاجم الباراجواني روكي سانتا كروز رسمياّ ثاني تعاقدات مارك هيوز هذا الصيف في المان سيتي و ذلك بعد جاريث باري لاعب وسط أستون فيلا السابق .
مانشستر سيتي حاولت ضم مهاجم بلاكبيرن روفرز من يناير الماضي لكنه لم توفق و لكن لاعب بايرن ميونخ السابق 27 عام وقع رسمياّ الاثنين علي عقود الانتقال لمانشستر سيتي و ذلك من أجل تعزيز هجوم السيتزن العام المقبل  .

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسمياّ غلين جونسون ليفربولي



أعلن نادي ليفربول عبر موقعه الرسمي عن وصوله لاتفاق مع نادي بورتسموث من اجل الحصول علي خدمات ظهير أيمن المنتخب الانجليزي جلين جونسون و بذلك يتفوق ليفربول علي تشيلسي في ضم اللاعب السابق للبلوز و يقترب رحيل الظهير الأيمن الاسباني خافيير اربيولا الذي أرتبط بالذهاب إلي البرنابيو الموسم المقبل  .

----------


## The Gentle Man

هاينزة لا يمانع العودة الي البريمير ليج



تحدث مدافع الفريق الملكي الأرجنتيني هاينزة بأنه لا يوجد عنده مانع بالعودة إلي البريميز ليج , ولكنه في نفس الوقت تمني ألا يترك اسبانيا .

وصرح قائلا : " لا أجد أي مانع بالعودة إلي انجلترا وخصوصا وإنني اعلم أن هناك الكثير من الأندية التي تهتم بي وتريد الحصول علي خدماتي , ولكن أمر أن اترك فريق به كاكا ورونالدو هو صعب بالنسبة لي , ولن اتخذ خطوة بترك اسبانيا إلا إذا رغب ريال مدريد في ذلك .

----------


## The Gentle Man

زيدان بديل دافيد فيا في فالنسيا



صرح المصري محمد زيدان مهاجم بوروسيا دورتموند عبر موقعه الرسمي بأنه تلقي العديد من العروض الأوروبية المميزة وذلك عقب المستوي المميز الذي قدمه في كأس القارات و ذكر زيدان صاحب هدفين في البطولة مع المنتخب المصري أن أدائه مع منتخب مصر جعله يتلقي عروضاّ من فالنسيا الأسباني وبلاكبيرن وسندرلاند الانجليزيان و جالاتا سراي التركي .
وأكد زيدان عبر موقعه الرسمي أنه مهتم بالبقاء في دورتموند على الرغم من العروض العديدة التي تلقاها اللاعب , إلا أن النادي قد يوافق على رحيله إذا وصله عرض مميز من الناحية المادية و أن عرض الخفافيش هو الأفضل حاليا من هذه الناحية .

----------


## The Gentle Man

غالياني يرفض عرضا كبيرا للتخلي عن باتو 



أكد المدير العام لنادي إيسي ميلان الإيطالي السيد أدريانو غالياني أنه رفض عرضا كبيرا جدا من أحد الفرق الإنجليزية، وذلك للتخلي عن نجمه البرازيلي أليكساندري باتو. وقد قيل إن العرض المجهول الهوية كما لم يفصح عنها غالياني هو من نادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي حيث أظهر مؤشرات على ذلك سابقا..

غالياني لا يريد التفريط في أي من لاعبيه الأساسيين بعد انتقال كاكا إلى ريال مدريد، وبالأخص باتو، فهو يعتبره رمزا من رموز الفريق ولا يمكن التخلي عنه بأي شكل من الأشكال، لذلك جاء الرد قاطعا..

----------


## The Gentle Man

هونتيلار قد يحط الرحال بالأولدترافورد 
 

أكدت شبكة السكاي سبورتس البريطانية أن وكيل أعمال المهاجم الهولندي كلاس يان هونتيلار لاعب ريال مدريد الإسباني ألمح إلى أن موكله قد ينتهي به المطاف في الأولدترافورد لاعبا لنادي مانشيستر يونايتد بعد رغبة الريال في بيعه والتعاقد مع مهاجم جديد. 

كما قال نفس المصدر أن فرقا إنجليزية أخرى غير اليونايتد بدورها مهتمة في الحصول على اللاعب إضافة إلى نوادي أوربية من ألمانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا..

----------


## غسان

*اوين رسميا في صفوف مان يونايتد* 

 

__



_انتقل مهاجم منتخب انجلترا لكرة القدم السابق مايكل اوين رسميا الى صفوف مانشستر يونايتد ولمدة عامين بعد ان اجتاز الفحص الطبي القاسي الذي خضع له الاحد وكان شرطا اساسيا لاتمام الصفقة بين الطرفين.

وقبل اوين تقليص الراتب الذي كان يتقضاه في صفوف نيوكاسل ومقداره 115 الف جنيه استرليني الى 50 الف جنيه للانضمام الى بطل الدوري الانجليزي وبطل العالم مع امكانية حصوله على مكافات الفوز وعدد الاهداف التي سيسجلها في صفوف فريقه الجديد._
_وقال مصدر مقرب من اوين "انه امر لا يصدق، فبعد ان كان اوين يفكر بالانتقال الى هال سيتي، دخل مانشستر يونايتد في مفاوضات معه ونجح في الحصول على خدماته في النهاية".

وجاءت خطوة مدرب مانشستر يونايتد السير اليكس فيرغسون بعد فشله في ضم مهاجم ليون الفرنسي كريم بنزيمة الذي انتقل ال ريال مدريد الاسباني مقابل 35 مليون يورو قبل يومين.

وكان اوين المبعد من جانب مدرب المنتخب الايطالي فابيو كابيللو، استهل مسيرته في صفوف الغريم التقليدي لمانشستر يونايتد، جاره الشمالي ليفربول ثم انتقل الى ريال مدريد الاسباني لفترة وجيزة قبل ان يعود الى انجلترا وتحديد الى صفوف نيوكاسل الذي انتهى عقده معه قبل ثلاثة ايام واصبح لاعبا حرا.

وكان اوين سجل 40 هدفا في 89 مباراة دولية لمنتخب بلاده اي على بعد 9 اهداف من الرقم القياسي المحلي المسجل باسم السير بوبي تشارلتون. كما لعب اوين 297 مباراة مع ليفربول سجل خلالها 158 هدفا، و45 مباراة مع ريال مدريد وسجل 16 هدفا، و79 مباراة مع نيوكاسل سجل خلالها 30 هدفا._

----------


## The Gentle Man

انتقال نيجريدو لتوتنهام شبه محسوم



خطوة واحدة ليس أكثر تفصل مهاجم ريال مدريد ألفارو نيجريدو عن ملعب الوايت هارت لين في لندن فوفقاّ لإذاعة الكادينا سير الأربعاء فأن صفقة انتقال مهاجم ألميريا العام الماضي نيجريدو صاحب الـ 23 عام و 19 هدف في الليجا الموسم الماضي أصبحت شبه محسومة وسيتم التوقيع خلال يومين في حين ذكرت صحيفة الميرور أن الكشف الطبي للاعب في عطلة الأسبوع المقبل وقالت صحيفة الدايلي ستار أن هناك إحتمال لوجود بند في عقد اللاعب بعودته للبرنابيو بعد العام الأول مقابل مبلغ من المال .

صحيفة الصن الانجليزية كذلك أكدت ان نيجريدو علي بعد خطوة من النادي اللندني مقابل 13 مليون باوند لأربعة أعوام وذلك بعد إقتراب الصياد الهولندي هونتلار من البوندزليجا و بالتحديد في معقل شتوتجارت مرسيدس بينز أرينا .

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسمياّ لوسيو لاعباّ فى انتر ميلان



رسمياّ أعلن الموقع الرسمي لبايرن ميونخ انتقال مدافع النادي السابق و قائد المنتخب البرازيلي لوسيو إلي صفوف انتر ميلان بطل الدوري الايطالي  وكان عقد اللاعب ينتهي مع فريقه الألماني السابق فى 30 يونيه 2010 مما عجل من انتقال اللاعب إلي ايطاليا مقابل 8 ملايين يورو و لمدة ثلاثة أعوام و يذكر أن لوسيو 31 عام انتقل إلى البايرن في صيف عام 2004 بعدما تألق مع بايرليفركوزن، ومثل البافاري في 144 مباراة و عدم اقتناع الهولندي لويس فان جال بالحاجة إلي خدماته وفشل صفقة انتقال كارفالهو لاعب تشيلسي للانتر أدي لانتقال المدافع البرازيلي إلي كتيبة خوزيه مورينهو .

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسلمو جنتل  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا: مان يونايتد يضم لاعبا جديدا



ذكر نادي مانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي عبر موقعه الرسمي توصله إلى اتفاق مع نظيره النرويجي مولد إف كي، يقضي بانتقال المهاجم السينيغالي مامي بيرام ديوف (21 سنة) إلى الأولدترافورد.. وجاء البيان الرسمي كالتالي:
"يُسعد مانشيستر يونايتد ومولد إف كي أن يُعلنا رسميا توصلهما إلى اتفاق بشأن انتقال مامي بيرام ديوف. وسيجتاز ديوف الفحص الطبي الأسبوع المقبل على أن يلتحق بالفريق في يناير القادم. وحتى ذلك الوقت سيبقى مع فريقه على سبيل الإعارة.".

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسمياّ أديبايور لاعباّ في السيتي



أعلن الموقع الرسمي لمانشستر سيتي أن اللاعب الدولي التوجولي ايمانويل أديبايور قد اجتاز الفحوصات الطبية السبت ووقع علي عقد انتقال للسيتي لمدة خمسة أعوام و سيلعب اللاعب صاحب الـ 25 عام بالرقم 25 كما لعب في الأرسنال العام الماضي و تم تقديم أفضل لاعب أفريقي لعام 2008 وسط 300 مشجع في ملعب السيتي أوف مانشستر .

أعلن اديبايور عن سعادته بالاستقبال المميز من جماهير السيتي وصرح :
 " أنا لا أستطيع الانتظار لكي ألعب هنا فأنا أشعر بسعادة كبيرة بسبب حسن الترحيب فأنا ولدت لكي ألعب كرة القدم و ذلك ما أحب أن أقوم به و أنا هنا لتقديم تاريخ لهذا النادي ومحبيه و المدرب قال لي أنه يتمني وجودي في النادي و أنا لا أستطيع الانتظار حتى ألعب معه ".

أديبايور بدأ مشواره في ميتز الفرنسي ومن ثم انتقل إلي موناكو الفرنسي وسجل 46 هدف من 104 مباراة لعب بقميص الأرسنال وتم اختياره أفضل لاعب أفريقي لعام 2008 حيث سجل 24 هدف من 36 لقاء وكان واحداّ من أفضل مهاجمين الدوري الانجليزي منذ وصوله للأرسنال .

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسمياّ خافي جارسياّ لاعباّ في بنفيكا



لاعب وسط ريال مدريد السابق خافي جارسيا سيلعب في ملعب النور للخمسة أعوام المقبلة في الدوري البرتغالي حيث أعلن موقع بنفيكا الرسمي عن انتقال اللاعب إلي صفوفه مقابل 7 ملايين يورو للنادي الأسباني الأبيض و بقيمة فسخ عقد 30 مليون يورو للاعب صاحب الـ 22 عام و تم طلب تسجيله من قبل بنفيكا في صفوف النادي لدي الاتحاد البرتغالي لكرة القدم .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الصن:أربيلوا إلي ريال مدريد و صفقة ألونسو مجمدة



ذكرت صحيفة الصن الانجليزية الشهيرة أن ليفربول أعطي موافقته الرسمية من أجل انتقال لاعبهم الدولي الأسباني الفارو أربيلوا 26 عام صاحب الـ 43 مشاركة مع ليفربول العام الماضي إلي ريال مدريد مقابل 4.5 مليون باوند و أكدت الصحيفة أن الإجراءات الرسمية للصفقة ستنتهي بشكل نهائي في الأسبوع المقبل في حين ذكرت الصحيفة أن المفاوضات بين ريال مدريد وخابي ألونسو مجمدة ووصلت لطريق مسدود بين كلا من النادي المدريدي و ليفربول .

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسمياّ كولو توريه لاعباّ في السيتي



أعلن الموقع الرسمي للأرسنال عن انتقال لاعب الفريق السابق حبيب كولو توريه وتوقيعه إلي مانشستر سيتي لمدة أربعة أعوام فتوريه البالغ من العمر 28 عام والذي انضم للأرسنال من نادي أسيك ابيدجان الايفواري في فبراير 2002 ولعب 326 لقاء بقميص الأرسنال وكان لاعب أساسي في النادي في الأعوام السبعة الماضية و نال كأس انجلترا أعوام 2003 , 2005 وكان أخر اللاعبين الذين كانوا يشكلون التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق الذهبي الذي خاض موسم 2003-2004 بدون هزيمة انتقل إلي مانشستر سيتي و تمني موقع الأرسنال التوفيق للاعب في حياته الكروية و قدم الشكر للاعب على ما قدمه للنادى .

----------


## غسان

*ليفربول وروما يتوصلان لاتفاق بشان انتقال اكيلاني الى صفوف الاول* 





توصل ناديا ليفربول الانكليزي وروما الايطالي لاتفاق بشأن انتقال لاعب وسط الاخير الدولي البرتو اكيلاني الاربعاء على ان يسافر اللاعب الى انكلترا لاجراء الفحص الطبي هذا الاسبوع.
ولم ينتظر الاسباني رافاييل بنيتيز مدرب ليفربول طويلا لتعويض رحيل مواطنه كزابي الونسو الى ريال مدريد مقابل 30 مليون جنيه استرليني، وهو سيضم اكيلاني مقابل 20 مليون جنيه استرليني كما تردد في وسائل الاعلام الانكليزية.
ورفض اكيلاني الانضمام الى تشلسي وارسنال عندما كان في السادسة عشر من عمره مفضلا اللعب مع نادي روما المحبب الى قلبه.
ولن يتمكن اكيلاني (25 عاما و11 مباراة دولية) من اللعب مع ليفربول على الفور لانه غائب عن الملاعب من شهر اذار/مارس الماضي بداعي الاصابة، وهو خضع لجراحة في كاحله الايمن في شهر ايار/مايو الماضي.
وقال بنيتيز في اول تعليق له على الصفقة "البرتو (اكيلاني) لاعب جيد جدا وانا سعيد لتوصلنا لاتفاق مع روما لضمه.
لديه عقلية الفوز وخبرة كبيرة في الدوري الايطالي ودوري ابطال اوروبا.
لطالما اعتبر موهبة كبيرة في ايطاليا، وهو كان قائدا لمنتخب ايطاليا لما دون 19 و21 عاما، قبل ان ينضم للمنتخب الاول".

----------


## The Gentle Man

نجريدو إلى أشبيلية



مقابل 14 مليون يورو لريال مدريد أنتقل لاعب الفريق و أحد أبناء النادى ألفارو نجريدو إلي أشبيلية لمدة أربعة أعوام مع وجود خيار لريال مدريد بعودة اللاعب فى الموسمين الاوائل من العقد مقابل 17 مليون يورو و أكدت إذاعة الكادينا سير أن الإعلان الرسمي والتوقيع على العقود سيكون الخميس و بذلك يتفوق أشبلية على كلا من زينيت بطرسبرج الروسى , هال سيتي الانجليزي و ريال سرقسطة الذي طلبوا خدمات مهاجم ألميريا السابق .

----------

